# Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior) :D



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I realize this is a technical forum but for most of us, this is sort of the one place we can go without being harrassed. I dont mean to turn this into the mk4 forum but lets all share some pictures and info on what we have going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Automatic, tip, DSG, whatever! 
2003 Platinum Gray 1.8T Jetta GLS
*Mods:*
02.5 Gti Gray Leather Interior
DIY Brushed Shift Gate
TT Pedalset
B5 A4 Tip Shift knob
NS 28mm RSB
Bilstien Autotech Suspension
Techtonics 2.5" CB w/Custom tip
Painted 4motion front
Smoothed GLI rear
Blacked out Ecodes w/silverstars and piaa ion fogs
Aspherical Polarized Mirrors
Euroswitch 
New DE Zoll plate 
Idwurks custom alu look chrome dipped mirrors
Rota Formula 18x8 (22 lbs each)
Kumho Ecsta SPT 225/40/18
Mintex Red box (sqweaky)
ITG Panel Filter
Revo & Forge 007 Black w/Green spring + 1 shim

*Future Mods* 
European Rubstrip (coming soon)
S4 Black perf. leather shiftknob
Piano Black interior trim
Custom Gray with black piping floormats
GLI tails

































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Go ahead and post up guys! I know we dont get to usually







Interior shots welcome!









[edited for future mods]
[edited for new mods]
[updated mods Nov 12 2006]


_Modified by idwurks at 12:09 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

2002 Jetta 1.8t Tiptronic
Mods:
TT Pedals
Beetle Turbo S dead pedal
42 Draft Designs a-pillar pod
Stewart Warner boost gauge
euroswitch
iPod interface from enfig motorsport
ABD Racing upper strut tower bar
Autotech 28mm adjustable rear sway bar
Koni Coilovers (turned all the way down in the back, still some room in the front)
ABD Racing lower intercooler tube
forge diverter valve
MMP smoked ecodes
front grill painted flat black
europlate
4motion front valance and 4motion rear valance painted reflex
milltek exhaust
crystal clear corners
18x8 asa ar1 wheels
euro tails
5 brake light mod and rear fog
mods to come
chip
spacers
lower on the coilovers
repainted front bumper with euro rubstrip and no plates at all
euro trunklid
MAKING THE MILLTEK FIT RIGHT AND NOT FRICKING BANG ON MY REAR TORSION BEAM
passenger side stubby mirror painted bmp (drivers side painted as well)
blue tinted and heated curved divers side mirror
aero wipers
gli seats (i wish)
color matched rear badge
i'm probably missing lots of stuff on the done and to do lists. oh well.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*

OEM Exterior:
4motion Front Valance-Painted
20th/ Votex Side Skirts
Gli rear Valance
20th AE Front and Rear Brakes
OEM Hids
Auto Leveling
Headlight Washers
Euro Rub Strip
04.5 GLI Tail Lights
Hella Micro De's
Passenger Side Stubbie
BMP GLI grill
LEXAN Headlight Covers
Non OEM Exterior:
Mattig Trunk Blend
OEM Interior:
04.5 GLI Black Headliner
Euro Recaros- Grey Leather w/ Heat
R32 Half MFA cluster
Gli 3-spoke steering wheel
Brushed Aluminum Dash Kit
Brushed Aluminum Door Grabs w/grey trim
Audio:
Pioneer 8600mp Headunit
Pioneer Ipod Adapter-hardwired
Pioneer XM Radio
Infinity Prefect Kappa 6 1/2 Components- Front
Infinity Reference 6 1/2 Components- Rear
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" Sub
JL Audio 500/1 Amp- For Sub
JL Audio 300/4 Amp- Speakers
Full rewire for audio system.
Suspension:
KW V1 Coilovers
Neuspeed 28mm Rear Sway Bar
Autotech Front Strut Tower Bar
H&R 8mm front and rear spacers
Wheels and Tires:
Oettinger Re's 18x8 w/ Yokohama Prada Spec 2's
Montreal 1's 16x6.5 w/ Dunlop Winter Sport M3's(on order)
Now For Pictures:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*

2000 jetta vr6 auto

recoded transmission to 00022
3 spoke leather stering wheel from GTI
vwvortex.com sticker on rear door window
16" wheels from 2005 New Beetle
clear corners
TT pedals


















_Modified by Fantomasz at 12:37 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Fantomasz)*

What did the recode do for ya? And where did you do that?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2063606
read this and few topics down in this forum


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Fantomasz)*

Too much crap to name, but here's a few pics...











































































_Modified by [email protected] at 3:50 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*

i am noticing a trend with the automatics... we have the same test in front ends... three of the four cars posted have a 4motion front end.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Lasrsktr)*

Since an O1M car was posted already, I'll jump in and post mine








2000 New Beetle 1.8T APH
Mods:
2.5" no-name downpipe and HFC
2.5" Techtonics Tuning cat-back
Custom CAI
Eibach Pro-Kit springs
Bilstein Sport shocks/struts
O-bar RSB
Neuspeed 25mm FSB
17x8 Borbet Type VM wheels w. 225-45-17 Goodyear Eagle F1 tires
Dahlback Racing DV
Rear fog
ECS Dogbone mount bushings
EBC green brake pads
SS brake lines w. ATE Super Blue fluid
GIAC 1.0bar chip
















new interior

























_Modified by Mikes72sb at 4:40 PM 3-30-2006_


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 12:02 AM 7-3-2006_


----------



## JTI 18t (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

mods:
jetta front end conversion
custom bi xenon projectors
eyelids
caractere grill
euro rubstrip
GLI lip
smoked repeaters
kerscher side skirts
painted rear valence
stubby antennae
mille miglia emotions 17" w/ 2 in lip
TT pedals
neuspeed sofsport springs
EvoMS CAI
stratmosphere DV
others i might have forgotten


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (JTI 18t)*

Im noticing a trend too.... we all have great looking cars


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

under construction
















































NEW WHEELS!!
Brock B1's 17x8.5 and 17x10 (with spacers so they clear the calipers)
















I cant wait we get it done!
Enjoy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Spooled_AWP)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Spooled_AWP)*

As a follow up, I'd like to share what I did with my shift gate after I took it off. I gave it a little character...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*

Nice TT booted knob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As a follow up, I'd like to share what I did with my shift gate after I took it off. I gave it a little character...










May I ask if you referred to any DIY writeups for that boot swap? Looks excellent. Any links?








Grreat looking cars everyone!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*

topside.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

2005 GLI
MODS:
Oem Hids
Eye lids
euro switch
smoothed out airbox with k&n drop in
20% tint all around
Thats it!


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Blown05GLI)*

love the cluster...
maybe i can try and get my hands on one of those.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reburn* »_
May I ask if you referred to any DIY writeups for that boot swap? Looks excellent. Any links?










Sure, I'll help as much as I can. I learned from a friend and old vortex member Jenkins. He had a 4 speed automatic, but the principles are the same. I used a audi TT/S3 shifter for my application, he used a supreme power parts shifter. Here is the write up's from his website...
http://www.zenyee.com/veedub_shiftgate.htm
http://www.zenyee.com/veedub_shiftconsole.htm
http://www.zenyee.com/veedub_shiftboot.htm
It's not the easiest mod because of all the electronics under the shift gate, but patience pays off. If I can help further, or you have questions, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of Jenkins' old car...



















_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 6:36 AM 11-21-2005_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

2004 Jetta 1.8T Tip
Mods:
Bora badge/ red T
Bilstein PSS9's
NS front strut bar
NS RSB
18" BBS LM
NS lower IC pipe
Baileys DV
K&N drop in filter/smoothed out the airbox
GIAC X+/flash laoder
Hella Ecodes
Euro Switch
Leveling switch (still need to get it to work)
Rear fog
Euro wipers and arms
stubby antenna
42 A piller pod with AWE boost
TT pedals/S dead pedal
Phatnoise
GHL 2.5 TB
Tyrolsport smic
Samco TIP
Porsche Calipers/TT Vented
2 piece vented rotors 13/12
Inpro chrome mirrors
Future Mods:
Find a euro rubstrip with chrome
OEM leather buckets
BT

































_Modified by VeeDub T at 7:17 AM 3-13-2006_


_Modified by VeeDub T at 5:44 AM 6-6-2006_


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Blown05GLI)*

Blown05, do you have stock tails? it looks like you have m3 style tails in one of your pics, I am curious because i was thinking about doing this myself, I will post pics of my car soon.


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_
Sure, I'll help as much as I can.....
.... If I can help further, or you have questions, let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks Man, the zenyee site has some other interesting mods also.. 
Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*

bümptastic!


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

bumptronic


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Spooled_AWP)*

bumpalicious


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

mods list here:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/595575/2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (ramza)*

lookin good


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice Stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (rpmjunky)*
















Nice. They are so comfy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (idwurks)*

car looks amazing man...lovin' the OEM recaro's too


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_















Nice. They are so comfy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm from LBC too


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_car looks amazing man...lovin' the OEM recaro's too









thank U sir!


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

wow, cant wait till i get my tip lookin like some of ur guys, i wanna do that boot swap too and, 
what seat are these, i have heated grey leather and now have a burn mark, i like these, my gls seats have no bolster at all


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (02vw1.8turbo)*

those are GTI leathers out of a 2002.5 or newer car.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_those are GTI leathers out of a 2002.5 or newer car.

You betcha. Got a pretty good deal on them. Most people overlook them as totally stock


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

some nice auto here


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (BLACK-FLAG)*

any gti's???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_any gti's???

Post yours and there will be.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Post yours and there will be.

i would but it's not like anyone's never seen a stock one before, i just got her in july


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

I have a Tippy. Hence my name. 
Mods are streetone sides, gli front and rear, cai, euroswitch, 35%tint all around (illegal in this area), monster mats, JL 12's, Punch Amp, neuspeed sport springs, neuspeed dead pedal, clear bumper lights.
Future mods: Votex skirts, smoked e-code, smoked tails, DE fogs, maybe, just maybe some coilovers...and I would like a better radio, get rid of the monsoon, N75J valve(maybe), upper strut bar.
Oh one other thing, I want some new wheels, I think I am going to get some Flik wasps, black with polished lip. (don't hate, I like them) Merry Christmas You all.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (tippy20v)*

^^^post your pics of said vehicle


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*

I would but I have no up-dated pictures. I am buying a digi cam this week-end, so once I figure it out, I will take some up-dated pictures. Thanks man. 

I bought my digi cam, and I ordered some 20th/ 337 skirts for the car. Cannot wait to get rid of the streetone sides...







hate'em


_Modified by tippy20v at 12:23 PM 12-22-2005_


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (tippy20v)*

here's a new pic of my car. full story is in the mark4 forum, search for threads made by me and you'll find it ("-you can't do that here!")


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*

^^^ TIGHT!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*

Ziptied state plates rock lol (not really)


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*









NA Plate removed btw... it looked hella ugly there so i tossed it inside


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (DiasBora604)*


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Just a quick shot after shift boot and Momo knob installation


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*

Heheheh nice







It would be so cool if we could cut the shaft down to make it super low.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Here's my car








Side skirts are coming off, I have 20th skirts coming, and I got the 04.5 GLI headlights to install, thanks to my g-friend.










_Modified by tippy20v at 10:36 AM 1-1-2006_


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As a follow up, I'd like to share what I did with my shift gate after I took it off. I gave it a little character...










Another question for ya.. I notice the trim ring around the base of your shift boot that the image a few posts before this one does not have... are those simply the oem manual trim pieces?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reburn* »_
Another question for ya.. I notice the trim ring around the base of your shift boot that the image a few posts before this one does not have... are those simply the oem manual trim pieces?









Yes, the pic you posted of my shifter has a 20th anniversary gti boot and trim piece. I have a GLI replacement setting here, if only my lazy ass would swap it in.
*EDIT*: After typing that above, I got off my butt and installed the new GLI boot. Now, it looks like a '04.5 interior more everyday. Need to install my brushed aluminum trim to complete the look. Oh, and the speedocluster sitting here too. Lots of crap to do...
Here's a pic, just using the boot and trim ring, selling the knob...








And I put this ebrake boot in yeasterday to match the new shift boot...










_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 5:53 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_
Yes

Sweet, thanks Buddy.
[edit] lets see the pics with the new boot


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reburn* »_
Sweet, thanks Buddy.
[edit] lets see the pics with the new boot































Ask, and you shall receive! Now the cars a mess from swapping in new door fabric, brushed alu trim, exterior handles and mirrors, plus took the dogs to the vet. Damn seats show doggie hair like crazy!!
















old velour fabric is on the right and the new sport cloth to match the recaros is on the left...








donor door card on the right, my orginal door card getting ready to have new fabric on the left...


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*

I have some interior shots somewhere, but it's all oem so, not too exciting








Here are some shots of the Winnipeg Sports Car Club, Autocross Series Stock Street Tire Champion for 2005 (me)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*

Holy Body Roll Batman!







You need a 28MM RSB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As seen in the mk4 forum, here is my new project: S line brushed mirrors.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Reburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reburn* »_I have some interior shots somewhere, but it's all oem so, not too exciting








Here are some shots of the Winnipeg Sports Car Club, Autocross Series Stock Street Tire Champion for 2005 (me)























Is this car a tippy? Its nice, and yes, you need something to counteract that body role.







scary.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (tippy20v)*

Mods: (not much has been done but more is to come)
GIAC ~ EVO CAI ~ TurboSmart BOV ~ H&R Race Springs ~ Aero Wipers ~ Euro Bumper ~ 4motion valance ~ BBS RC's ~ 42 A pillar POD ~ XM ~ bump in the trunk


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (gti girl 02)*

Looks nice!! ^^^^


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*

Yah it does. Some nice BBS centercaps would look money too


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Yah it does. Some nice BBS centercaps would look money too









I have the vw center caps on now. Thanks again


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

gti girl 02 - the pink back on the logo is a very nice touch.
tippy20v - yup all tip babay







Silenced a lot of my critics last year, outpacing many higher performance cars.
Regarding the roll, yes... those were some high speed toight turn shots, so it sure looks bad. The 28mmRSB is already on order for next season


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Reburn)*

Wow, just wow....you got a big set my friend. And gotta love us tippys.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (tippy20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tippy20v* »_Wow, gotta love us tippys.









Thaaatttttt's Righttttttttttttttt!


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Are any of you all chipped, and if so, any problems, issues, good, bad, that sort of thing? 
Brands you reccomend? I am thinking of doing this. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (tippy20v)*

ive been chipping for about 55-60k miles along with a LONG list of other mods...havent seen any probs. yet.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ive been chipping for about 55-60k miles along with a LONG list of other mods...havent seen any probs. yet.

Same here, but for only 30k miles.
APR direct port chip 93/100/stock programs


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_
Same here, but for only 30k miles.
APR direct port chip 93/100/stock programs
How much that run you? And is there any local dealers...how did you go about it? Sorry so curious sounding, and so many questions, just want to know. Also, did it make your car faster, and does it add any lag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (tippy20v)*

Generally chips advance timing and remap the fuel in such a way that there seems to be a little more lag (at least for me when I had revo). It didnt seem like more lag, but... how can I explain this.... Because you are boosting so much higher, it seemed like it took longer to hit peak boost, a little higher in the RPMs. but if you stay above the 3k mark.... WOW...


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (tippy20v)*

yep, he about summed it up.
I threw in an n75j valve that helps smooth out the lag and hold boost a little longer.
I had it chipped here in Charlotte at http://www.gmpperformance.com


_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 1:24 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Price if you don't mind me asking. I am coming down for Feb Fling I think. I am coming down with RedStar, and Eric(Iamnotemo) Red said he knows you....Vapor guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (tippy20v)*

i got a fully loaded(stock/93/100/valet, tba, fce, security lockout) for the price of a 2 program chip, which is like $619 or something like that...it was sooo long ago i dont even remember.
APR usually offers a deal like above, or buy 1 program, get 1 free at shows such as Waterfest or H20.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (tippy20v)*

i have been chipped for over 30,xxx miles and havent had any problem at all. *GIAC* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (tippy20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tippy20v* »_Price if you don't mind me asking. I am coming down for Feb Fling I think. I am coming down with RedStar, and Eric(Iamnotemo) Red said he knows you....Vapor guys.

Yep, redstar(Jason), helped me do alot of the mods on my car in the past. He came down over xmas to the house. We swapped on my old longbeaches to his new jetta wagon.








GMP will probably be at february fling chipping cars at a special rate. That's what I did. I had mine done during the southernVolksFest in Atlanta. Expect to spend around $550 for install, for multiple programs.
Here's a pic of redstar's wagon after we finished...












_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 7:56 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Cool. I will look for that when I come down. the wagon is nice, seen it at work, we work at the same company.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (couldntthinkof1)*

looks good!
im suprised they didnt give you any **** for parking there and taking pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

some more current pictures of my ride once again.
ready for paint!
and the new seats!!


----------



## couldntthinkof1 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks! 
nice man i cant wait to see it all done im sure it will be sick








( hey i remember those seats







) 


_Modified by couldntthinkof1 at 4:43 AM 1-8-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (couldntthinkof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *couldntthinkof1* »_Thanks! 
nice man i cant wait to see it all done im sure it will be sick








( hey i remember those seats







) 

_Modified by couldntthinkof1 at 4:43 AM 1-8-2006_
]
Your car has a very nice stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And hurry up John








Here are some more recent pics of me.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (couldntthinkof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *couldntthinkof1* »_
( hey i remember those seats







) 

Did they used to be yours or something?


----------



## couldntthinkof1 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

almost at one point.. but i think you picked them up before me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (couldntthinkof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *couldntthinkof1* »_almost at one point.. but i think you picked them up before me









ahhh...i see.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice guys, awesome pics!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
John, that work looks quality right there!
Ian, you know what I think of the idwurksmod.








That silver gti is looking great. Sweet spot for pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

thanks guys!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

Ummm top please


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

Bump to get this to page 4 so I don't have to wait for all 50 oversized unoptimized photos on this page to load everytime I check







(nice shots tho!)


----------



## BluEJeTTa45 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (rpmjunky)*

_Modified by BluEJeTTa45 at 6:54 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (couldntthinkof1)*


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

Made me look


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

Bump again for kicks.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Reburn)*








Just making sure the thread doesnt die


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

Oh my god please get to page 4 already


----------



## Reburn (May 10, 2005)

PLEASE!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Reburn)*

Trying to whore us to page four!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

dont even think about the black handle pulls.
thats MY idea!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_dont even think about the black handle pulls.
thats MY idea!

I already installed BMP mirrors and handles, have been on since christmas. Added hella smoked tails, and smoked all markers also.
No new pics yet...








These go on end of march...











_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 2:29 AM 2-18-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

grrr...oh well.
mine is a different black though


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

A8 wheels > all


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides*

heres mine...


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_grrr...oh well.
mine is a different black though









sample pic...


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Direct port 91/93 Octane APR Program, only had it for aroun 500 miles but I love it, no problems yet.
Ill post some current picks later, current mods are in sig, Only flaw is that I have a chip in the paint on the front bumper from a rock and I have not hidden the Chord to the iPod Adapter... you'll see what i mean later.
Also couldntthinkof1, Did you used to have audi TT rims or rims with TT center caps, I remember seeing a silver GTI which looked alot like yours with Europlates over the summer or after summer... man that was a while ago, in the Ikea lot. Nice ride by the way.
and SPKNGRM, what size Torx screws did you use when taking out the center console, where did you buy them?
































Rockin a spare(fixed now)but now i wanna paint my rims on a nice weekend.








Alright now maybe someone will read my questions.
By the way, any of yall know how much power we can handle with the stock torque converter. At what point would I need to upgrade the torque converter for more power?



_Modified by TurboladerVW at 7:24 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Lars @ 23Tuning once told me that tip can handle up to around 300 HP/TQ before it starts slipping... Not sure if the info is totally right - I have a bad memory.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TurboladerVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_
and SPKNGRM, what size Torx screws did you use when taking out the center console, where did you buy them?


By center console, do you mean the armrest? If so, I just reused the bolts that came with my stock one when I swapped out.


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Sorry I meant what size torx screw is it, I need to know what size screwdriver to buy... my bad. And by center console I was reffering to the section from the armrest to the ash tray.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TurboladerVW)*

Dont listen to him! He is LYING!!!! He wants to get into your car and steal you booted knob!!!!!!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Dont listen to him! He is LYING!!!! He wants to get into your car and steal you booted knob!!!!!!









I've got a knob, a nice knob, so *she* says!!!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TurboladerVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_Sorry I meant what size torx screw is it, I need to know what size screwdriver to buy... my bad. And by center console I was reffering to the section from the armrest to the ash tray.

I'll let you know saturday!


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (TurboladerVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboladerVW* »_Sorry I meant what size torx screw is it, I need to know what size screwdriver to buy... my bad. And by center console I was reffering to the section from the armrest to the ash tray.

that would be either a t20 or t25... if you get both of those sizes you will be able to take most of the car apart..... its a favorite size for VW.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_
that would be either a t20 or t25... if you get both of those sizes you will be able to take most of the car apart..... its a favorite size for VW.

correct or a t22


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_that would be either a t20 or t25... if you get both of those sizes you will be able to take most of the car apart..... its a favorite size for VW.


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_correct or a t22

Thanks and Thanks, I finally found some of these at lowes but i dont theink a T22 was in the pack, where did you find yours?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TurboladerVW)*

Northern Tool I believe is where I found the t22.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

ramped up!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Bumped up! Only 78 pages behind the Jetta Wagon thread! GOGOGO!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I made a post over in the Mk4 forum the other day with progress pictures of the car. Its going on the 6th month in the body shop, but the wait has suddenly become totally worth it.
Unfortunately, this will most likely be the last you see of my car in this forum...as just recently i have aquired all the neseccary parts to no longer "fit in" in here. More details are to come with regards to my new setup as we start the long process.
Anyways...on with the pictures. Just got my new set of FK Silverline coilovers on the car and they are f'in amazing. These pictures were taken with about a 3/4 of the way lowered, leaving about another 1/2" to be lowered further. God damn they go low


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn, tucking tire!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_Damn, tucking tire!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

on stock 15" avus's at that with coils that are only about 3/4 of the way down.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
on stock 15" avus's at that.









Yes! I love my FK's also, but I'm scared...
Cleaned under the car in above pic, still 1.75 inches to go down in the rear, wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

would anyone be interested in my old ECU??
It is out of my car-2002 Jetta 1.8T
ECU code is an HF.
The chip was transfered over to my new HS ECU...therefore it is just a stock ECU.
great for those of you who want to get chipped but dont want to go about getting the flash put on your stock ECU...buy this and you'll have an extra ECU to get chipped!!
looking to get $200 obo.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've been flashed with APR DPP for 2 years, when they first came out for tiptronics.
Someone on here wants it, I know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

yeah ive had the hard chip for like 3-3.5 years now...got the chip transfered over to my new HS ECU and trying to get rid of this.
someone take it off my hands!!!!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*












































_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 11:33 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

some progress...
no longer a tiptronic though...so maybe im not welcome in here anymore








well TAKE THIS!








*just kidding guys...i will never forget my "roots"*


































































_Modified by [email protected] at 4:06 AM 3-17-2006_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm in love with that color, John!!
Finish that pup, would ya!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_I'm in love with that color, John!!
Finish that pup, would ya!!

its getttttting there....
the parts collection in my bedroom that has been growing for the past 6 1/2 months.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Bump!


_Modified by idwurks at 11:10 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian, are those new wheels???
They look sharp on there!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_










The tires look a little out of round..... wonder how easy squares are to corner with.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

The tires are perfectly round. The tires are 195,65,15s and the wheels are 18s. 
And no - just a photoshop


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

you fooled them


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you fooled them









I got... got!
Should've looked at the rear rotors


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_I got... got!
Should've looked at the rear rotors









RS4 rear rotors







Didnt you know my car is AWD?


----------



## 216 Jetta 1.8T (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Pics of my ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (216 Jetta 1.8T)*

some more!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn John, you need a bath


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's pics of my car.
Gettin Euro plate tommorow, and exhaust in 2 weeks (birthday preasant.)
Anyways, all my mods are in my Sig, enjoy the pics.
























































_Modified by Moobizle at 1:23 AM 3-27-2006_


_Modified by Moobizle at 2:25 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

yea for more people posting pics!
cars look great guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ahhhh, pg 5 finally...


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_Gettin Euro plate tommorow...

So here is the updated pic of my car with the euro plate and a bath.










_Modified by Moobizle at 2:26 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsocar1986 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

ive got a few goodies but i cant wait to go back to stock. less hassle and problems that way. man ive never been so excited to go back to stock ever in my life. considering i had my car stock for about 2 hours since i got it. still w/ no tag or insurance i had a lost tag sign up on the rear, abd intake, magnaflow muffler, 3 inch exhaust(cat back, while awaiting dp), forge 007 dv, K&N filter, 218mm brembo crossdrilled brakes(w/ gold anti-rust) and ebs greenstuff pads. about 4 hours into owning i had insurance then 2 days later i got my tag.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*

^^^you lost me at hello...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_^^^you lost me at hello...

im with you on that one.


----------



## jsocar1986 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]), (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_^^^you lost me at hello...


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_im with you on that one.

ok, ive got a big turbo setup but not exactly your common stuff. lets just say i was an experiment. and i cant be happier to be going back to stock, as in turbo, manifold, downpipe, and intercooler. as for my socond statement

_Quote, originally posted by *jsocar1986* »_man ive never been so excited to go back to stock ever in my life. considering i had my car stock for about 2 hours when i began to mod it w/ no tag or insurance i had an abd intake, magnaflow muffler, 3 inch exhaust(cat back, while awaiting dp), forge 007 dv, K&N filter, 218mm brembo crossdrilled brakes(w/ gold anti-rust) and ebs greenstuff pads. about 4 hours after the mods came on i had insurance then 2 days later i got my tag.








 
in essence i never really drove my car stock and am now going to stay with the k03s with a chip and dp and possibly an intercooler. then MAYBE ill go to a k04 kit. sorry for the mess but im a little dyslexic. and it took me a while to try to break this down so i hope you guys understand now.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*

Any new pics, people?


















_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 9:15 AM 4-6-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Working on getting wheels this week


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, John, yeah!!!
I'm getting old over here waiting to see this beauty.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

i am too.
should be done tonight! and in attendance to Show N Go tomorrow.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am too.
*should be done tonight!* and in attendance to Show N Go tomorrow.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*

my car pics here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2542899


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

I got exhaust last friday, click the link to listen to it roar!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihz0k7BIE-o


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

haven't posted any pics of my car here yet, so here some:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Coming soon....
Wheels, GLI valances, Votex skirts


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Coming soon....
Wheels, GLI valances, Votex skirts









alrighty, you're on the clock and I'm watching, so hurry up!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
uhhh, John, hello John, paging John... any new updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

no sorry...no updates...on the jetta at least.
wrecked my 'beater' car the other day...2 wednesdays ago...so the jetta has kind been put on the backburner for the past week while i sort out the mess with my explorer.
also, ran into a slight problem with jetta so in the middle of getting that sorted out.
the car WILL be done by next friday though!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]quared)*

wow, that was quick!
sorry to hear about the beater.
good luck on the finish up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

A weeks gone by and I'm bumping!


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

how much is going to cost me the manual transmission swap?
1500-2000?? any disadvantages??


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (W_Jetta)*

yesterday I pick up brand new 05 gti 1.8T tiptronic


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_how much is going to cost me the manual transmission swap?
1500-2000?? any disadvantages??

mines running approximately $2300
I paid about $1100 for all the used parts from the donor car
and another $1200 or so for the labor.
The car's been at the shop for about 3 weeks from what was supposed to be a 4 day job. Mainly we've been waiting for parts ordered through the dealership; parts that I didn't know we needed from the donor car; particularly this one metal pipe that goes to the firewall. 
Another disadvantage is if you resell, you would probably to tell the buyer that the car used to be an automatic. 
I hear if you have a regular automatic, the swap would run more smoothly than if you started out with a tiptronic.


----------



## 02vw1.8turbo (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (manasteel)*

finally got some stuff done to my tiptronic
























an under shot of the custom gli valance








wish i was allowed to lower it
















plan on ghl tb or cb and some revo software this summer
my other ride that isnt an automatic that i just got















05 leftover Yamaha YZ250F


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (02vw1.8turbo)*


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^nice pic


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_^^nice pic









Glacias


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Thump!!! 








Where are the summertime updates people? I cant believe we got to page 5 without a lock, or any trash talking!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Thump!!! 








Where are the summertime updates people? I cant believe we got to page 5 without a lock, or any trash talking!









Now thats reeaallllyy good....
People can't talk junk when you guys have nicer cars then they do


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Ahhh you jerk! That looks crazy. Why didnt you just use blue / red though? You likey da' rainbow cha cha huh?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

mo' culars, mo' shyne-----> flossin'


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Non-tip, but I haven't whored my pics in awhile. Here's 7.



































































_Modified by vdubjet20 at 2:10 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

R32 front bumper
Smoked Fender lights
Smoked Bumper Lights
18'' wheels with 245/40/18 BFG KDW2
17'' wheels with 225/45/17 BFG KDW2
VDO Boost Gueage
JL Audio 1000/1, 300/2, 250/1
JL Audio 12w7, 8w7
A/D/S 346cs front components
Rockford Fostgate 1F cap
Optima Yellow Top
Forge anodized red strut caps
BFI Rear upper brace
More I can't think of...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

As the title states I have a Supreme Power Parts (SPP) Tiptronic Shift Knob Mod along with a Momo Sphere Shift Knob in Black Leather for sale.
The reason why I am selling it is because I recently did a tip to 5speed manual swap in my car and this setup is no longer needed.
I will try and get some pictures up later tonight or sometime tomorrow.
SPP Tip Shift Knob Mod Retails for $69.99
Momo Sphere Shift Knob in Black Leather Retails for $80.00
I am willing to let both items go for *$95 shipped!*
If you have any questions please dont hesitate to get in contact with me.
All of my contact information is in my signature.
Thanks,
John


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New pics people... comon now - dont forget about this thread. I dropped my booty a little bit more.. Car sits perfectly... I can't imagine ever wanting to be any lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_New pics people... comon now - dont forget about this thread. I dropped my booty a little bit more.. Car sits perfectly... I can't imagine ever wanting to be any lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks great


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

I forgot to post some new upgrades







I too went lower on a set of PSS9s but Im not sure if I should lower the front a little more? I also got new shoes and brakes


































_Modified by VeeDub T at 6:12 AM 6-6-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Ooooo sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

more side pics please


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Aero parts in paint as we speak!!11!!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Aero parts in paint as we speak!!11!!
















Need more info!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Will be done Friday. It was going to be done yesterday, but they needed to repaint the rear valance. Right now - it's lookin like I will just have the new rear and the skirts... I have to find/paint my own rub on this one.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*
















mo' pics!!!!!


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

lookin sweet!!! now get that muffler on asap


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (manasteel)*

Tip goes on tommarrow maybe?







Ill get better pics soon.








Paging Michael Porter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

It's been over two weeks since anyone posted in here, so I'll throw up a few pics...


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was about to post some but missing my fuel door cover, it's getting painted along with my new oe gli skirts. Should have some pics up by next weekend...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Here are some quick shots before the make over
































I wish I had a better camera, that will be one of my near future investments. Actualy I wanted to know what some of your favorite cameras would be? I was looking into getting the Nikon D70s any advice would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

I've got some new pics to post, so why not?
From the Orchard Beach G2G
















From the Brooklyn Auto Rennen Photoshoot back in November of '05


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Nice shots! And I always love LMs on any car.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Here are some quick shots before the make over










love the LM's... the rear looks lower than the front?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*

It's an optical illusion, the actual body is parallel to the ground but the rear wheel sits closer to the fender (I wanted to get rid of the rake look and in doing so it looks lower in the rear)


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Fantomasz)*

Pictures of my 2003 Jetta 1.8T tip.....


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (overdrivedgn)*

^^^Wow, thats hot


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_^^^Wow, thats hot

Def. !!


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

thanks, I will post some more pictures of the interior as soon as I get it cleaned up......I am in progress of changing some of the interior to black from grey...


----------



## coronaGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

Here's a few from DUBwars. not a whole lot of mods but a start...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (coronaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coronaGLI* »_Here's a few from DUBwars. not a whole lot of mods but a start...

















Whats all over your car?? but looks good, would like to see without all the stuff on it...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

Those are DVDs: A skate video trailer he was handing out at Dubwars.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

cool...


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

mmmm apr 93 mmmm


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*

here are some newer pics of my car, Page 7 ownage


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_mmmm apr 93 mmmm

MMmmm Revo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

For those of you who didn't see me @ WF


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_mmmm apr 93 mmmm

mmmm and getting pulled over twice on the way home mmmm


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_mmmm and getting pulled over twice on the way home mmmm























quiet you!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_quiet you!









sooo how far did you get from the racetrack?


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides*

To lazy to look through all 7 pages but im gonna post mine soon after my fender gets fixed but are there any big turbo auto's I got T3/T4 and really didnt see any otjher from the first 2 pages


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Cptmorgemaker)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (VeeDub T)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*
























\


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (VeeDub T)*

looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

bump for Ian


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

















Engine modifications:
- GIAC X+ chip
- Techtonics Tuning catback exhaust
- Carbonio cold air intake
- Evolution Motorsports diverter valve
Wheels & Tires:
- 18x8 HP Evos (gloss black w chrome lip)
- Nexen N3000
Suspension:
- Neuspeed sport springs
- Bilstein sport shocks
Bodywork and Lighting:
- Rieger rear skirt extension
- Rieger RS4 side skirts
- Rieger R-RS front lip
- Kamei badgeless grille
- Kamei roof spoiler
- front 35% tint, 20% rear tint
- shorty antenna
- debadged rear
- Hella smoked taillights
- Helix angel eyes projection headlights w smoked housing
- smoked side markers
- smoked repeaters
Interior:
- stock
Audio/Visual:
- OEM Monsoon
- Phatbox
Mods pending install within the next 2 weeks:
- Evoms fmic
- 2.5" Techtonics downpipe
- oem phaeton shark fin antenna
- removing reiger lip and replacing with painted stock valence
- Goodyear Eagle F1s


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_bump for Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Damn...forgot about this thread.
Well the car is no longer a tiptronic...but i think it still has rights in this forum/thread since at one point it WAS!








Trans. swap was an F'ING NIGHTMARE...but got everything running.
still a few small things that need to be fixed like the upper brake pedal mounting bracket and gotta figure out why the speedo isnt working...but just minor things.
Car is going to make it to Waterfest as is...and then back into the body shop for some more body work and another respray over the winter...as well as a full engine build up and trans. work.
Enjoy!



























































































_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*

It would have been the hottest tip dub around... Would have been








I still wish I had gotten that color.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

oh that color isnt stock my friend...
far from it.
Baltic Green Base
Frost Blue Pearl
Zazberry Purple Pearl
(all in the paint itself)
and then a HELLLLL of alot of clear.


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Well the car is no longer a tiptronic...but i think it still has rights in this forum/thread since at one point it WAS!








_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 PM 8-17-2006_

i was gonna say....the 20squared guys' flagship car is a--GOD FORBID--auto?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_i was gonna say....the 20squared guys' flagship car is a--GOD FORBID--auto?!?!

not too much that...but IMO the tiptronic is just junk. i know alot of you guys live and swear by it but when it comes down to it...it just wont hold the power...not matter how many times your tell yourself that it will once somebody tries it out.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_not too much that...but IMO the tiptronic is just junk. i know alot of you guys live and swear by it but when it comes down to it...it just wont hold the power...not matter how many times your tell yourself that it will once somebody tries it out.

You know I feel strongly that a transmission does not MAKE or BREAK the car. It still runs, gets from point a to point b, and is fun. I think most people that own tiptronic a) didnt have many options b) didnt buy the car or c) enjoy it. How many people bought tip because they wanted to track the car and a no lift gearbox was what they wanted? No one. I am so tired of hearing crap about the tip box.... Yes it does not compare to a manual... but when has it had that intention? 
If i had my choice, I would be in DSG or a 6 speed. But I cant be. Everyone always acts like their current car is the last car they will own. What about.... just having transportation?
Just a heated subject... and I created this thread to celebrate Tip, and let tip owners escape from the bashing that always happens... 


_Modified by idwurks at 10:43 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Totally understand where you are coming from. I didnt intend on my posting "hating" on the tiptronic.
The reason i went with tiptronic in the first place was because i got the car at an unbelievable low price in jan. of 2003 and it's and 02. so i wasnt complaining.
I made do with what I had and from what i thought pushed the limits of the transmission until the thing failed on me.
I wasn't making much power at all yet the trans. was slipping to no end and the shifts were quite harsh.
When you are looking for a car that makes power and is fast...then yes, a transmission can potentially make or break the car.
Again, in no way was i bashing the tiptronic. I had one for 3 years and loved it while it lasted. I was always looking for ways to make it work. The trans. let go and i swapped it.
Sorry if i hit a sore subject.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides ([email protected])*

the tiptronic is good...
for me to poop on! jk jk jk
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you ian
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif tiptronic. i miss it!







paddle shifters wouldve been uber


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (manasteel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manasteel* »_the tiptronic is good...
for me to poop on! jk jk jk
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you ian
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif tiptronic. i miss it!







paddle shifters wouldve been uber









Its cool John. I know you didnt mean it badly. We would all have 5-6 speed swaps if we could. You make do with what ya got







But like I said... you WOULD have the hottest tip car... if it were tip lol. 
You just miss talking on aim while driving


----------



## gooberliberation (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*









mmmmmm smogtastic








Interior pics coming soon... or eventually.








Dont laugh, the ladies LOVE the bunny.








Mods are modest and mostly cosmetic because well... I'm poor and still under warranty lol








So far I've got:
-ABD Quick-flow intake mated to ebay knockoff p-flo heat shield with ESE breather filter...








-42DD Smoked markers
-TT Style pedals
-42DD Smoked markers
--Painted vent housings
-20th AE GTI emblem(no, i did not pay the 150+ that some sites ask for







)
To do list
-Fix that damn curb rash








-Smoked headlights and blinkers
-Home depot door sills
-Who knows


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

^^^idk about that bunny...
O-K so i'm gonna try to bump this up a little...and YES i know my car looks pretty much stock, but after all it is still a tip...


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mk4addict)*

heres a pic of mine


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Brown E)*

Nice wheels


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Whoring new shots
















Enjoy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (VeeDub T)*

I need to get my GLI lip painted







Grrr


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Here's a pic of my Bunny. 








Everything is stock except for K&N filter....so far. It's still brand new.
ESP
Sunroof
6 disc XM/MP3/CD
6 Speed TipTronic


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Here's my tippy.
























































Enjoy!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (W_Jetta)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got any clearer pics?


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Got any clearer pics?

sry i dont have any clear pics cuz I took them at high ISO setting.
I need to learn on camera.


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (W_Jetta)*

is it more acceptable to have an automatic jetta? cuz i notice 90% of the cars posted here are. where are all the auto golf/gtis at?


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_where are all the auto golf/gtis at?

Hey! i posted mine on page 7...







(yeah it "looks" stock)


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

yeah i saw yours and its nice, and there is nothing at all wrong with the "stock" look. i'm talking about if you look at the last 7 pages, 9 out of 10 of them are jettas.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_yeah i saw yours and its nice, and there is nothing at all wrong with the "stock" look. i'm talking about if you look at the last 7 pages, 9 out of 10 of them are jettas.

well i guess its just me and you hun...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

OEM Plus is the way to go.. I had suspension OEM HIDs and stock RC's.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (BLACK-FLAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLACK-FLAG* »_OEM Plus is the way to go.. I had suspension OEM HIDs and stock RC's. 

picking up some montes at the end of summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
picking up some montes at the end of summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
picking up some montes at the end of summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!

hey, you interested in some http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2686760??


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_hey, you interested in some...

i was looking into aristos, but someone i know is getting new wheels and i'm getting a really good deal for his montes, i'm looking into changing them up a little as well







...thanks for the offer though


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*

Got me a D200 and had my first night out with it, here are the results







:


----------



## Catchourbreath (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides*

I gotta get pictures but i recently bought an '02 Tip GTI. Only put in clear bumper lights and a stubby so far, maybe a chip in the spring.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Catchourbreath)*

I need new pics... Maybe tonight








Someone has to compete with VeeDubT... what a whore


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I need new pics... Maybe tonight

Yeah let's see some new ones Ian...You and Wes are slackin


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_Yeah let's see some new ones Ian...You and Wes are slackin









Ok Hun.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*





























_Modified by SPKNGRMN at 6:04 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Ok Hun.
















Thanks baby :blows kiss:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wes


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (bellaheather)*


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^^ 
what is ur suspension set up?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

Neuspeed Race Rear, Autotech Sport fronts. Bilstien sports.
Autotech Spring rate F - 175ish 
Neuspeed Spring rate R - 225ish
My front suspension rubber bushings are a little worn, so when I replace them, I will probably put the rear sports back on to even out the drop. 
Mix matching = ghetto
But I will tell you. I have never driven a more well balanced, better turn in FWD car.


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

your ride is sick, i'm looking into getting the same rota's...i'm prolly goin w/some koni coilovers though.


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

transformation #556


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dutty hans)*

^^^very sexy


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

my new mod 
























more here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2814795


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_^^^very sexy









what are you talking about? im not in that shot


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_what are you talking about? im not in that shot









Oh Snap!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_what are you talking about? im not in that shot
















cute...


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Oh Snap!









haha dont hate my mad internet game...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_haha dont hate my mad internet game...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

nice cars here!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_nice cars here!
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Went to H20 and had a blast here is a pic for memories!
Now you know what I look like


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Almost forgot to show off my new project, looky looky


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

^^^I hate you...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

















Lookey Likey?


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_








Lookey Likey?









haha so you actually had that c-list supporting villain stored in your celebrity lookalike memory? wasnt he in the transporter 2? err...one of those movies....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dutty hans)*

Transporter 1 as well as Fast and the Furious lol


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

WAS an auto, till that pos died on tuesday, so now I'm looking at getting it refurbed (what can i say, i like auto)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

nice


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

This was a mod that I really wanted to do first before all the others
















Can you spot what it is


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_This was a mod that I really wanted to do first before all the others








Can you spot what it is









Europlate???


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Europlate???

So close but no cigar


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_So close but no cigar









hid's??


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
hid's??

Got them before H20


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

I forgot to mention I just installed the new mod yesterday


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Give you guys a hint, made the euro plate go on alot easier


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Give you guys a hint, made the euro plate go on alot easier









give me some credit...i pulled 2 things that were different from the pic you posted on page 8 and the new one...


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
give me some credit...i pulled 2 things that were different from the pic you posted on page 8 and the new one...

Ok, I give you some but those were the two biggest noticable mods I have done







Anyways I can't hold back anymore.... It's my euro rub strip







It doesn't sound like a big deal to anyone 03 and down (Jetta) but I checked with almost all aftermarket companiers and my local VW dealers and couldn't get anyone to find me one!! Theres no hi demand for a 04+ euro rub strip (with chrome) so nobody has stocked them or tried to get them. After 2 years I finaly found someone that sells VW parts from the motherland!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

I got rear ended on friday...euro bumper coming soon!!!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Sweeeeet (I guess)


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_I got rear ended on friday...euro bumper coming soon!!!









mhmm


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_mhmm

Heather got rear ended!!!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_mhmm

yep yep going for a quote tomorrow...HOLLA!!


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_yep yep going for a quote tomorrow...HOLLA!!

sweet


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (bigmak)*

i'll have to get some good pictures of my car now! haha
all i have is camera phone crap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by dubnoob at 6:32 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

ooh, haven't been to this forum in a long time.
nice cars btw








Here are some of mine from recent stages...
Bunch of mods, apparently I've dumped a LOT of money on this car








At the end of year 2005, my car with 19" CHs and H&R Cup kit, etc...








Purchased Full Rieger kit, KW V2 coils, Europlates, New wheels, Pioneer Nav, New tails, OEM Aluminium trims, dogbone mount, Hagus M3 mirrors and some more at the beginning of 2006.
Shot right after kit was put on with temporary wheels RICE?
















The kit, wheels, coils put on first








































Most recent shots








And some interior shots (Have all the trim pieces and cage but I'm still feeling too lazy to put them on







)








And some pshop i did
















Some extra visual mods include; divx player, ps2 hooked up to the HU, DEFI Heads Up display boost & timer which I had since the beginning, OSIR key cover etc...
This winter I will be removing the midwing, badges and smooth out the hatch.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

submitted twice










_Modified by yoonskim at 5:46 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

_Modified by yoonskim at 5:53 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Sweeeet lookin DUB


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

very very nice...i like how this thread is coming along...


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Well got my car back from the shop - it's an auto again (which makes me happy) and it's got some new wheels to roll around on.
Here are some shots from FixxFest3:


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*

very nice...i like it alot


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Those Vett wheels are really getting popular, I'm diggin them too. Nice DUB


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

yes the vette wheels look great on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another indie blue gti on here....


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dutty hans)*

Are there any BT Tips besides me







I dont have and pics of my car that have the new body work and never have whored it so waiting till 1000'st post but theres got to be some people out there


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Cptmorgemaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_Are there any BT Tips besides me







I dont have and pics of my car that have the new body work and never have whored it so waiting till 1000'st post but theres got to be some people out there 

This thread might help you... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2619306


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

10 days away for this threads 1 year anniversary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_10 days away for this threads 1 year anniversary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I expect a big photo whore out from you and Ian...


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

holy CRAP this is a good deal!!!!!!!!!
audi tt pedals for autos, $25!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.evolutionsports.com...=2011
jesus christ, everybody should buy a set, that's a ****ing INSANE price, i paid like 70 or 80 for mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bigmak)*

That is an awesome deal! I paid $50+ for my set also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

That is a great deal....


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thats a great price wow! Anyone know where I can get R32 set for that price


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Thats a great price wow! Anyone know where I can get R32 set for that price









local junkyard? hehe
i paid so much for those $hit, got them in 2003 along with beetle s dead pedal i believe i paid well over 100 for all three piece


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Random bump
Photoshop maybe??















You've all seen it already.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian, have you decided on what your doing??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_Ian, have you decided on what your doing??

Im going to school to get a Bachelors...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Im going to school to get a Bachelors...

















smartass....


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

i dont mean to get in grown folks bidness and all....but... what do you mean "ian what are you planning on doing?" you mean, car-wise?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dutty hans)*

Yes sir. I am contemplating Pcoating the wheels gray... Honestly not sure atm. Def. getting the euro rub on soon and probably tint... Not sure about the wheels though. We'll see


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

yeah i see what you mean. the colormatched wheels do look real nice though. nice and permanent. good luck with that decision







. 
but if youre gonna get tints i say go for it--imo shiny wheels + tints =


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dutty hans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutty hans* »_...but if youre gonna get tints i say go for it--imo shiny wheels + tints =
















Is this good or bad??
The Benz tint is either hate it or love it for most people. I for one, love it. It is a functional, and aesthetically appealing, way of blocking the sun. Rather than going 10% all around. This will attract less attention, get the job done, and look super exotic.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Sweet shots! I wish the weather would let up, it's been rainning here off and on for the past month or more


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice pics Ian!!!


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_









i haven't visited this thread in awhile, nice drop u got there son


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice pics Ian!!!

Thanks babycakes








Comon... people should post winter pics!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Thanks babycakes








Comon... people should post winter pics!

Welcome...as soon as it snows i'll get you some "winter pics" since you probably don't get snow over there where your at...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Comon... people should post winter pics!

I'm throwing the "winter mode" switch Saturday. Nokian RSi on Long Beaches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Wow I never realized that this thread existed...shows how much I pay attention....anyway here's the last pic I took of her....circa summer '05. 


Big plans, just need to put them into fruition.









Oh and its a 2000 w/ 4spd auto.


----------



## 04vw (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

I've had this post bookmarked for a while but I never posted in it before, so here goes. Mods... 
Exterior: Votex body kit (front on, skirts and rear in the garage waiting to get painted), OEM HIDS, Badgeless grill, clear bumper lights, M3 mirrors, Euro Taillights, rear fog and 5 brake light mod, 18" Audi TT wheels
Interior: Euro Light Switch, W8 Panel, Aluminum pedals, 
Suspension: Koni Yellows on Neuspeed sports
Performance: Carbonio CAI, Forge DV, 2.5" GHL TB


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (04vw)*

^^ Nice looking car. 
It should look nice when done - I think your wheel choice flows with the kit very well.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Nice Jetta, I'm not sure if the rest of the chrome flows with the votex bumper now?


----------



## 04vw (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Nice Jetta, I'm not sure if the rest of the chrome flows with the votex bumper now?

it doesnt flow the best. I have the votex rear (just needs paint) so once i get that done it'll just be the rub stripes on the doors. I thought about shaving them but i dont think ill have the money for that so i just might replace them with non chrome versions (which i also have laying around in my garage, also in need of paint). Its all a work in progress.


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

Quick shot my buddy took of my car at Harpers Ferry, West VA last week - grainy and flashed... oh well.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*

Damn, nice wheels from the last two pic poster's.
1. audi TT super sevens
2. Vette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Came home from work and saw a small envelope adressed to me. Didn't recognise it but opened it anyway. What I found was a great belated birthday present








I found proof shots from the on-track photographer from the Lime Rock EMRA DE/Time Trial day from the end of October http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, without further ado, here is my 1.8T New Beetle w. IPT-built 01M trans at Lime Rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









































These are scans of the best of the proofs. 
Remember, just because it's an auto doessn't mean you can't DRIVE the damn thing


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Hey question for everyone who got rid of your tip shifter and made it look like a manual. did you have to use one of these? http://www.supremepowerparts.c...p_Mod
I just ordered a 20th anniversary boot and shift knob. Will I be good or will I need that tip mod for it to work?
Thanks to anyone who can help...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif regarding what moacur said i was thinking of swapping my tip shifter but i read though the different posts (using search function!) and found out that tip is different than regular auto...wondering if anyone with tip has actually done the swap and could give any pointers and pic of final product...thanks vortex...










_Modified by christanand at 9:40 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif regarding what moacur said i was thinking of swapping my tip shifter but i read though the different posts (using search function!) and found out that tip is different than regular auto...wondering if anyone with tip has actually done the swap and could give any pointers and pic of final product...thanks vortex...









_Modified by christanand at 9:40 AM 12-11-2006_


read--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912475 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 5:54 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Here's the best info I've found..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163116


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's the best info I've found..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163116


Yes, Jenkins is the one who taught me back in '03. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are all his DIY guides-->guides
**just remember that removing a 4speed auto & tiptronic knob are different.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Wes, since this seems to be a hot topic maybe you could add some pointers on things to expect when doing this mod that aren't posted in the DIY that you used. I'm sure others would love the heads up in making this as smooth a mod as possible, plus I would hate for you to have to repeat yourself to others that seek your knowledge as I do.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_Wes, since this seems to be a hot topic maybe you could add some pointers on things to expect when doing this mod that aren't posted in the DIY that you used. I'm sure others would love the heads up in making this as smooth a mod as possible, plus I would hate for you to have to repeat yourself to others that seek your knowledge as I do.

definitely check this thread and the link I posted in there.
read--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912475



_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 7:51 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

link doesn't work, invalid topic error


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_link doesn't work, invalid topic error

fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

again, much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewGTIN00b (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
definitely check this thread and the link I posted in there.
read--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912475

_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 7:51 PM 12-11-2006_

Believe me when I say that spkn^GRMN knows what he's talking about. My interior turned out perfectly after my screw up with the button removal from the shift knob. My dealer bailed me out and finished the job, too bad spkn^GRMN wasn't *physically* here to help me with the install but all his IM's and replies were perfectly on the money. I suppose it's just that I'm not mechanically inclined...







My next project is the GLI Gauge Cluster I just bought (dealer must install this) and the W8 overhead console and knob (I'll do this one!). Once those are done I'll post some pics. Thanks again, Wes! Merry Christmas Bro!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (NewGTIN00b)*

Yes- i agree- Wes is very helpful with the few questions I have shot at him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For me I am just trying to justify spending the $70 bones on the tip mod piece in order to have a manual looking set-up instead of the pushbutton. I just wonder if there is some DIY that someone knows of where I could make this little piece instead of buying it?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Another question for the tip owners. any of you guys running aftermarket exhaust? How does it sound? I'm generally not a fan of automatics with exhaust but maybe with the tip option it would be better...


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

I'm run a Milltek turboback--->http://media.putfile.com/Milltek-sound-clip


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_I'm run a Milltek turboback--->http://media.putfile.com/Milltek-sound-clip

x2







(love mine)


----------



## NewGTIN00b (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_I'm run a Milltek turboback--->http://media.putfile.com/Milltek-sound-clip

X3 I Love it, sounds just right and has decent performance gains, well from what I can tell....








Edit: Mine is just a Cat Back but still........










_Modified by NewGTIN00b at 6:40 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (NewGTIN00b)*

Couple questions for the people who have done the tip mods.. I ordered the 20th anniversary GLI boot, ring and shift knob. I figured out today that even though I could get the shift knob fastened down that it is going to be too long and I will need to order another shift knob with the 3 set screws... 
Here's my issue- Did anyone that did this have any trouble getting the boot ring to stay into place? Seems like I had to bend mine out a bit on the sides because there is a tab on each side that has no where to go. Did everyone elses just fit right in and mine is weird for some reason? How well did your ring actually fit. I followed the DIY and removed the 3 tabs on the top and bottom part but what about the side ones. Here's a pic- you can see the 2 tabs that I am talking about on the sides. any advice would be great...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

Talk to Wes (aka Spkn^Grmn). He has done this before.

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks.. Yeah- we've been Iming back and forth.. He is a great help!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Alright everyone--- Here it is. After a few days of tinkering with the GLi shift knob I finally got it installed permantely. It can removed if need be but it is good to gooo... Look like a Manual? It's not....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

Crazyness. Other than it being tall, you could fool anyone. 
Not sure why you wanna fool em tho







But it looks nice


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Looks nice.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

slowly piecing the parts together to do this myself. just got the boot (sport edition knob/boot for $35), now I need to find the right knob.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Very interesting twist on Wes' mod







good job


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

why You want Your auto looks like manual?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

"A" for effort on the job, but I woulld try to work out some sort of new shift pattern button for it to distinguish it from a manual


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Been 12 days.... Anything new people??
Just installed Euro Rub and Scangauge2 for xmas


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

congrats Ian...nothing new here till spring...may have some pics for you when my car makes the treck to the south florida gtg!


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

just a VF dog bone mount for me


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*

how is Your Scangauge2?
I had one but I return it because gauge show me tranny temp not water temp.Do You have same problem?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_how is Your Scangauge2?
I had one but I return it because gauge show me tranny temp not water temp.Do You have same problem?

I dont think so. Mine reads consistently between 80 when I start up to about 200 when its been on a while. I enjoy it alot - lots of good info letting me know what is going on with the car


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

meh


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (DarkNeo)*

New grill for me. Which do you guys like better? Red or no red? i'm kinda feelin both looks..More to come in the spring for me. H&R cup kit, 20mm spacers for the rear, Forge TIP and DV.. Can't wait for spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just wish it would get nice sooner


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_New grill for me. Which do you guys like better? Red or no red?


Try the red for awhile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

New pic from me


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

omfg amazing Wes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Wes, when did you get new wheels??? (go away for the weekend and i feel like i missed everything)


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_Wes, when did you get new wheels??? (go away for the weekend and i feel like i missed everything)

This explains it all-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3022768


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Hey man your new wheels are spkn^SEX!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Hey man your new wheels are spkn^SEX!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Hey man your new wheels are spkn^SEX!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

opinions plzzzzzzz.....
this








to this








or this


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*



spkn^GRMN said:


> opinions plzzzzzzz.....
> this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


spkn^GRMN said:


> opinions plzzzzzzz.....
> this






spkn^GRMN said:


> If you change this you will be changing to spkn^WTF


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

i vote http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to doing your b-pillars black....


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Yeah maybe what bellaheather says... What ever you do do not mess up that silver and rim colour combo!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*








I dont want you to change it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I just thought I would take some updates since I really havent taken any pics in a long time.
Here is my new euro rub and my Scangauge install.


























_Modified by idwurks at 12:04 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Loven the euro rub!
I put on a two piece CF engine cover and modified it a little, did it a couple months ago and forgot all about it since the car has been parked ever since. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Ian...looks good, so clean too, must be nice to live in ca...








VeeDub T...I like it!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

DUDE super clean job on that cutout. It reallllly works with the design of the engine cover. I hate when people cut out for the DV, but yours looks amazing.
You have a gorgeous engine bay.
Thanks Heather!







I just got done clay/wax/polish yesterday so... it SHOULD be clean lol.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Nice pics guys, lovin' the new mods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*











































_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 10:41 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Isss Niceeee


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Saweeeet


----------



## Warrior1986 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I just thought I would take some updates since I really havent taken any pics in a long time.
Here is my new euro rub and my Scangauge install.









_Modified by idwurks at 12:04 PM 1-19-2007_

For the euro rub strip, how hard is it to fit one on a MKIV GTI? Also, what would be done with the bumper light bulbs? Just unplug em?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Warrior1986)*

For a GTI, you need a euro BUMPER to fit the euro RUB. The NA Jetta bumper has the same dimensions as the European one, so we benefit from the easy change. The euro Golf bumper is much different. All you have to do after you unplug the lights, is put them in storage, and install the rub.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

up top yo!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

And just for shtz and giggles.... a small vid of me cruisin PCH in Huntington Beach..... This one's for Heather haha.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=svi...earch=


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Damn uuuuuu!!!!















I can't wait till spring


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

something new for the interior


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

nice!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_


















I love the new wheels + the whole car








i should update mine as i have a new winter wheel setup in 18"s too










_Modified by yoonskim at 12:25 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
I love the new wheels + the whole car








i should update mine as i have a new winter wheel setup in 18"s too










I think his other wheels looked better, the rs4's.
He also is a pic whore of mad proportions


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_And just for shtz and giggles.... a small vid of me cruisin PCH in Huntington Beach..... This one's for Heather haha.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=svi...earch=

awhhh, thanks for thinking of me sweetheart








(winter







)


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Forrest_Gump)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forrest_Gump* »_
I think his other wheels looked better, the rs4's.
He also is a pic whore of mad proportions









woah nelly


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
woah nelly









Just saying I dig what you've done to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's an update for my auto pos (very ishty cell phone pic by my buddy, better pics to come):
Swapped out my coils and Vette wheels for my old cup kit and staggered Brock B1s, airride next...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeapMonk* »_Here's an update for my auto pos:
Swapped out my coils and Vette wheels for my old cup kit and staggered Brock B1s, airride next...

















Why is it a POS? Looks pretty sick to me


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

haha - yeah it looks nice, but the paint is gone and theres a bunch of little problems... for a pos I sure do love it








and of course 10 inches in the rear is never a bad thing...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeapMonk* »_haha - yeah it looks nice, but the paint is gone and theres a bunch of little problems...









Well that is most cars on Vortex. Very few are actually almost flawless. I take great pride in having a car that looks just as good up close as in pics







Your car does look nice tho








CEL Free since 2004


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
CEL Free since 2004









Mine is CEL free since sunday!!! until today it came back up (popped ignition coil number 2 --> massive backfire, rough idle under 800RPM) pushed it back in and fixed though








At least I no longer have ABS, ASR, Airbag light which I've had since last year. ABS/ASR lights were from damaged ABS speed sensor wire, Airbag light was from a faulty passenger side seatbelt latch. Oh, and i also don't have HVAC lights (blown bulb)








I really shouldn't be laughing, i envy you


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

haha CEL free since last night... I'll see it back on in a few hours.
Airbag light has been on since I bought the car, the ECU died the second day of ownership, fourth day the coil packs went out.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*

don't even get me started on problems we could be here all day...
here ya go Ian, just for YOU: drove home from ny this weekend and this is what I get, dirty jerzey for real


















_Modified by bellaheather at 3:26 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

my dirty winter mode
















the pictures are actually taken from inside my apartment so the quality is bad, i will try to take some outside next time, it's just too cold to go out








raised the car, changed to 18" ASA AR1 black centers and winter tires. can't wait to put my summer wheels back on and lower the car again










_Modified by yoonskim at 3:36 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I know Rochester isn't any better then Ottawa weather wise, now what the hell are ya doin drivin that little beaut in the winter!!!!


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Cars are all looking sweet...man I really need to get mine back on the road....


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (GTIturbo6400)*

















Here's my dirty car, hasn't been washed since after thanksgiving due to the lovely weather we're getting out here in Colorado


_Modified by methodicalmayhem at 9:14 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

what the hell is this "winter" everyone speaks of?
Slightly better shots... I need a camera and not a camera phone.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_I know Rochester isn't any better then Ottawa weather wise, now what the hell are ya doin drivin that little beaut in the winter!!!!

The weather is actually crazy here due to the lake effect from Lake Ontario but i know what you mean, but i don't have two cars


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Haven't posted in a while, here are some updated shots from yesterday,


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Very nice! Looks so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif veeerrry nice


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Nice car, great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Forrest_Gump)*

drill sergeant-"_GUMP, why did you disassemble your rifle so quick_?"
forrest-"_You told me to drill sergeant_."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

New pictures from yesterday, didn't fully wash the car so it's "semi-clean" 
A friend of mine with Cooper S w/ JCW Tuning package decided to get the same wheels as mine and now they look like real brothers








































































































Now they really look alike especially when it's dark out








Oh, and the bigger one is faster for real


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Nice shots Mk4addict and yoonskim! 
I just got a letter from Onstar telling me they are ending anolog signal and going digital and my car will no longer be able to get it?!? I thought Onstar was through satilite therefore already digital!?! So starting Jan 08 I will have a useless Onstar panel on my roof liner







I guess on the bright side I will finaly have a reason to get a aftermarket touch screen or incar pc










_Modified by VeeDub T at 7:48 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

BTW if anyone can throw me any ideas as to what I can do with my onstar console please don't hesitate!! Here is a pic of what it looks like, it's the console in front of the rear view








This is a pic I took 1 month after I bought the car, so stop checking out my rubber mats

















_Modified by VeeDub T at 7:46 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Nice pics up there!!! Damn!
As for the Onstar, ever consider mounting it to the bottom of the dash??? I honestly would need to see the unit without being mounted first.
Friends... here is my latest project... please discuss...


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Here's some new shots from today
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3061763


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Nice pics up there!!! Damn!
As for the Onstar, ever consider mounting it to the bottom of the dash??? I honestly would need to see the unit without being mounted first.


I was thinking of converting it to hold or display something else other then onstar buttons because it will no longer be needed after this year. 

_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Friends... here is my latest project... please discuss...









Looks cool, show something next to it so we can get an idea how big it is.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_BTW if anyone can throw me any ideas as to what I can do with my onstar console please don't hesitate!! 

I have an idea. Install a temp gauge and a garage door opener. Take a look at my pic below, see the two slots on the ends above the radio? Since you have heated seats and your slots are full, this might be an excellent place to mount these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

My four favorite pics from a little Super Bowl photo shoot:
































----
Give me a month or so and I'll be dis low


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*

riding "deep dish" stylezzzz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Even though it's something like -15 below windchill I decided the ride needed a wash. So i went down to the local self-wash. Took a couple pics while I was there, even though only a couple came out looking o.k. So everyone understand that this is in wintermode. Come spring the window deflectors and front splash guards will be gone







Anyways- Thought I would share..
















Can't wait to get these back on


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
I have an idea. Install a temp gauge and a garage door opener.

I wonder if it would be a bit too big, but its not a bad idea! How did you come up with a garage door opener that small!?! Thats a sweet lookin OE deck, what did it come out of??


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeapMonk* »_










i like...


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
i like...

Thanks. Me too


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_
I wonder if it would be a bit too big, but its not a bad idea! How did you come up with a garage door opener that small!?! Thats a sweet lookin OE deck, what did it come out of??

You can make yourself a garage door opener button as small as you want, DIY guide-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2583311
Also, my temp gauge has a frame around it, so the base of it is smaller.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2895139
As for my headunit, it's a euro delta6 dbl din radio. Has a few more features than the stock monsoon and no more cassette. Sounds 10x better too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Wes!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Wes!









I feel the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif, thx Heather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Everyone go vote *"YES"* to start a toy collectibles forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only need 44 more yes votes--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
_edit_--only 30 votes now











_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 9:52 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
Everyone go vote *"YES"* to start a toy collectibles forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only need 44 more yes votes--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
_edit_--only 30 votes now










Going to vote now


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif voted for you Wes


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif voted for you Wes

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

It's like high school all over again


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too Ian


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Damn lots of love goin around


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

sorry, I don't know you, I can't http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you yet


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Thanks for the info Wes! I think I will do at least the garage door opener, can u measure your temp guage so I can see how big it really is (when ever u have some free time) appreciate the help bro!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_sorry, I don't know you, I can't http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you yet

All good, maybe some day


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_sorry, I don't know you, I can't http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you yet


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Thanks for the info Wes! I think I will do at least the garage door opener, can u measure your temp guage so I can see how big it really is (when ever u have some free time) appreciate the help bro!

the front screen on the temp gauge is 1 inch high, 1.5 inches wide, whole unit is about an inch deep. 
It's small. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Hey Wes, forgot to ask were you scored that Delta 6??


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Hey Wes, forgot to ask were you scored that Delta 6??

Bought it from a r32 owner who only had it for a month, then parted out his car.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Sweet so they're stock in R32's... That should make my search a bit easier. Thanks again!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

noooo, not stock, he bought it to put in his r32, but decided to sell his car.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

ok, thanks for clearing that up.... So far I found someone in Finland that wants around $300 for one, does that sound about right?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

300 is a great price, they usually go for 500+


----------



## HeapMonk (Sep 20, 2005)

Well... good bye 1.8t with the 5 speed auto.... hello 24v with the 6 speed manual


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re:  (HeapMonk)*


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (HeapMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeapMonk* »_Well... good bye 1.8t with the 5 speed auto.... hello 24v with the 6 speed manual









jealous....


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

On Star is cellular.. not satalite. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Nice shots Mk4addict and yoonskim! 
I just got a letter from Onstar telling me they are ending anolog signal and going digital and my car will no longer be able to get it?!? I thought Onstar was through satilite therefore already digital!?! So starting Jan 08 I will have a useless Onstar panel on my roof liner







I guess on the bright side I will finaly have a reason to get a aftermarket touch screen or incar pc









_Modified by VeeDub T at 7:48 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Daily Driver (Noun): A vehicle used on a daily basis with regards to work, fun, and ordinary transportation, often functioning as ones main source of transportation.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Dope!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I call BS on that gas mileage. You better check that thing.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I just reset it... should be pretty accurate. Ive changed my ways fool!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I just reset it... should be pretty accurate. Ive changed my ways fool!
















where's my flag? oh yeah, here it is


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great Ian!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
where's my flag? oh yeah, here it is

















We'll see my friend... Maybe you are just pissy cuz you can't get anywhere near that





















But it's probably the scangauge needing to adapt a little bit.


_Modified by idwurks at 3:41 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian stop posting nice pics of your damn ride!!!! Im going nutz waitting for spring and I don't need you to make things worse for me















Nice flag


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

What do you mean? Its cold here too ya know.








Current Conditions:
Fair, 61 F
Forecast:
Mon - Showers. High: 63 Low: 47
Tue - AM Showers. High: 64 Low: 45


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

meanie^^^


----------



## hotsnuglemonster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_What do you mean? Its cold here too ya know.








Current Conditions:
Fair, 61 F
Forecast:
Mon - Showers. High: 63 Low: 47
Tue - AM Showers. High: 64 Low: 45


haha bitch.
i love it.
and your car too.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (hotsnuglemonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsnuglemonster* »_
haha bitch.
i love it.
and your car too.

Didnt it feel warmer than that though today???


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I think I'll take all this frustration out on my snow board








Oh and btw its warm this morning here too, its only -7 f and then by Sat its going up to 24 f


----------



## hotsnuglemonster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Didnt it feel warmer than that though today???









yes, yes it did. 61 is rather chilly.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (hotsnuglemonster)*

My shaved head was sunburnt at 46 degree sunny weather this past weekend, so there








Doing a photoshoot today, post results later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Everytime i take pics, you gotta one up me and take better ones








I guess its not hard to do with my camera lol


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Heck no, your pics rule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus you get like 430mpg and I get 360 miles a tank








I don't have but a few pics since putting on the new wheels that Heather hates.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Heck no, your pics rule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus you get like 430mpg and I get 360 miles a tank








I don't have but a few pics since putting on the new wheels that Heather hates.

i hate them???


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

^^interesting...is there a story behind all that?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
i hate them???









I kid, I kid








damn, photoshoot rained out....


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

rain...it's snowing here


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_rain...it's snowing here









take some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_take some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh what??? snow on my car...if we get it as bad as they say we are i'll have a big snow pile for a car THEN you will get a pic


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

I envy those of you on the west coast and in warmer states, my car is being bombarded/attacked with massive amounts of salt coming out of those trucks that have wheels taller than my car








Upstate NY has a serious snow storm weather warning right now and most schools/shops/companies are closed. Plowing just won't do the trick unless everybody drives a snow plow truck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At least, it's hell of a fun driving while being able to do e-brake turns e-brake parking, 360 or more turning on a spot. Call me "Snow DK-san"


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Upstate NY has a serious snow storm weather warning right now and most schools/shops/companies are closed. 

We're getting a bit of the snow too. This just makes me think of all the times Americans (mostly southerners) always put down Canadian weather, if they only came up to northern states


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

snow??? pffff!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Is that a Micro Machine??


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Is that a Micro Machine??









lol, kinda looks like it


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

polish them to mirror finish please!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Your car is lookin sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the idea of polishing those wheels but imagine the maintenance


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Your car is lookin sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the idea of polishing those wheels but imagine the maintenance









I wouldn't worry about maintenance, it looks like he keeps his car clean pretty much all the time and best of all, it doesn't SNOW there !%@#$^@#^$%@#$% lucky you Wes


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_it looks like he keeps his car clean pretty much all the time and best of all, it doesn't SNOW there !%@#$^@#^$%@#$% lucky you Wes









I knew him for a year before he would even let me sit in the passenger seat....and even that took and act of GOD.








Yes, he's very anal about his car.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »_
I knew him for a year before he would even let me sit in the passenger seat....and even that took and act of GOD.

Lmao... Thats funny ****e. Well I havent driven mine in rain but maybe twice last year and only because it came as a suprise, so I know what Wes is going through


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_
Lmao... Thats funny ****e. Well I havent driven mine in rain but maybe twice last year and only because it came as a suprise, so I know what Wes is going through









ahahaha, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

new goodies going in. when I get it finished I will get pics up


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Bumparoo, anyone do anything new?!? I see snow melting away WOOT!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Lucky you







Were supposed to get 18" of snow in the next 3 days after we just got 10" last weekend


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Lucky you







Were supposed to get 18" of snow in the next 3 days after we just got 10" last weekend









Same thing here, 16" last weekend, and snow/rain/sleet mix for the next 5 days or so, not that my car runs anyway....


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Bumparoo, anyone do anything new?!? I see snow melting away WOOT!

car should be in the shop after i come back from soflogtg :crosses fingers:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Im trying to get my hands on some Dunlop SP Sport 9000s locally for $240 for all four!!!!!!!! I just have nooooooooooo starting money! ARGHHH. Anyone... spot me? lol... wanna buy my Kumho Ecsta SPTs 225/40/18 for $200+sh??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

One pic just for Heather and you snowy folk.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_One pic just for Heather and you snowy folk.

Thanks for the pic! As for the $ I'll spot you if you can come over and grab it


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_One pic just for Heather and you snowy folk.
















you suck Ian...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_Thanks for the pic! As for the $ I'll spot you if you can come over and grab it









he won't!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
he won't!

Haha you've asked so you'd know http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Haha you've asked so you'd know http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

if YOU come to h2o that would be crazy, and i will expect NO excuses from Wes


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

H2o sooo far away








Oh the memories 










_Modified by VeeDub T at 9:56 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub T* »_H2o sooo far away








Oh the memories 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

I took my wheels apart and getting the lips polished. Im in a delema and wanted your guys/gals opinions! I was thinking about painting the centers body colour (Galactic blue) and wasn't really sure if I should but now would be the time to do it becuse the wheels will be split. I am leaning towards not doing it but still not %100 sure. Let me know what you think!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Someone was able to p shop this pic for me


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

That looks retardedly AMAZING. Wow. If you could go for maybe a bit lighter of a shade than body color (more like the front and less like the rear) that would be amazing.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

It doesn't look to shabby at all... but I think I'm going to see what it will looks like with just the lips polished this year, I just can't bring myself to totaly changing the look of my LM's


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

Some new ones of mine. Have some videos of takeoff and braking too soon to be uploaded.


























_Modified by idwurks at 11:34 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just installed some 20mm spacers on the rear of mine today when I was putting back on the RC's. Here's some pics


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

20mm looks great. What kind of drop are you on? Looks perfect!


_Modified by idwurks at 12:20 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stylin' & profilin'


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_20mm looks great. What kind of drop are you on? Looks perfect!

_Modified by idwurks at 12:20 PM 3-11-2007_

Thanks







H&R cupkit


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Looks sweet







I can't wait for all the salt to wash away


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

You know I just realized I really love your car







You need to take more pics buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Who me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

One new pic


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Does anyone run poly engine mounts - or that poly pendulum mount??? How does it feel on our cars??


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Running VF dog bone mount right now (if that's what you're asking). Vibrations were crazy at first but have settled down a lot (at idle is where you will feel it the most), well worth the money.


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I run EIPs mount, vibrations were bad at first, but not too bad now, except when at idle with the a/c on. But even that isn't bad, just more noticeable then anything else. Only problem I had is that if your exhaust isn't aligned perfectly, it'll rattle pretty badly on the heat shield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (GTIturbo6400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIturbo6400* »_I run EIPs mount, vibrations were bad at first, but not too bad now, except when at idle with the a/c on. But even that isn't bad, just more noticeable then anything else. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

It's funny you asked this Ian because I always wanted to know and never remembered to ask


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

I can read your miiiiinnnnnnddd


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Things are changing.






And those running any dogbone mounts... WTF that initial startup didn't rattle your brain?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

There we go some day shots! Looks hawt! I remember the day I put mine on, it fakin rained


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub T)*

New plans.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Cool Ian, is that going on soon?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Cool Ian, is that going on soon?

I hope so. Working on getting it here first. I think it will look alot better than my really bad pchop. Ill def. post pics when I get the valance.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Some new ones today, clean cars but cloudy skies.
Gray Jetta = Me
Gray GTI = Jan (SeGerman)


































_Modified by idwurks at 6:40 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Some new ones today, clean cars but cloudy skies.
Gray Jetta = Me
Gray GTI = Jan (SeGerman)
_Modified by idwurks at 6:40 PM 3-26-2007_

Ian: What kind of bulbs are you running in your fogs?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

Piaa Ion Yellows sir! They were a gift, so I am not sure how much they were, but I hear expensive








They are "gleaming yellow brightness" according to Jan.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Nice pics Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I pulled her out and took her for a couple of small trips around but got really dusty fast so no pics yet for me








I have to install my new lower H2 control arms, H2 camber kit and NS fsb some time this week


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I curbed a wheel this week







Spent some time sanding it yesterday afternoon and polished it. Looks alright, but could use a little bondo and some touch up paint.


----------



## hotsnuglemonster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I curbed a wheel this week







Spent some time sanding it yesterday afternoon and polished it. Looks alright, but could use a little bondo and some touch up paint.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (hotsnuglemonster)*

Its not that bad! Its less than a cm and you cant really see it unless i point it out. Just sucks







They were all perfect.







Thank god I dont have LMS! *caugh caugh*


----------



## hotsnuglemonster (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm yess but malakaitrain has a set... "cough cough"


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (hotsnuglemonster)*

So does mr. VeedubT


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Damn seems like alot of jinxor's just poped out of the wood work







....








Sorry to hear about your wheel







Dude I have curb and pot hole radar when I drive


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_ Dude I have curb and pot hole radar when I drive









heck yeah!! I'm always scanning the road ahead like a madman.
I know I must look drunk sometimes dodging holes & dips.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
heck yeah!! I'm always scanning the road ahead like a madman.
I know I must look drunk sometimes dodging holes & dips.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

I have potdar too! But it was late at night, and i was pulling into a lot, and just turned a little too soon and took the tire up onto the curb a little bit. With 15s it would have been nothing, but since I have practically no rubber protecting the rim, it sucked.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Excuses suck







I dodge pot holes and curbs with my eyes closed, come on you must feel like your one with the road my young grass hoppa! 
I amaze my wife and friends when I swerve all the time to miss bumps and holes on the streets before they even see them







...








I wrote this really early










_Modified by VEEDUB T at 6:15 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

here is one shot from my spring detail,


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Nice teaser pic


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I was going to drop my car off at a local detail shop for a full detailing but as of today..... i hate to say this but it's snowing like $hit again... I thought it was april







and the spring break is long gone???? 
I almost cried... had my car lowered about an inch all around and did a full brake job (Powerslot slotted rotors, Hawk pads) yesterday... only to find out it just started snowing. I don't know if I have to







or get some







tried both but nothing helps


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

More snow?
Thank goodness for 80 degrees in the Carolinas







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Hey WES go catch a hurricane


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Hey WES go catch a hurricane
















spoke too soon, 35 this morning... burrrrrr


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Does anyone run poly engine mounts - or that poly pendulum mount??? How does it feel on our cars??

I run BFI Stg2 bushings and VF engine and trans mounts. The vibrations mostly go away after a while, but they will always be there. However, you will notice better acceleration, braking, and handling. Plus, the VF's are damn near indestructible.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

20 degrees and snowing like it's December/January








EDIT: oh btw, I'm also running EIP dogbone mounts after my stock one failed and made my downpipe 3" Milltek (fat cat part) rattle against the tranny case.
I honestly didn't notice too much vibrations even from the beginning. Got it all new, after everything settled, it became smoother. Although EIP does not say what material they use for the mount inserts, I believe they aren't polyeurethane bushings but rather some harder rubbery compound than stock ones. I heard EIP mounts give minimal vibration among other aftermarket dogbone mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by yoonskim at 3:07 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Idwurks, 
What kind of rims are those on the GTI?
They are amazing!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (b0g)*

I just had my front NS sway bar, H2 lower control arms (military grade bushings), and my H2 camber kit installed and it is truely an amazing feel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now right after all of it was installed I am feeling a huge knocking sound coming from the passenger side wheel, almost like a dead bearing or cv joint







I wont even bother trying to take it to the dealer for warrenty so I will be grabbing a new bearing and hope thats the problem!








I already checked the sway it isn't rubbing on the axle...


_Modified by VEEDUB T at 7:40 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (b0g)*

Hey Peter, 
they are Decorsa Fusion's. 
Thanks for the remark. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_Hey Peter, 
they are Decorsa Fusion's. 
Thanks for the remark. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You sure you want to change them??


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You sure you want to change them??









I'll buy them off you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

btw, is there anyone with Tiptronic tranny mk4 that has a fmic installed? Looks like most won't fit due to the larger overall size of the whole tranny getting in the way for the pipings.
I talked with John @ 20 squared yesterday and he actually confirmed me that the Eurojet fmic v.5 that will come out in July (at waterfest) will in fact fit the tiptronic models as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

what about sidemount? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and NO im stayin with the wheels! hhaha.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_btw, is there anyone with Tiptronic tranny mk4 that has a fmic installed? Looks like most won't fit due to the larger overall size of the whole tranny getting in the way for the pipings.
I talked with John @ 20 squared yesterday and he actually confirmed me that the Eurojet fmic v.5 that will come out in July (at waterfest) will in fact fit the tiptronic models as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

John would know more about modding tips internally than anyone else out there. His car used to be tip, so he is very knowledgeable about that type of setup.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
John would know more about modding tips internally than anyone else out there. His car used to be tip, so he is very knowledgeable about that type of setup. 

Yes very helpful and knowledgeable indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will buy them at Waterfest. I can't wait


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Took some video clips of my friend's 05 Mini Cooper S with JCW tuning package to see how it sounds. Figured why not take mine while I'm there








Sorry but I took all of them in the dark so the quality isn't nice but you can definitely hear it








You can see my Defi Heads Up Display boost guage in action right next to the pillar from inside car clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Rolling start to 75~85mph sprint*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh3Hv84-nxA
*Driveby near redline 3rd/4th gear shift*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xplyojos5Os
*Inside car - Windows down*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8yJWjnSy1U
*Inside car - Windows up*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vfNXcXRjzA
*Boring drive by at around 40-45mph*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiDszZShQus
Oh I got rid of the CAI and just put a cone filter directly on the MAF, so no more loud woosh.


_Modified by yoonskim at 4:27 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Not sure about a fm, but I got the sm from Tyrol sport and it works amazing!!
For anyone that will ever be changing there rotors to a 13" 2 piece from ECS and then lowers and puts - camber be ready to shave off some of your ball joint (passenger side for me). When ever I turned left the inner bolts that hold the two piece rotors together would rub up against the ball joint to make an unbearable sound.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*









Muahahah its all coming together.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_ 
Muahahah its all coming together.









PIMP!!!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Daaaaaayum, shes gonna look sweet!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

What skirts are those?


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_What skirts are those? 

i dunno... 20th reps maybe, i dont like they way they are positioned. I'm going to refit them when the weather gets warmer and stops snowing!!! grrrrr!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Skirts are hanging loose, i can see from one of the picture. Did you just use one bolt front and back to secure them??
Take them off and use automotive/industrial strength double sided tape along the length of the skirts. I think you need to mount them higher than now, just flush with the lines below the door and you should be good to go








Nice and low too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Skirts are hanging loose, i can see from one of the picture. Did you just use one bolt front and back to secure them??
Take them off and use automotive/industrial strength double sided tape along the length of the skirts. I think you need to mount them higher than now, just flush with the lines below the door and you should be good to go








Nice and low too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup i know... they are fitted WRONG! im gonna wait till it get warmer and put them properly... should be easy, except for the double sided tape!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

I asked because I kinda like the way they look bulging out....


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I asked because I kinda like the way they look bulging out.... 

oh..the FAT look... i just dont think they flow with the GLI front and rear!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_
oh..the FAT look... i just dont think they flow with the GLI front and rear!

It doesn't but it would look great on my friend Jans GTI with his Rieger front. Thats what I was thinking about. 
Its very hard to get any skirts to flow with the GLI valances... Those little lips (winglets) really make it hard to find stuff that matches.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
It doesn't but it would look great on my friend Jans GTI with his Rieger front. Thats what I was thinking about. 
Its very hard to get any skirts to flow with the GLI valances... Those little lips (winglets) really make it hard to find stuff that matches. 


im just gonna push them up... to make it look more clean...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

First off, what does everyone think of the wheels??








I've been meaning to ask... If you have a hard shift from one gear to another, which gears does it occur between??
I have a hard shift from 3 to 4, almost all the time.... BAM.... its like an F1 gearbox haha (not really funny or comfy tho).
Has anyone ridden themselves of this? I hear so many different things right and left... I want to do a full fluid flush on the tranny, but some people on here say to not do it after a certain amount of time, or that opening it up can cause to premature failure. 
Wes, I know you said swap it out... how many miles do you have now? And when you changed it for the first time... how much better was it? 
Also guys, how hard is that Tranny cooler to install? What kind of price are you looking at finished? And how much does it hypothetically help? 


_Modified by idwurks at 12:08 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_First off, what does everyone think of the wheels??
I've been meaning to ask... If you have a hard shift from one gear to another, which gears does it occur between??
I have a hard shift from 3 to 4, almost all the time.... BAM.... its like an F1 gearbox haha (not really funny or comfy tho).
Has anyone ridden themselves of this? I hear so many different things right and left... I want to do a full fluid flush on the tranny, but some people on here say to not do it after a certain amount of time, or that opening it up can cause to premature failure. 
Wes, I know you said swap it out... how many miles do you have now? And when you changed it for the first time... how much better was it? 
Also guys, how hard is that Tranny cooler to install? What kind of price are you looking at finished? And how much does it hypothetically help? 


Well first, I think the B7 RS4 rims would look sweet on the car. I think it would be better if you got the "hyper silver" finish instead of bright silver finish.
I had that hard shift only about 2-3 times on my car since I bought it new. But they were all my fault where I mistakenly shifted into neutral --> reviing --> back to "D" and BAM.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

F-1 gearbox








that made me laugh cause I know what you mean.
I personally haven't had a jolting shift in a long time, but when I did, 3-4 was when it happened.
Recently, I've been concentrating on maintenance, for the up keep on the car.
As far as tranny fluid change, I did mine around 35-40k miles. I just bought this-->http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1932 & this-->http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=5385. Gonna have it done again within the next 5k miles. I'm at 68k miles as of today, car turns 5yrs old in two weeks. It's never too late to give your car service, I say do it.
I'll let the dealership do the change, cost about $250.
I also have this-->http://www.dieselgeek.com/Detail.bok?no=278 waiting til 71k to do it. Dieselgeeks kit *is the best*.
Also, I replaced this-->http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...D=765 & this -->http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2342, now getting 50 more miles to a tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oil cooler I haven't thought about, but have read up on them. For our tiptronic cars it could be helpful, but not necessary.
RS4 wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I have a hard shift from 3 to 4, almost all the time.... BAM.... its like an F1 gearbox haha (not really funny or comfy tho).
Has anyone ridden themselves of this? I hear so many different things right and left... I want to do a full fluid flush on the tranny, but some people on here say to not do it after a certain amount of time, or that opening it up can cause to premature failure. 


Not 100% about you tip guys, but with the 4spd auto I know recoding the tcm usually helps with any jolting in the tranny. Haven't gotten around to doing it to mine yet, but I've known a few who it cleared right up. Then again I haven't driven the car in so long I can't remember if mine jolts or not.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GTIturbo6400)*

Wheels look minty mint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I haven't felt any funny shifts yet...


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I like the wheels, but I also really like your current wheelsl
I don't really have any funny shifts either. Does it do it in tiptronic mode as well?
Here are some updated shots of my car, with the new lights,


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Has anyone tried the Lucas Oil ATF?
Lucas also has an ATF additive that is supposed to rejuvinate worn parts and eliminate harder shifts..... anyone??


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hey Ian
What's the mileage on your car right now?
I'm at 47K right now and was wondering if an ATF change would be neccessary or beneficial.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Has anyone tried the Lucas Oil ATF?
Lucas also has an ATF additive that is supposed to rejuvinate worn parts and eliminate harder shifts..... anyone??

I never have used it with the VW transmissions but it worked wonders on a 3spd hydromatic w/ 170k miles on it which started to slip (actually burnt it's fluid) That car drives like the day it was built now.
It somewhat thickens the transmission fluid which can compensate for failing solenoids.. (allows the transmission to build up fluid pressure easier)


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Those lights look great, are those custom?

_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4addict* »_I like the wheels, but I also really like your current wheelsl
I don't really have any funny shifts either. Does it do it in tiptronic mode as well?
Here are some updated shots of my car, with the new lights,


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Hey Ian
What's the mileage on your car right now?
I'm at 47K right now and was wondering if an ATF change would be neccessary or beneficial.

Almost exactly 47k too! I just want to know what I can do to help my tranny last longer, and get rid of some of the strange qwerks which it already has. 
That additive says it is guaranteed to not void warranties. How hard would it be to put a bottle of that additive in? Would I have to dump the fluid and add NEW fluid WITH that (Like most other lucas products). ???? Or could I simply add it on top of whats in there.???


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Sorry to hear you are having F1 gearbox problems which I don't have at all but I too am really interested in having my tranny last longer







My car runs really smoothe and tight these days all rev ranges after I put a new AIT sensor shortly after plugs, coils, maf change. AND the auto tip tranny adaptation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you try doing a tranny adaptation on your car and see if it helps? you can do it easily with VAGCOM


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Do i need the full version for that? i just have the freeware version...


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Do i need the full version for that? i just have the freeware version...

hmm... not sure about that since mine is full version.
You could still give it a try though, it's really easy.
There are 2 options (only one of the below will work though depending on your tranny) Mine worked only with the second method!

1st:
First, make sure there are no fault codes in the Auto Trans. Then, with the key in the on position, and engine OFF. Do not touch the accelerator pedal.
[Select]
[02 - Auto Trans]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Set Group to "000"
[Go!]
Press accelerator pedal all the way to the floor and count out loud 3 seconds.
[Done, Go Back]
Release the accelerator pedal.
------------------------------------------------

2nd:
First, make sure there are no fault codes in the Auto Trans. Then, with the key in the on position, and engine OFF. Do not touch the accelerator pedal.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Set Group to "063"
[Go!]
Press accelerator pedal all the way to the floor and count out loud 3 seconds.
[Done, Go Back]
Release the accelerator pedal.
Make sure there are no codes stored, i had one that coincidentally popped up (Damn P0420 code) just before i was ready to do this adaptation and neither of the method mentioned above worked.

For me, i didn't notice too much difference at first but from my next tank of gas, i noticed a lot smoother shifts and higher shift points than before.
I did the TBA right after this as well but i don't think you need to.
I'd say just try it out, it can't hurt


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Have you recoded the tranny with that 00011 and 00012 thing? I was curious if that actually worked. I just get paranoid the hard shifts occasionally are due to something being wrong.


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

it didn't work back when i had my tiptronic...


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (dubnoob)*

more info on this tiptronic adaption please


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_more info on this tiptronic adaption please

I didn't notice it before but the adaptation is actually posted on Auto tranny forum FAQ/DIY on top








Here's the link to the original thread from FAQ, Ross-tech website walkthrough URL also included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ian: I don't think doing that 5 digit recoding on our "Tiptronic" transmissions work but rather work only for older trannys with no tip mode. But to be honest, I haven't even tried it on my car.
You can always contact Ross-tech and ask if there are any similar recoding methods available for our tiptronic transmissions.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

has anybody done this yet? Ian? Wes?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_has anybody done this yet? Ian? Wes?

johnny #5 needs more input first...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

pics of my pos should be up this weekend...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_pics of my pos should be up this weekend...









Ok newb








I havent tried the adaptation yet.... well... I guess I did a week or two back. The car ran smoother, but I also did a TBA and checked for all codes.... You know I honestly dont know anything that makes the car shift better. I think its just a mental thing.
The worst part is, I dont need DSG quick changes... all I want... is for every gearchange to be smooth.... Thats it. Is that too much to ask!?!?



_Modified by idwurks at 4:47 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Ok newb










Sorry I'm a little excited


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Sorry I'm a little excited









There there now. Turn that frown upside down. 
BTW I may go to the dealer about my hard shift. Just spent some time on the phone with them and I will probably be goin in yo!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I thought it was a placebo effect until a week later I noticed higher/better shift points. Guess it got adapted to my "slightly more aggressive" style driving instead of granny cruising style.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Just did the adaptation tonight! 
O.m.g. Soooo much smoother. And tonight there was no hard shift. I tried to replicate it and hate luck only ONCE to get it to shift firmly, but it was comfortable. If it stays like this for a while, I HIGHLY recommend this. 
TBA and Tranny adaptation I would say once every 2 months honestly... WHY NOT!? It's free and it works wonders.








I did notice right out of the garage it shifted quickly at about 2500 hehehe but after a little while, it began to shift later, and some shifts I cannot even feel!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Glad to hear you felt a noticeable difference as well. Give it a week or so, you will feel your shift points settling at some point depending on your driving style.
I do the TBA and Tranny Adaptation process regularly, not like every day or week but probably at about every oil change or so.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Just did the TBA and Tranny adaptation!


what exactly did you do?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
what exactly did you do?

Engine, Basic Settings group 063 (Tranny adaptation) and Engine, Measuring block group 060 (TBA) via VAGCOM.
If you really want noticeable smoothness, I suggest cleaning or putting in a new AIT (Air Intake Temp sensor) unit located on passenger side end of the intake manifold secured with one hex allen bolt. I REALLY suggest you do this if you haven't done so in the past. Difference was night and day before/after. I went from a 220/260 miles to a tank city/highway driving to 280/320 city/highway to full tank in addition to SMOOTH idling.
To include all the things I've done to my car recently that counts to better driving car;
Spark Plugs (just stock NGK plugs)
New MAF
No more CAI, just direct filter with heatshield
New Ignition coils
Fresh engine oil
New AIT sensor
TBA and Tranny adapation via VAGCOM
But most noticeable gains (smoothness, better gas mileage-wise) came from AIT sensor and Tranny adaptation.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AIT (Air Intake Temp sensor) part #?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AIT (Air Intake Temp sensor) part #?

Bosch Air Temperature Sensor
058 905 379
It's easy to replace too, you just need a hex key and about a minute or two of your time. I replaced mine because; it's pretty cheap, mine was way too oily and dirty, dried oil was a little too hard to clean to new condition. Now I can do a regular cleaning up every season with alcohol and Qtip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got mine through ECS Tuning for $24.95
Their part number is ES#2447
Below is the link (it's the 5th item from the bottom of the page)
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ntake


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Im sellin the votex


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Im sellin the votex









How come, you were sooo down to doing it what happened???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Cut the bumper slots a bit, cut a few new ones.... ultimately, the dimensions of the two were not compatable without just using screws as every tab. I didnt want to do that. I dont believe in making things work at the cost of usability and function. 
It sucked too. We got all the way through the bumper basically. And in the end, the tabs would LOCK into place. I was just tired of dealing with it. 
All in all, its fine. I will make my money back, and in the meantime... I just bought something new to play with that you will ALLLLL be envious of
















Suede? Check.
Brushed aluminum? Check.
RS6 tiptronic shift knob? Check


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Wes, that's the correct part, it looks just like that








Ian, that's the oem rs6 tip knob??? I drove my friend's modified RS6 many times but never noticed that. Is it euro spec or something? looks sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Im not sure, could be optional equipment. I just know I have seen it before on RS6.com. Let me search for more pics. 

















Now I probably need a suede wheel too! Anyone have a spare multifunction 4 spoke???










_Modified by idwurks at 10:42 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I need to learn how to put aftermarket shifters on my tiptronic, is it easy to do? All I know so far is that mine has a pull mechanism instead of push for older tranny models w/o tip mode. Can you give me some links I could look at to tackle this? I wanna put some spherical shifter in and pull it up to shift, sounds cool to me


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

For that mod, you can just go to http://www.supremepowerparts.com - its called the SPP tip mod. 
For my shifters, I just use OEM Audi Tiptronic shifters, and they are a 100% direct fit. I just have to make sure I get the lower shaft/coupler with them. 
You can use almost any newer A4, A2, TT, A6, A8 shiftknob as long as it's tip. 
Here's a direct link to it.



_Modified by idwurks at 11:28 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks for the info







I knew this but forgot the name SPP tip mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I just need to look for some nice looking shifter that doesn't look too aftermarket


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

If anyone wants my current knob, Id be happy to let it go when I get the new one. I was thinking something like $25. Its a $100 audi leatherette A4 knob. It needs a lower shaft/coupler to mate perfectly... but you know... for $25 there are so many things you could do to it. Wrap in suede, wrap in leather, paint... whatever.... 








You can find pics all over the place im sure.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks for the offer but I already ordered the SPP tipmod and a momo spherical lether/brushed aluminium shifter right after you gave me that link. Thanks for making me spend some more $$$







If it ends up looking goofy, i will just slap on some leather boot or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and about that suede stuff on rs6 components, i think it's either custom or eurospec for RS6 Plus or something. My friend never got an option for that here stateside. That makes it even more rare!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by yoonskim at 1:39 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Mod of the Day.*

$9.74 @ Audi Dealership. Flimsy plastic... but its cool























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3199362


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*

Car looks fantastic Heather!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

ty


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Car looks fantastic Heather!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed







Lookin hot sisssa!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

Sorry for the random question but does anybody use fuel system cleaner? I just bought a bottle of Chevron Techron Concentrate plus. Curious to see if anybody used this or similar. I've never used one but would like to try if it wouldn't do any harm. Advices would be appreciated


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

Since everyone else is throwing up pics I thought I'd join in. Pic as of friday.
*WARNING!!: Car is ugly and in pieces.*


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (GTIturbo6400)*

*What is chip is everyone running???*


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_ *What is chip is everyone running???* 

APR 93


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (monster20v)*

APR Stock/93 programs for me too







with N75*J* valve.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (monster20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monster20v* »_
APR 93

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

That's what I was leaning towards, just wanted to see what my fellow tip drivers had...


----------



## dubnoob (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*

i no longer have a chicktronic.
thank god.








best of luck to all of yas


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (dubnoob)*

Revo - currently tuned for 91


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

GIAC X+


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (VEEDUB T)*

thanks for all your quick responses


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_thanks for all your quick responses

Anything for you


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*

APR stock/91 on a tippy and love it


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Anything for you









ohhh snap...i'll keep that in mind


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (bellaheather)*


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

Woohoo... just got back from lowering the car all around... AGAIN...
rears spun almost all the way down (3-4 threads left), fronts to match.
About 23.9" ground to fender clearance all around








Now I need an alignment bad, will be using shims to do the rears next week + Silicone TIP to be put on


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

Nice! congrats!
When I did the auto tranny adaptation, the car was running sooo smooth the first couple days. Now it seems like I am noticing much LOWER shift points than before and it is very slow to downshift when I am on it. 
Do I just have to wait it out? The car also seems to surge more in Drive now. Im scurrrred


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

This happens if you are 'taking it easy' while driving around town. It adapts to your driving style. When you had the tba done, it clears out all memory of driving habits, so you have a clean slate.
From my owners manual:
"The transmission is _self adapting_ and will automatically select the most appropriate shift program suited to the driving conditions & driving style. The transmission will select one of the economy programs when you drive at a steady speed or at gradually changing speeds without heavy acceleration. This gives best fuel efficiency, with early upshifts and delayed downshifts.
The transmission will automatically select the sporty shift programs when you drive at higher speeds or with heavy acceleration and frequently changing speeds. Upshifts are then delayed to make full use of engine power, and downshifting takes place at higher engine speeds than in the economy programs. The driver can also make the transmission switch to a sporty program by pressing down the gas pedal quickly. The slection of the most suitable shift program is a continuous automatic process."


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (spkn^GRMN)*

Hmmmmm. I am thinking maybe I need to reset it again.... then go out and mash the crap out of it.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Hmmmmm. I am thinking maybe I need to reset it again.... then go out and mash the crap out of it. 

Yes I should have said that, our cars DO come with a adaptive tranny which adapts to your driving style. They will smooth out when you reset it but you would need to drive slightly faster for a few days for the car to adapt to your "aggressive" driving style in order to raise the shift points.
Do it again


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

Will do! It used to hold till 3500 just normal driving







So... i will do it again this weekend. Do you know how many hours or miles of driving it takes for it to roughly choose one profile over another?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

I have no idea exactly how long or how many miles is neccessary but it took me about a week and i did about 20 miles per day driving so I would assume 150 miles give or take might be a good educated guess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
another good guess might be as long as all the readiness inspection passes via vagcom. my advice would be not to drive it like a total maniac otherwise your car will dump gas and get you less than 250 miles to the tank like i did before


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

Quick shot before church meeting just a few hours ago








And the slower car on the right


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

In the meantime, I decided to do some spring cleaning. Do you think I went over the top?
- Cleaned wheels
- Waxed wheels
- cleaned brakes
- cleaned all wheel well area + suspension + fender liner
- touched up several dings with paint
- wetsanded a few little scratches
- Medium cutting compound on the hood to remove some small chips that were irritating me
- Polished hood / waxed hood
- polished headlights with PlastiX or whatever it is
- installed Cupra R splitter
Man my hands hurt


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*









Better shot of the splitter.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

wow looks incredibly clean, specially that strut, wheel well area







must have spent a LONG time doing all that, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you do the wetsanding yourself??? I need to have pros do it on my car soon too... damn black car with swirl marks all over


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_wow looks incredibly clean, specially that strut, wheel well area







must have spent a LONG time doing all that, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you do the wetsanding yourself??? I need to have pros do it on my car soon too... damn black car with swirl marks all over









I did but I have not mastered getting the sanding marks out. I just did it on the rub strip on the driverside. ABout a 5" long section. I need to repolish it soon... kinda forgot to do that today. You know... I see a LOT of people wetsanding, and i dont know how they do it so well. I needed to practice, thats why I did it. 
I still think about getting a professional to totally compound, buff, polish, and wax my car. I need paint help







Poor vw soft paint.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

agreed, most say that factory clearcoat is too thin to do a real wetsanding job that it might thin out the clear and possibly damage it if not done right. I'm a little too scared to do that myself.








oh and i do actually like the cupra lip on there, it does add some aggressiveness to the front end imho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*

Thank you. I like it too. THe pictures dont really do it justice, as the shadows n stuff play tricks on the eyes. Ill get some better pics.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

My garage has saved the paint on mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
car turned 5yrs old three days ago


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (spkn^GRMN)*

Congrats on 5years! I have a garage too, but i am still learning paint maintainance. Trying to make it look brand new is hard. 
Man I am so over the mk4 forum...







Bunch of foo's that are not open to anything new










_Modified by idwurks at 11:13 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

Ian your car is the SHINE!!! Good job man, I have to do the BiG detail soon too







Dude don't bother wet sanding, our clear is thin as F#$%. I was thinking of repainting my whole front end bumper fenders and hood because of the damn easy stone chips I've gotten in the past few years







I talked to a painter that has done my skirts and few other pieces and he says that he has a clear (no idea the name) but it is $$ and saves you from the easy possible chips and is very durable for wet sanding and such... I may just do it next winter.
Hey Wes you can't leave her in the garage forever you know


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (VEEDUB T)*

If you could get the name of that clear, or maybe what he is mixing, that would be great! I have been considering having things repainted too but I am not happy with my current aftermarket paint stuff, and I dont want it to chip all over again worse. 
Just keep us updated


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

Car went into a tranny related problem







Please help...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3209992


_Modified by yoonskim at 9:27 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Car went into a tranny related problem







Please help...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3209992

_Modified by yoonskim at 9:27 PM 4-29-2007_

Could be your mass airflow sensor is bad. Thats were the torque signal comes from.
or it could be a pvc hose is loose or broke.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (spkn^GRMN)*

good info but could that possibly cause the gears to slam? i hope i didn't crack my tranny case open or something, that noise when turning right is scarry... 
my MAF sensor is almost new though (2000 miles tops), it sux


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (yoonskim)*








Sorry buddy. I have no idea. Im a newb







There should be a tiptronic recall... and VW should replace them all with DSG


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

VAGCOM Powa!!
Problem seems fixed temporarily for now. Good thing it's not the tranny. Looks like I should be cleaning my MAF and/or change my PCV valve. Cleared the codes and passed all readiness monitor, drives like it should again and no codes popping up. The rubbing was actually coming from my damn driverside fender liner. It rubbed so bad, it's torn into pieces, i will just take the damn thing out tomorrow. A neighbor just got scared of me lying under the car with a flashlight dark at rainy night








Another picture from today on my cruise to a nearby state park in upstate NY. Mk4 content on reflection, wheels tuckin'. Sorry for the look on my friends' faces, they're just being silly







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by yoonskim at 2:27 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Well thats good news


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I did a TBA, and Tranny adaptation again. Also cleaned off the throttle body a little bit. 
Then I went and got chipotle, and drove the car pretty hard. It is holding shifts better (on the ride home) but it still is hesitant to do what it wants to do. It almost seems like... the tranny resets to stock, and needs time to adapt to Revo. Does that make sense? Probable?
I also went back to a paper Mahle filter from an ITG one and cleaned the maf. The filter was verrrrrry sticky and oily. I have also been thinking of getting a new greentop coolant sensor. 
DID YOU GUYS KNOW - THey are $30 NOW!!! Jeeeezus chrimany. 
Hopefully this will all get figured out. I have been getting HORRRRRIBLE mileage and I drive like a grandma. Around 240 miles to the tank. 20 MPG average. 
With my horrible mileage, a door lock module broken, and new scratches from my idiotic cheap microfibers







I am nottttt happy atm.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

240 per tank is low as well but I had 220 per tank almost all the time (220 and light comes up) for about a year without knowing the culprit.
Why not try the things I mentioned to Wes couple pages back?
VW Part# 058 905 379
Bosch Air Temperature Sensor
(About $25 new from ECST, their part# ES#2447)
Before doing anything, check for visual imperfections by taking it off. It's at the passenger end of the intake manifold, only one connector and one hex bolt holding it. I bet it's fouled with oil and other gunk. If you can clean it, you can but if not, it's still a cheap fix/update.
My car gets the normal 290-300 miles per tank now. (with MY normal driving, not granny stylez)


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Oh and about the tranny being hesitant, wouldn't that be gears holding for a longer time without shifting to the next gear? Have you driven any VAG cars on "S" mode? Maybe I'm not really understanding what you mean by "hesitant to do what it wants to do"


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Well it used to be very sensative to throttle changes in D. I would give it maybe 15-20% more throttle and it would downshift very quickly. It was also very willing to go quickly off the line (very spicey throttle response). 
Last night I actually set the revo back to stock, and so far most of the issues I had (weird almost limp mode start up in the morning and surging) have gone away. I am going to leave it off for a while and let the tranny readapt. Then maybe turn the boost up about halfway to what it was. I really enjoy how smooth it is now, but it would be nice to have a bit more aggressive throttle responce and better pull on the highway. I am thinking I will turn the boost up just a bit, and then maybe get a TIP to produce the rest of the power I WAS getting with the higher boost. Make sense?
That way I am running less boost, but the power is still there to pass. 
I will check that connector and clean it with some maf cleaner and see what happens.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I cleaned the sensor and inspected it. There was a little red liquid type drip on the filiment. Im not sure if that is an adhesive, but it did not come off, so I assume that it is adhesive or something. What did yours look like when you took it out? 
I really want to get a new greentop as well... but actually.. wiht all this stuff ive been doing... the car feels 100% better. Almost new now







Just slow hehehe










_Modified by idwurks at 3:22 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

What N75 valve are you using right now? I've had H for a while until recently it started giving me overboost (limp mode) problems so I switched to a J valve and it's a lot smoother with just one or two psi of boost loss.
My AIT sensor was fully covered in what seems to be dried oil (or adhesive as you mentioned which is reddish brown) so I changed it to a new one pictured.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Im running my factory N75 valve. And about the oil... that sucks... So you replaced it and went from 240 to 300? 
Is there a way to tell if your greentop is not 100%? The only surge I ever had (stock) was in 3rd at around 3k, the rpms would dip a bit, then catch back up. Have you guys ever had that?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

n75*j* all the way, holds boost without overboost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I drive in tip mode 99% of the time.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Wes is right, and I too drive in tip mode 99% of the time








I didn't really have serious surging issues but when I went back to stock n75 from H valve (ECS Race valve), I had some surging issues specially on 4th gear but I only had that valve in for 3 days while J valve was coming my way







I don't have any surging issues anymore.
I don't know how to check if the coolant temperature sensor is working as it should but I replaced mine when i had some cold start issues (more than 2 tries during cold winter).
Oh and yes, the new AIT sensor gave me the most gains in gas mileage. New MAF, Spark plugs, Coilpacks only gave me 20-30 miles per tank gain but AIT was the most recent swap for me and it gave me some noticeable gains in idle smoothness and gas mileage but to be honest, i have no idea how the AIT sensor did so much.


_Modified by yoonskim at 1:52 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Well its all good. Information is still information and I am glad you noticed that. 
I saw gas today for *$3.78* p/gallon for 91. I need to do SOMETHING to help the pain in my wallet go away








I will get a new AIT sensor soon and I will try the J valve. Do you guys think its best to buy one from ECS too? They dont have too many different types do they? 
Wes, I trust your research because you basically have an identical car to mine, so what worked for you will PROBABLY work for me 








Thanks guys - always great info between you two and Mikes72.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I got my AIT sensor through ECS but the N75 they have is the race H valve which ran fine for 1.5 year before causing overboost problems. They spike REALLY high. You could buy both H and J and keep one spare which is always good but if money is an issue I would go with the J valve, i learned through experience that high PSI doesn't neccessarily mean best.
But hot damn 3.78 for 91oct is CRAZY!! I thought 3.29 per gallon for 93oct here in NY was crazy lol







hey but you gotta admit, gas prices in US is LOW compared to 2 countries I lived in before (Holland and Korea) both about $6~7/gallon. Research shows Holland on 3rd country with highest price, 4th for Korea... US??? somewhere in the mid 40s lol 
my friends back home really give me the serious




























whenever i whine about gas price here but yeah at low 200s miles per tank really hurts the wallet


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

damn, and I thought $3.10 for 93oct was high here


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I talk with my friend Jan about the gas prices all the time since he is from Germany. I don't think its the best comparison because other countries actually make cars that get GOOD gas mileage







This whole 20-30 mpg for US cars is utter crap. We were making cars that got 50 mpg in 1990. Why they didnt stick with them, I have no idea. 
I will try to get a new temp sensor soon - the J valve will probably have to wait a bit


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_ the J valve will probably have to wait a bit









hey guys, even though i believe my little hesitation (apr stage1) in chip mode is coming from my exhaust, i still always wanted to try the H valve... dunno if thats gonna happen anytime soon. it would be one thing to check if the exhaust is not the problem. 
yea gas prices are gettin really high. i hope we wont have to pay as much as back home. In frankfurt i used to pay 60 euros for a tank. my dad pays 90 over there. thats like 120 dollars. for a tank!!!! GONE!!!








Jan


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Jan - I believe they stated above, you should try the J valve. Apparently APR reccomends it. The H valve is the ECS Race valve which (by all records) will probably cause limp mode and overboosting. I have read that EVERYWHERE. If you want, we can go splits on one, and then if it works, we can just go splits on another one and we will both have one








Ill see you tonight tho







Chipotle mebbbe??







I might also get my exhaust tip on tonight.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hey Guys, Pete here.
Started poking around in here cause I'm working on mods in the interior and I'm about to do the shift boot swap.
I have already swapped in some sport seats from a GTI, GLI center console, and door handles. I'm also currently working on getting the rest of the brushed aluminum GLI trim.
Engine mods include:
REVO
Forge DV
K&N drop in
Megan Racing DP w/Remus Muffler
VF dog bone
and keeping an eye on the vitals with a Dual Column Pod w/ VDO oil pressure & boost.
Suspension:
H&R Cup Kit
H&R Front Sway
Energy Suspension Bushings
Sounds:
Kewood HU w/ Sirius
Exterior:
Ecodes
euro rub strip
color matched valences front & rear
Wheels Pictured are 17x7 Antera 321 wrapped in Falken ZE-512s
5mm H&r spacers in front...20mm in the rear
Pics of the POS:
(sorry they are crappy and random sizes as I have lousy photo skills)
















RSB... Ooo rahh


















_Modified by PJA021.8t at 10:05 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Hi Pete








Lookin good








As I said guys, here ya go.... 4.5" wide and 3.5" tall.... almost looks factory


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_










:gets a little excited:


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian that exhaust tip is the *deal*!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Guys, do an archive search in the mk4 forums for "ecs race valve". About 2-3 yrs ago when they came out, everyone bought it, but learned that the "H valve" would overboost and throw you in limp mode.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_:gets a little excited:
















Simmah down nah, simmah down.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Simmah down nah, simmah down.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

any tips to shave my emblems??


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Ian, if you lived anywhere near me I could have just let you try out my different valves for free until you buy one but it's quite the drive huh?








i will probably be moving to CA late this year if I can't get a job here in NYC.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_here in NYC. 

Going to the dubnutz bbq this weekend??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Ian, if you lived anywhere near me I could have just let you try out my different valves for free until you buy one but it's quite the drive huh?








i will probably be moving to CA late this year if I can't get a job here in NYC. 

Drive? Pshhh... Ill be over there in a few







Yeah, it would be nice to test them all out, but its alright. I have a new found goal to make the car run better than new - so my little mods should be finishing up soon here, then it will be time to try to get this thing at its best... I am ok expirimenting a little. 
If you move out to CA, lmk







Where in CA? 
And Heather, for the debadging, use a hairdryer, and hold it on the letters for a few minutes. They should peel right off. Then youll need to probably clay bar that area and polish it with scratchX or something







If they dont peel right off, use dental floss and work it back n forth... you know the motion


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Then youll need to probably clay bar that area and polish it with scratchX or something







If they dont peel right off, use dental floss and work it back n forth... you know the motion









I did mine that way, it worked perfect, didnt even have ghost badges. just polished the area up a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ian we can try the j valve, split the cost down the middle. id be fine with that. if tomorrow the exhaust shop doesnt solve the issue, id be going to gmg after i get the car back from wetworks. and i hope i can get those bumpers from rich soon. would be sweet if that would be done for socal euro.








BTW i cant wait to see ur car with that exhaust tip. in the pic it already looks siiick.


_Modified by SeGerman at 6:58 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Going to the dubnutz bbq this weekend??

Sorry I meant here in NY state but I'm a little away from NYC at the moment plus gotta add some new stuff to the car this weekend








As for debadging, some thief did it for me and left a nice little scratch on my hatch


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
some thief did it for me and left a nice little scratch on my hatch









wow that sucks man, never heard of that before. thats nuts. someone must have been pretty desperate.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
wow that sucks man, never heard of that before. thats nuts. someone must have been pretty desperate.









Well I had "GTI" (w/ red I), "20V" (w/red V), and small "turbo" badge under it stolen. it was messy and busy anyway but the scratch really killed it







I think they used a razor blade or something similar!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Well I had "GTI" (w/ red I), "20V" (w/red V), and small "turbo" badge under it stolen. it was messy and busy anyway but the scratch really killed it







I think they used a razor blade or something similar!









Is that going to get covered by insurance?


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Is that going to get covered by insurance? 

hey thats actually a good question!
It should be. My key-scratch along the side would have been. But wetworks made me a good deal, so ill keep that for another time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jan


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Well it should be covered by insurance i assume as well but I'm going to be smoothing my hatch soon so no big deal, i could live with a small scratch on the hatch as long as it doesn't hurt performance








Got bunch of stuff in today;
G2 Brake Caliper Paint (Red)
Spare Revision R coil packs x4
OEM Post cat O2 sensor
SPP Tip mod
Momo spherical leather/brushed aluminium shifter
Forge PCV 19mm to 25mm adapter for my TIP
Some work to do over the weekend


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I went into a little trouble today installing the SPP tip mod, well actually from removing the stock one.
I managed to snap the plastic part (condom color) pictured below:








(Picture is not mine)
The thin part snapped off and only one side is hanging in there. I could still install the tip mod and i am able to shift back and forth but I don't think it will hold for long. I should change it but would like to know what's involved. Wes, can you help me with what part i need and maybe a link to a DIY or something? Looks like i need to remove the shift gate and stuff








There's a little bit of vertical play in the shifter for now but everything works as it should. (I forgot to hold the shifter knob button out when i pulled my stock one off that's why that plastic part got cut








But all in all, it just took me about 10 minutes to do everything, easy install at least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I hate to be a burden, but as far as I know, that requires the replacement of the whole tip box




























Or so ive been told. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3225665 
FS: ITG Filter, Cluster Rings, and Exhaust tips. 
You can all have $5 off










_Modified by idwurks at 2:30 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

uh oh... not good then $hit








i'm looking at my ETKA but have no idea where to look


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

















at least everything works as it should








gotta feel lucky that i only snapped one of the thin part
camera phone pix ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Do you have the piece that broke off? If so, use some strong epoxy and put it back together.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

na i don't see it anywhere but I will put some rubber inside the recess and use epoxy to glue everything together. If it holds now, it should hold even better later so I guess i'm pretty good to go








Thanks for scaring me out with the whole tip box advice Ian







J/K


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Hehheeh Im sorry buddy. I dont mean to scare you. I just know that there is little to no chance of opening up that box, and getting that little piece out. I have read several threads where people break it off, probably because they dont pull OUT the button on their stock knob... huh huh


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

well





















to lesson learnt the hard way








"4" wheel alignment first thing tomorrow for me. Me and my tech will be using shims for the rears if the specs are way off. I always say to myself that i gotta stop spending too much time and money on my car but never succeed in doing so.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Sweet pics everyone!! 
I haven't checked the site for a couple days








I wanna thank WES for giving me the info on the Delta 6 and install codes (it rocks)








Dejavu, I was messin around with my N75 last weekend because of my surging got worse so I cracked the lock tite (or what ever it is) stopping the little flat head screw in the center of the N75 and gave it a little turn and the surging went away but so did my peak boost, so I decided to go to my dealer and order a N75 "J" valve and damn my car is soooooo much better now!!!!


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_...and damn my car is soooooo much better now!!!! 

hey Ian, we should really get that n75 j valve soon, i wanna try that out. maybe it works.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Not MAYBE, IT DOES WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

It will most likely or definitely work... at least better than any stock mk4 n75 valves specially on chipped cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why don't you guys look in the classifieds, I got mine new through autotech with 2day air shipping since i hate waiting for parts but look in the classifieds, you can save quite a significant amount of money that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Alignment done, took a lot of time trying to get my car on the hunter rack without scratches due to car being so low. A lot of camber and toe adjustment on the front was done.
On the rears, I've had a problem of my rear pass. side wheels sticking out a lot more than the driver rear side (the whole rear beam was twitched to the passenger side) so we had to pull the whole chassis to the driver side to even everything up. But the specs on the rears were not bad at all so no shims were needed.
Car handles great now with straightened steering wheel and what not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Not MAYBE, IT DOES WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Im realllly hoping it will. cuz ive got the slightest surging in chip mode. stock im fine. i just hope its that.







If u say so, ill believe u. hehe


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
Im realllly hoping it will. cuz ive got the slightest surging in chip mode. stock im fine. i just hope its that.







If u say so, ill believe u. hehe

I love how you post at my house... under your name







Cute.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I went into a little trouble today installing the SPP tip mod, ............ (I forgot to hold the shifter knob button out when i pulled my stock one off that's why that plastic part got cut










wow...pretty ironic...I decided to do the mod last night while cleaning out ther interior...and the whole top piece snapped off














.........I'm so pissed that it broke








I'm hoping I can just replace the peice thats inside the shaft. I am using a screwdriver to lift the lockout mechanism. 
anyone have any advise on if just replacing that part possible??? And why does this effect the triptronic mode?
I need to go out and finish cleaning because I am meeting a a group from my club and we are going to Yarrowsport's Primer show today.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_anyone have any advise on if just replacing that part possible??? And why does this effect the triptronic mode?

Ouch that sux, after looking through my ETKA, it does look like the whole tiptronic box has to be replaced since there's no part number for that little piece.
But what do you mean by effect the tiptronic mode?


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

when I put the shifter into Tip mode it does not work??


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

hmm... strange, mine works fine though


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_when I put the shifter into Tip mode it does not work?? 

Sounds broken?







It's obviously not software or anything.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

but your tranny shifts into P R N D 4 3 2 correct?
maybe you pulled the whole rod a bit too much just enough to have bad contacts for the tip mechanism but not for the shift mechanism?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

just noticed i have 1000 miles left before warranty is up, i should check and see if my dealer will replace the unit under warranty since there are no visible signs of "modification" on that little thing. let's hope i get lucky


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_just noticed i have 1000 miles left before warranty is up, i should check and see if my dealer will replace the unit under warranty since there are no visible signs of "modification" on that little thing. let's hope i get lucky









put your oem shift knob back on before you go


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
put your oem shift knob back on before you go









I was actually thinking of just telling them the whole shifter came off? what do you think i should say?
cuz even if i put the stock one back on, it won't shift, only by using the tip mod adapter, it will








i assume the best would be to take it in to the dealer with no shifter and cut up shifter pull mechanism.


_Modified by yoonskim at 2:00 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_but your tranny shifts into P R N D 4 3 2 correct? 

Yup those work fine...just have to use a screwdriver or my finger to lift the lock out and move the shifter...but still no tip mode?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Do you have a VAGCOM or a friend that has one? You should scan your Auto tranny block to see if it has any codes. I'm no guru on the tip tranny but don't see how a broken plastic on top could affect the tip to malfunction.
Does the cluster display show 1 2 3 4 5 if you switch to tip from "D" while you are driving?
if you have warranty remaining, maybe you could see the dealer as well. I guess i'm really lucky this happened to me this week. To date, i'm exactly 990 miles/1 month away from factory warranty due. But then again, i'm just hoping and assuming the dealer will replace this free for me.


_Modified by yoonskim at 1:59 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Does the cluster display show 1 2 3 4 5 if you switch to tip from "D" while you are driving?

No, it will not switch from the "D" to the gear numbers when I put the shifter into Tip mode...I do have a friend in our club that is the VAG COM guru so I will have him take a look at the blocks for any codes and have him do the adaptation as well. 
I am well out of Warranty so I'm probably going to get a auto shifter assembly from a salvage dealer and replace that plastic rod(that I broke) that works the lock out and hopefully that will fix that problem.
Question: How does the shift knob you use work the lock out?


_Modified by PJA021.8t at 3:23 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_No, it will not switch from the "D" to the gear numbers when I put the shifter into Tip mode...I do have a friend in our club that is the VAG COM guru so I will have him take a look at the blocks for any codes and have him do the adaptation as well. 
I am well out of Warranty so I'm probably going to get a auto shifter assembly from a salvage dealer and replace that plastic rod(that I broke) that works the lock out and hopefully that will fix that problem.
Question: How does the shift knob you use work the lock out?

_Modified by PJA021.8t at 3:23 PM 5-7-2007_

He has the SPP Tip Mod which is made so that you can use any Aftermarket shiftknob, and pull UP on it to unlock the lever.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

GOOOOOOD NEWS!!!! Caps lock FTW!!!
Well, the dealer asked no questions and will replace the whole assembly free of charge under my almost-done factory warranty next tuesday, i had them order the parts so they can finish the car in a day next tuesday.
They told me that they will need to open up the whole console AND do something under the car as well... does this sound right? i dunno what there is to do under the car (they also reminded me that they will need to remove the exhaust and stuff)


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I assume that the shift linkage has to be removed in order to remove the shifter assembley they are replacing therefor it's probably located in the center area under the floor above the exhaust. Wow your lucky they're doing all that under warranty


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Why do you need to remove the exhaust? I has no basis on your shifter breaking??? You should just calmly ask them, why you need to remove it - as it is an unrelated item. Don't be mean, they are replacing your ish for free, but let them know YOU KNOW that by law you do NOT need to remove it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unless you have a ton of free time and can just do it yourself.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Well, they will be replacing the entire tranny shift mechanism which would definitely require removal of the whole center console.
They just told me briefly that they will need to remove the exhaust to get access to the assembly (I assume it needs to be bolted down from under the car as well or something). Of course, they will put everything back together after all is done. I don't have the time and would NOT like to do the install myself. seems troublesome!
Since all will be covered under warranty, i won't need to pay a penny for this job so whatever they do, as long as they don't break stuff, i'm fine. If they do mess up, oh man, i will make them give me a huge discount on a mk5 4door GTI








But then again, they told me they just did an exact same job on a jetta w/ tip a week ago so i assume they know what they are talking about this time


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Oooohhh okay. I got it: THEY are going to remove the exhaust, but put it back. I thought you meant, you need to remove it for the warranty to be valid. 
Nevermind! Plus 1 to your dealership for being cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Man my car is falling apart too. I have a nice sqweaky rattle in the right rear around the seatbelt, my tip shifter plate (plastic sheet insude the shift gate) broke a little piece off..I thought i had a new rattle in the headliner (OMG) but thank god, I just had the sunroof closed too tight and it was rubbing something. Man... VWs.... cant get enough REAL VW parts... remember that???


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

VW Sunroofs suck! Forgot to mention I also had to order a plastic strip around the sunroof rail that broke off causing nasty cracking sound whenever i slide open/close it.
And it does look like you had a BIG misunderstanding







. Hell no i'm not letting them remove anything on my car, it's mine haha. They are really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I hope my dealer is as cool as yours. I have only powertrain left, and I think i need to bring my car in finally for the hard 3 to 4 shift. Unfortunately, they said that the electronics are not covered under powertrain, only mechanicals. I find this pretty stupid, cuz if your tcu is ****ing up, how is that NOT drivetrain? But I need to talk to them a bit more to further understand whats going on. 
I am in stock mode right now, nothing aftermarket in the engine, I might as well pay the $90 (im sure they will charge me) and get it checked out. I just want the car to run RIGHT! I dont care if its fast. I just want to look cool and enjoy the ride.
Good luck on your tip handle though - you really dodged the bullet there lol.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

hehe thanks but now i'm pretty scared to death to install it again without breaking anything, maybe i should tell them not to install the shifter itself?
how exactly did you take yours out without doing any damage? i need DETAILS.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I just made sure to pull the BUTTON OUT when i yanked it off







You take a rubber band and wrap it around the shift knob but make sure it holds the button away from the knob.... You know what i mean? The point is to make sure the button is OUTSIDE the knob.


_Modified by idwurks at 8:47 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
















at least everything works as it should








gotta feel lucky that i only snapped one of the thin part
camera phone pix ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I want this!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Glad you like them, i actually LOVE how this shifter looks and feels, it's really great. It's exactly spherical, top half is wrapped in real high quality, great feeling perforated leather, the bottom portion is made of high grade aluminium. (The knob itself is solid and has some weight to it which makes it real nice)
It's a Momo brand I got through SPP together with the tip mod adapter. But it's not cheap cheap, $80. I think i will be putting either a brushed aluminium tip gate (from 04.5 and up GLIs) or slap on a leather boot for some added taste.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I just made sure to pull the BUTTON OUT when i yanked it off







You take a rubber band and wrap it around the shift knob but make sure it holds the button away from the knob.... You know what i mean? The point is to make sure the button is OUTSIDE the knob.

I need ONE more clarification, did you actually take that button totally OFF of the shifter before you yanked the shifter out? Or do you mean you made sure you held the button as far out as possible while yanking the shifter off?
Oh and you have to leave the shifter on "3" gear to take the bottom piece and the shifter out correct? I'm really paranoid, dealer won't do this again if i bring my car back in with another broken unit


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_









Hey, where did u get ur phone stand? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
Hey, where did u get ur phone stand? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's a Kuda








http://www.kudausa.com/kuda_mo....html


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
It's a Kuda









Hey sweet, thanks!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Wes, what boot is that on your car?
Do you have the link to the boot swap DIY?
I really gotta install my damn cage and side trims, all i'm missing (at home but uninstalled) is the 2 side pieces that go on the cage itself but it really kills the look


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

hey yoon, have they reparied your shifter? i'm in worse luck. my shifter broke, as i was trying to take knob off and my warranty is up. my bro in law works at local vw dealer so he got me the part at cost which came to $300 bux. that does not include labor...i am currently waiting for that part to come in...
did they have to remove your exhaust/dp? the reason i ask, is b/c i have GHL 3" DP w/adapter to stock exhaust. during installation, the adapter had to be extended a lil, but ended up cracking. So the crack had to be welded to prevent any leaking. 
I dont think the dealer would weld it back if they had to remove it. service dept. sucks at my dealership.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

My appointment for the install is scheduled for one whole day tomorrow (Tuesday) at my dealership under warranty.
I'm not 100% sure how they will tackle this problem but I will ask them what needs to be done, and how many hours labor. Don't freak out yet but they told me they will need the car for the whole day (early morning till 6PM) They just briefly told me that they need a lot of time doing this which they have recently done on another customer's jetta. But really, I don't trust that they need to do something under the car. All the information given to me briefly was not by the actual mechanics but from service department manager.
I will keep you informed. My plastic thing broke and actually looks almost exactly the same as yours since a few days ago. I really dodged the bullet here and i'm glad i did.
Oh and if they do any work on your car, taking off whatever they need to, they should put everything back as it was before.


_Modified by yoonskim at 5:43 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Wes, what boot is that on your car?
Do you have the link to the boot swap DIY?


The boot with brushed aluminum trim ring is from a '04.5 gli.
diy guide-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1150349


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

hi guys


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hi 2 u 2 Ian








Wes, thanks for the link, I can't wait to do this








If I recall right, 04.5 and up GLIs that come with tip tranny comes with a brushed aluminium shift gate right? I assume those are direct fit as well?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Hi 2 u 2 Ian








Wes, thanks for the link, I can't wait to do this








If I recall right, 04.5 and up GLIs that come with tip tranny comes with a brushed aluminium shift gate right? I assume those are direct fit as well?

Yup - I have one.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

























And what the top of the shifter looks like:


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

I have to post this info...
After all the small maintenance items replaced (Plugs, MAF, Coilpacks, AIT sensor, Coolant temp sensor, O2 sensors) I've seen a great gain in my gas mileage from a deadly 220 miles per tank to 290~300 per tank city driving.
I've used the Chevron Techron Concentrate Plus Fuel system cleaner after above. I'm on my third tank from using the Techron and i'm currently at 310 miles since last fill up and still no gas light! This was all city miles with lots of stop and go traffic with no more than 20 miles on the freeway. I think I'm getting an awesome gas mileage these days after all the treatments. I hope to see numbers in the 330~340 range. And I can't wait to drive 100% highway to see what hwy mileage comes down to







Oh and let me tell you, I didn't drive like a granny at all on this tank, just normal "fun driving" about 60% of the time.
I freakin' love this car


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

i cant say i've done all that maintenence, but i get around 320-340 per tank. I've only changed plugs (10k miles ago) and fuel filter yesterday. I wonder if i do more if i'd get better MPG.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I have to post this info...
After all the small maintenance items replaced (Plugs, MAF, Coilpacks, AIT sensor, Coolant temp sensor, O2 sensors) I've seen a great gain in my gas mileage from a deadly 220 miles per tank to 290~300 per tank city driving.
I've used the Chevron Techron Concentrate Plus Fuel system cleaner after above. I'm on my third tank from using the Techron and i'm currently at 310 miles since last fill up and still no gas light! This was all city miles with lots of stop and go traffic with no more than 20 miles on the freeway. I think I'm getting an awesome gas mileage these days after all the treatments. I hope to see numbers in the 330~340 range. And I can't wait to drive 100% highway to see what hwy mileage comes down to







Oh and let me tell you, I didn't drive like a granny at all on this tank, just normal "fun driving" about 60% of the time.
I freakin' love this car









Are you in tip mode? Ive noticed when in tip mode I get realllllly shiattty mileage. Lately Ive been leaving it in D... but I really want to go through all those sensors too


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Are you in tip mode? Ive noticed when in tip mode I get realllllly shiattty mileage. Lately Ive been leaving it in D... but I really want to go through all those sensors too









I drive mostly in tip mode, I do a lot of switching back and forth, I built a habit myself of switching back to D whenever I get to 5th gear.
Philip: Do you have any performance mods that would affect the gas mileage? I have: APR 93 chip w/ Hyperboost DV, 3" milltek turboback exhaust, turbo inlet pipe, intake, N75J and of course a heavy foot.
I should try driving my car in D and see if it will get any better/worse but I have noticed that: if I were to cruise on any gear on D but switch to Tip mode, my rev drops down about 100~200rpm, mostly on 4th and 5th gear tip mode. But this doesn't happen on RPMs over 3000 and under 2000. (Only between 2000~3000rpm) It also works vice versa, if I were to cruise on 5th gear tip mode in let's say 2500rpm and then switch back to D, the rev goes up to 2600~2700rpm.
Bad gas mileage does suck specially with over 3 dollars a gallon gas prices these days


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

i have 3inch GHL DP, 007 DV, and K&N drop in. pretty heavy foot i guess. i mostly drive in D as well. but i do drive between 60-80 hwy miles for school. now that i'm out, i'm still getting pretty good MPG. 
93 oct is around 3.07 here in austin, tx.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

I know it's been said before - but I pay $3.80 for 91 here in Socal. 
Honestly - I think this whole MPG thing is over my head. I mean for all I know - it could JUST be the air, or the gas... Who the hell knows







The best I ever got was heading from Norcal to Socal, little cruise control, and on 15s - I got 420 miles till the light. That averaged just under 34 mpg. To this date, I have never hit over 31 mpg.


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

does wheel size really make that big of a difference? i'm still on 15in avus'...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

It certainly helps a little. I think this is more an issue of how horribly watered down persay Calfornia gas is. I have no idea really. My friend with a 2.0 says he gets 20 mpg if he is lucky. 
Could just be how horrible the air and fuel is down here.


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Could just be how horrible the air and fuel is down here. 

I think many factors together play a role in this. maybe its ur fat foot on the gas all the time!







jk. ur actually one of the calmest drivers i know, so its def. not ur driving style. and if im lucky ill get 300 or 310 with one tank of gas. it blows out here. i just cant believe in germany with my 1.4l mk4 i got 600 km.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

My mom's Audi A6 with multitronic gets an awesome gas mileage but this is also back in Holland








Meh, just a few new quick pictures i just took over at a park across the street from my house. Took my rieger skirts off since i wanted to go lower, will be getting either votex or r32 sides.








Tuck








Tuck








low clearance front and back


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

hey man, looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif U want the car droped lower? or u want skirts that will go lower? I always was debating on going with oem skirts, with my rieger valances, but i never knew if it would flow right.




_Modified by SeGerman at 11:57 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

My rieger skirts sit LOW, noticeably lower than probably any skirts available out there. I only had few inches of clearance during winter even with higher ride height, i just didn't want to damage the skirts so i took it off for the time being, gonna sell it








I've seen quite a few with Rieger full r-rx bumper like mine with oem skirts and they actually do flow pretty well, maybe not as well with the rears but i'm going for a complete change asap. (R32 front, sides and maybe r32 rears but most likely either painted 4motion rears or 337/20th rears)

ohhhhh, and let me tell ya, jacking up my car with those skirts were PAIN







My car is so much easier to work on right now without any skirts + low profile race jack (2.5" clearance minimum







)


_Modified by yoonskim at 3:05 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Ha, i know what u mean. My rieger sides, are a pain in the butt when jackin up the car. But i like the flow of em. Plus i just had them refitted and painted...so im gonna keep mine on for a while.








If u have a pic of some rieger valances with oem side skirts lemme know...id wanna see that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

You need some staggered wheels to pull off that midwing. Of all kits do it, the Rieger can actually pull that thing [for take]off.








Car looks good though - going to do anything with those front plates?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You need some staggered wheels to pull off that midwing. Of all kits do it, the Rieger can actually pull that thing [for take]off.








Car looks good though - going to do anything with those front plates?

I did have some wide rear wheels (Staggered Rial Daytona Race), I bought these ASA AR1s from tirerack just a few months ago to use it as a winter setup but I decided I will keep them until I find some nice wheels. (I sold my Rials to a local dubber VF Stage4 R32







)
I DO have all my intentions on removing that midwing and filling the hole behind it but I just NEED the car everyday right now. Should be done during summer though








My car with previous staggered wheels

























Oh and about the front plate (talking about the NYS plate right?), I've previously gotten pulled over with a ticket for no front plate, it costed me quite the amount, I can't do anything about it










_Modified by yoonskim at 5:37 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

getting pulled over is no excuse for "having to have a plate"
I am on my 10th ticket







for no front plate... 


and i have yet to have one on for more than a few days to clear up the ticket..


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_











THAT is crazy aggressive. i like it alot! i dont mind that midwing with that setup. it works somehow!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
THAT is crazy aggressive. i like it alot! i dont mind that midwing with that setup. it works somehow!









Thanks, I sold those wheel/tire setup to a local dubber to get a set of nice 3 piece rims (LMs, DPE, IForged etc...) but I had to spend the money elsewhere so I'm saving up again








Oh and I hate paying for tickets, the fines here are crazy high so i'm better off just having them. They are just ziptied onto the mesh grill behind the bumper so it's easy to remove and put back on if i ever feel like it










_Modified by yoonskim at 2:27 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Oh and I hate paying for tickets, the fines here are crazy high so i'm better off just having them. They are just ziptied onto the mesh grill behind the bumper so it's easy to remove and put back on if i ever feel like it










here its not expensive just a hassle...
usually its a fix it ticket which requires you to slap it back on, go to a Sherrifs station and get it signed off...
and pay a total of 10 bucks to the court house to dismiss the ticket. so i am up to a 100 in fines over 3 yrs


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

What about a fix it + $75 per one? would you still put it back on?








I've even had a ticket for front tint where the judge gave me 2 options:
1. Take it off and pay $200
2. Keep it as you wish and pay $350
I took option 1, took it off myself and then went for a fresh tint (I had 35% front 20% back but swapped to 20% all around







) But then after 2 weeks, I got a bill with only $85 after I had it signed off by the cop.








But damn $10 fix it ticket is not bad at all


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

yep.... i would still take it off








although i have trimmed my plate to fit in the bumper recess on the caractere... 
My one and only tint ticket was a nightmare








but at least i go away with only a 10 dollar fix-it ticket







but it was a 45 minute roadside ordeal.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

Meh... shifter warranty appointment postponed to next wednesday








Damn finals http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But I'm graduating next friday though


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Meh... shifter warranty appointment postponed to next wednesday








Damn finals http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But I'm graduating next friday though









Ohhhh my!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Oh, I just thought of doing a complete ATF change while the car is at the dealership next week. Would I save money if I bought my own OEM ATF fluid and gave it to the techs to change it? I just don't know what ATF to buy other than staying OEM


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone have an oil return line for the hybrid oil pan by any chance???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

Not me sir. Goodluck.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oh, I just thought of doing a complete ATF change while the car is at the dealership next week. Would I save money if I bought my own OEM ATF fluid and gave it to the techs to change it? I just don't know what ATF to buy other than staying OEM









I've had it done at the dealership before at 40k miles, cost me around 230 2yrs ago. Worth it, trust me








I just turned over 69.5k, coming up on some major maintenance I have planned at 71k.
list:
timing belt replaced
ATF and filter inside oil pan replaced
plugs
solenoids replaced
replace all worn hoses in the engine bay
air condition replacement parts-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3238949
vag-com to sport mode constant
vag-com all data logs after everything is replaced/fixed
normal maintenance:
oil/filter change
air filter
cabin filter
rotate tires
brake fluid replace
check all subframe workings
polish windshield with-->http://www.autogeek.net/dia-gl....html
add on's:
forge turbo inlet pipe
dieselgeek skidplate 
drop the sumb!tch another 1.25 inch








wax on/wax off
future plans:
retrofit bi-xenons









































_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 3:42 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Arrgggg - so $$$$$$$$$$$








* Bows to you sir *


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Maintenance is always good and fun except for how much money spent adds up in your check book








I also have the silicone TIP sitting in my living room ready to be put on








Good luck on the bixenon retrofit! Didn't you get all those parts LONG time ago? Start it already! lol Looking at those pictures, i'm assuming you got the components off of a BMW 5 series? Any plans on hooking those angel eyes up as well? Or let me put it this way, are you going to be using those shields/bezels?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Oh, and the damn P0420 (Cat bank 1 below threshold) code keeps coming up as a CEL every tank or 2, it's annoying as hell








New post O2 sensor put on but still didn't fix $hit, I guess I gotta do that spacer mod so it doesn't keep coming back up. Anybody aware of what APR test pipe program does?


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

so i got my shifter fixed...300 bux later. and they didnt even weld back my downpipe...so theres a leak from that to my exhaust..."vw doesnt have anything to weld" 
along w/that, i changed out my threaded oil pan. i had the hybrid pan lined up, but turns out that the stock oil return line doesnt fit the hybrid, which didnt come w/the kit i purchased from MJM. dealer doesnt stock it either. ended having to buy stock pan from the dealer...150 bux later. 
so now on my way home, i notice my car having a "hic-up" or something surging whiles its moving or at stop. it is only when the A/C is on too, so i think its something having todo w/that or the compressor. it sounds like the fan is trying to start but it wont. 
i am getting so frustrated w/the car right now. 
anyways, i'm glad the shifter is back...
Yoon, did you get urs fixed?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxblack18t* »_Yoon, did you get urs fixed?

I'm sorry to hear you had to spend so much money








This is my final week finishing off my degree so I had to change my appointment to wednesday. So they did have to get the downpipe off huh? Do you know how long it took them to have it fixed? Some heads up info would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

i think it took him about 2-3 hrs. I brought my car in saturday, which the service shop wasnt open on. the guy did me a huge favor and came in on his day off. he had a difficult time taking my DP off too, so it could of been done quicker.


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

what exhaust, you guys running? i'm thinkin about getting a catback now to solve that leak problem. currently i have 3'' GHL DP. wanting to go 2.5'' CB. what u guys think?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

I've used 2.5" GHL turboback (dp+cb) but then switched to Milltek 3" downpipe + milltek 2.5" cat back. The milltek 3" pipe caused a little bit of rattling which came out to be a worn out dogbone mount so I got an EIP mount which fixed the problem but the downpipe started giving me codes so I got a new milltek downpipe for free under warranty.
So I'm running the full Milltek TB right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

So you had the GHL dp and your stock cat back welded? You could have asked GHL to custom make you a 3" to stock diameter reducer with clamps but really, big downpipe with a bottle neck stock cat back is not a good match, you should get a new catback and have them clamped down well for no leaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah i'm thinkin about that now...i've heard mixed thoughts about the GHL and magnaflow. Thinkin about goin TT/Borla or Miltek. I really cant find where to get either of those. I'm also considering Megan Racing for the price, but not sure. 
Just bought GLI headlights! Its slowly coming together now. Koni's coils should be in the works by the end of summer.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

I would really vote for Milltek, specially if you don't like loud exhaust setups. One of the reason why I got rid of my GHL was because of the sound level eventhough I had a resonated version. If you want a video clip of my car with the Milltek TB, search "yoonskim25" on youtube, I have like 4 clips of my car from various situations (drive-by cruising speed, 0-80 sprint, inside car with windows up/down)
Magnaflows sound nice but they drone at cruising speeds but that's just my opinion.
Hurry up with the coils, i'm sure you will love it, mine are KW V2 coils but they are basically similar in ride comfort since KW V2 uses Koni yellow shocks in the rear with variable spring rate. (Ride comfort is mostly affected by how stiff/soft your rears are) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

TT with borla here - check out Idwurks on youtube. Bet it sounds better than this guys ^^


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

happy bday to me, just bought 2.5 milltek CB!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

Milltek wins!







Congrats!
I just installed the rear fog kit that had been in storage for like 3 yrs, I just found out I had one







A nice and easy 10 minute install and a finally fully functional euro switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you get it through stratmosphere? Stratmosphere is local to me and I know all the guys there well, did many businesses with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

nah, got it used from someone here on vortex


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

alright, so i started the car this morning. as it warmed up, the engine started to flutter and sound like it was about to stall. it did this a couple of times. vacuum was around 18-20 HG reading on my boost gauge. when it fluttered, it moved up to 5hg - 0 pSI. then when everything calmed, and the engine finished warming, good ole' CEL came on. 
What could be the problem? i'm thinking it is the MAF? What size is the stock MAF? i've been reading around and cant find a definate answer. Could it also be the 3inch GHL DP? i've heard bad news about its cat. 
2002 AWP
Engine mods are: K&N drop in, 007 DV, 3'' GHL
DP


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

With these engines, it could be anything.
Run by Advanced Auto and have it scanned for free.
Write down the code numbers & report back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My guess, cracked hose somewhere...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

My new big baller status wheelsies!!!
















15mm spacers in the rear


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

ian, lets get a close up of the rears...i'm rockin 15in avus'. i wanna see how it looks when i get the Koni's put on.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

A couple pics from lastnight at a local VW meet.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Car looks great man! Great!
Rotas are sold! Now coming soon...


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

B7 RS4s FTW!!!
I'm possibly going to be picking up the same as well








Ian, why not the bling bling chrome wheels at the top left corner of the picture?








btw, are these hypersilver in color? or bright silver? give us some specs, 18? or 19? but congrats!


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

they are hyper black. 18x8, 5x100. and they go in like the real ones do. When we went to the shop, they had an rs4 standing next to an a4 with these wheels, they looked pretty much the same. I even liked the finish on these more!!
























_Modified by SeGerman at 12:31 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Picked my car up from the dealership. the whole shifter mechanism was replaced under warranty with no problem. They gave me a new shift knob and a new chrome shield that goes under the knob.
Well I took the shifter off immediately and put the Momo spherical knob in with no problems this time









Btw Jan and Ian, what shop is that? Would they ship those wheels to me if I were to buy a set? I've really been looking for some decent looking hyperblack/silver RS4 reps. All others I can find online just have bright silver finish if it's drilled 5x100


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

The shop is http://www.teamspeedfactory.com. 
Wheels are ACE RS4s. You should wait till I get them mounted, so you can see how they really look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArjunGTI (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_A couple pics from lastnight at a local VW meet. 

























nice to see another indian with the vdub! i have a tip gti, i'll get pics up soon. btw i was in montreal for spring break... best time i've ever had in my life. you guys rock


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (ArjunGTI)*

I think he pulls off my old wheels nicely


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I really liked those Rotas, and always thought it was BBS REs too








I can't wait to see the RS4 rims on your Jetta, I really think these wheels are the best looking OEM VAG wheels








Oh and my shifter mechanism, probably because it's all new and lubed up, shifting is SOOOO smooth and doesn't make any sound. Going from P to D is really effortless too










_Modified by yoonskim at 1:20 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

They actually do look pretty sweet on that silver car.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I really liked those Rotas, and always thought it was BBS REs too








I can't wait to see the RS4 rims on your Jetta, I really think these wheels are the best looking OEM VAG wheels








Oh and my shifter mechanism, probably because it's all new and lubed up, shifting is SOOOO smooth and doesn't make any sound. Going from P to D is really effortless too









_Modified by yoonskim at 1:20 PM 5-26-2007_

Great for those quick effortless gettaways from Mcdonalds


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I've driven about 1500 miles on my friend's Mazda3 5spd for the past few days, very smooth car







I wish my GTI had the manual tranny as well


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I wish my GTI had the manual tranny as well









Come over here and drive my car any day of the week through LA, and ull love ur automatic! haha. In traffic jams that go 5mph-stop-5mph-stop. ull try n kill urself with ur belt buckle.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Nice to see some of the new upgrades/mods guys!! I haven't done much at all to mine but drive it now! 
Ian those wheels will be pimpin!
I'm not sure if I mentioned I got my wife a silver Golf City and its an auto as well. I so far put Santa Monicas on it, FK blacked out headlights (with euro switch and fogs), GTI tails, blacked out turns and marker lights, and I painted the grill black. Today I will be installing some Neuspeed sport springs with Koni adjustables. I'll post some pics when its all done


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

hehe... the clutch pedal on the Mazda3 is light as hell, makes driving through traffic jams an ease! it's even lighter than the mk5 gti clutch pedal.
Congrats on the golf city purchase for your wife Marko! Those cars really suit their names well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Well heres the end result: 
Before








After








Before








After


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

looks good! congrats.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_looks good! congrats.










Thanks, but the congrats has to go to my wife Tiziana! She is one happy camper, she hated the 4x4 look


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I would really congratulate you on getting a wife who appreciates mods on cars


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Has anyone heard anything about the new Falken Ziex 912?? It is the predecessor to rhe ziex 512. Some of the cool features are an assymetrical tread that is able tbe freely rotated as well as 40,000 mile treadwear warranty, and improved wet/dry traction and comfort.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Anyone here going to Waterfest? I just reserved at a hotel and entered the Jetta


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Marko, I will be going








btw Ian; a few of my friends ran Falken ziex 512s and they lasted for a LONG time. They are quiet tires too but they become a little noisy when they wear out. They gripped well too when i drove my friends' cars.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I'd like to go, but won't be attending this year. Maybe next. 
As far as the tires go - its between the 512 and the 912. The 912 is the NEW replacement for the 512 - so they are comparative, I just always opt for a newer model tire in most cases. Its supposed to be better than the 512 in most areas apparently.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I just always opt for a newer model tire in most cases. Its supposed to be better than the 512 in most areas apparently. 

which is exactly what I tried to imply








just one question though, why not just summer tires?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
which is exactly what I tried to imply








just one question though, why not just summer tires?









Price/Noise/Price.
Pick one








Trying to pick a super quiet, COMFORTABLE tire with decent treadwear and great looks. The only summer max tires I would really consider getting are the SP9000s, TIRs, or something like that. I had the Kumho SPTs and they are great tires for the money - just looking for a change - something a little more upscale looking.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Marko, I will be going










Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , are you entering your Golf?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I run Bridgestone Potenza re750 tires. They're bueno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*and on a side note, I just turned over 339 miles on this tank of gas and the light hasn't come on yet


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_
Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , are you entering your Golf? 

I probably won't be.









_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Trying to pick a super quiet, COMFORTABLE tire with decent treadwear and great looks. The only summer max tires I would really consider getting are the SP9000s, TIRs, or something like that. I had the Kumho SPTs and they are great tires for the money - just looking for a change - something a little more upscale looking.


I see these 912 tires go for $95 a pop (for 225/40/18) from edgeracing. I am currently running ContinentalExtremeContact tires in this size which are also UHPAS tires. These tires are one of the best AS tires I have driven on so far. They are extremely quiet, grip well both dry and wet. They even gripped well on the crazy snow as well! I was also concerned about road noise but this tire had an awesome rating on Tirerack.com and I don't regret a bit about getting these







You should consider this set as well. It's $110 a pop from Tirerack, only 15 dollars more than the 912s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_*and on a side note, I just turned over 339 miles on this tank of gas and the light hasn't come on yet

















Did I mention I got 350 CITY miles on my last tank till the light?







Going over 300 miles on the trip comp just puts a nice smile on my face all the time


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
I probably won't be.








I see these 912 tires go for $95 a pop (for 225/40/18) from edgeracing. I am currently running ContinentalExtremeContact tires in this size which are also UHPAS tires. These tires are one of the best AS tires I have driven on so far. They are extremely quiet, grip well both dry and wet. They even gripped well on the crazy snow as well! I was also concerned about road noise but this tire had an awesome rating on Tirerack.com and I don't regret a bit about getting these







You should consider this set as well. It's $110 a pop from Tirerack, only 15 dollars more than the 912s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did I mention I got 350 CITY miles on my last tank till the light?







Going over 300 miles on the trip comp just puts a nice smile on my face all the time









Could you do me a favor and take a picture of a 3/4 view of your wheel/tire? So I can see the sidewall profile? I am trying to find a tire kinda like Wes' with the nice protection lip and a nice rounded edge. Like I said, looks are really important to me, so that I dont have to stretch to get the look i want. I just want something less flat and angled. 
My issue is just trying to fit together a wheel/tire package for $1000. I am getting a great deal (almost wholesale) from a friend, but I still can't go up too much with the tires. I figure I have about $400 ish to work with tires. 


_Modified by idwurks at 10:42 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Gas price check*
93oct is $3.29/gallon here


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Gas price check*
93oct is $3.29/gallon here

bastard.... 
87 octane $3.89 was my fill up yesterday
91 was a hair over 4 bucks.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

My mom was filling up her car with gas when I was on the phone with her yesterday...
She paid $7.25 per gallon, totalling about $120








I didn't see the price of gas on my last fill up but I paid $48 total.
Ian, my friend borrowed my camera, I will get you the pictures when i can


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_
bastard.... 
87 octane $3.89 was my fill up yesterday
91 was a hair over 4 bucks. 

Where?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

hey veedub you should pick me up in toronto and we can head down to waterfest...


_Modified by christanand at 6:29 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_hey veedub you should pick me up in toronto and we can head down to waterfest...

_Modified by christanand at 6:29 PM 6-3-2007_

Sorry bro, taken my wife this year


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I took some new shots of my dub yesterday enjoy








































And yes she's out in the rain







I got cought!! 










_Modified by VEEDUB T at 6:33 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

wow great shots, what lens did you use for the first few shots?
I need some LMs too, i just never get bored of LMs


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Thanks alot, I wish I remembered which I used but I switch it up between my 70-200 VR 2.8 and my 17-55 2.8 with a polorizer


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Gosh, that's some $$$ right there with your lens lol.
I kinda guessed you used a telephoto lens for some and sort of wide angle lens for others like the second and third picture








Good stuff by the way








Well, i just bought some stuff for my car just now... something for looks and convenience is the only hint I can give you guys right now


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I forgot the second pic was taken with my 12-24mm, good eye


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_I forgot the second pic was taken with my 12-24mm, good eye









damn marko....
my next lens to buy: sigma 10-20 or tokina 12-24mm


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Milltek installed! Unresonated. Its 2.5'' connected to 3'' GHL DP. Had some trouble w/fitting and reducer, but how does it look to you guys? I think it sticks out a lil too much or it could be that i'm just not used to it. Only problem so far is that it rattles sometimes near the rear axle and it rattles against the rear valence. I dont know what i can do to make a lil space for it. I'm now afraid that its going to melt my rear valence. But overall, the sound is great...nice deep tone. 



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/machiv18t/IMG_7707.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photob
ucket"></a>



Does it stick out too much or what?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

Did you take those picture after you drove the car around? (Exhaust sytem heated) If it's like that when everything is cold, it does look like it's sticking out a little more than usual. If not, don't worry about it, when the pipes get heated, they expand and stick out noticeably further out.
If you hear rattling in the rear of the car, you need to adjust the turn pipe. As far as the tips hitting the rear valence, you can adjust it using hose clamps on the rear hanger to make it sit more to the left or right. I did this because my tips were hitting the right side of my rieger rear exhaust through valence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Make sure the tips are not touching the valence, they do melt over short period of time. Start working from the turn pipe - back.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
damn marko....
my next lens to buy: sigma 10-20 or tokina 12-24mm










Just picked up a tokina 12-24 today





















... I could not be happier with the lens.... 
of course it wasn't to take car shots... but it will happen....


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Did you take those picture after you drove the car around? (Exhaust sytem heated) If it's like that when everything is cold, it does look like it's sticking out a little more than usual. If not, don't worry about it, when the pipes get heated, they expand and stick out noticeably further out.
If you hear rattling in the rear of the car, you need to adjust the turn pipe. As far as the tips hitting the rear valence, you can adjust it using hose clamps on the rear hanger to make it sit more to the left or right. I did this because my tips were hitting the right side of my rieger rear exhaust through valence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Make sure the tips are not touching the valence, they do melt over short period of time. Start working from the turn pipe - back.

I"m kinda puzzled on how to adjust it w/hose clamps...can someone post pics so i can get a better idea? thanks. 
Phil


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

I will try to take a picture of mine tomorrow


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atxblack18t* »_
I"m kinda puzzled on how to adjust it w/hose clamps...can someone post pics so i can get a better idea? thanks. 
Phil

I found that my exhaust wasn't pushed in all the way when I first installed mine. They are very tight when new so sometimes they need a bit more perswasion.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

That exhaust is way too high - it looks like its sitting on the valance. I would def. look into pushing it down a bit. You may just need to go to an exhaust shop, and have them change the hanger for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_That exhaust is way too high - it looks like its sitting on the valance. I would def. look into pushing it down a bit. You may just need to go to an exhaust shop, and have them change the hanger for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree with Ian. Your valance with probably suffer some burns. Here's my Milltek and it too sticks out slightly, but that's cool with me.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Mine barely sticks out, although I have a Gti...but Milltek none-the-less
Hose clamps ftw!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Pshhh Milltek....







Who needs it


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Pshhh Milltek....







Who needs it









Don't hate...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
Don't hate...









Oh I don't....








I'd never hate you on Heather http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Well - interesting news with me... I have an appointment tomorrow morning at the dealer to go for a drive with the head tech... We are going to troubleshoot my tranny shifting issues... and HOPEFULLY i can get a new tranny out of all this... not sure if they will think the same way - but I am trying my best to get a new smoooooth soft silky tranny before warranty is up.


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

its definitely touching the valence. and rattles like a mo-fo. there is also more rattling coming from i think the "s" pipe that goes over the rear axle. I'm pretty sure that i just need to push all the pipes in...crossing fingers. other than that, i'm clueless. 
also, driving on the highway today, going about 70-75 it sounds fine, but as soon as i let off the throttle, the noise in the cabin is crazy loud and i can feel vibrations along the seat and shiftknob and such. this is prolly rubbing on the frame isnt it? 
Phil


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Oh I don't....







I'd never hate you on Heather http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

that's what i thought http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *atxblack18t* »_and rattles like a mo-fo.

and who's doesn't?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_

and who's doesn't?









mine doesn't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
mine doesn't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Anyone tried Dunlop SP9000s? I am thinking about buying a round of em. Looking for pics of a 225 on an 8. Oh and DEF> calling BS on that one Wes








Your car is about as quiet as much as mine gets 30 mpg


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I JUST hit 50K miles on my car... Bye bye warranty








My exhaust (Full Milltek) doesn't rattle AT ALL.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

It's true, never had one rattle/bang/bump in 3.5yrs of having the Milltek. My trick was to replace ALL the oem hangers with brand new oem when it was installed.
Here's the thread I learned this from back in 2003, and look, I posted in it








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1077635


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

So i ghetto-rigged the hangers. Sits way better now, not touching the valence. Its pretty much perfect, just wish it was pushed in like 1/2 inch. Gonna try to do that once i get a chance at my friends shop. 
Rattling has stopped from the rear axle too! But now, Whenever i let off the throttle at 70+ mph, really really loud vibration. ugh. It also happens sometimes, at around 40-45 mph whenever i let off the gas in 4th gear. Do you guys think its the motor mount? 







Pics of before shots on previous page.


_Modified by atxblack18t at 10:27 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

I think u should consider tying down the exhaust to ur valance. i dunno, but if theres tension on that, plus the vibration from street n motor, i think after a while itll need another solution. good luck.
i would go to a muffler shop n have the whole thing adjusted and the last part before the tips cut off bout n inch. hope it all works out tho.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_I think u should consider tying down the exhaust to ur valance. i dunno, but if theres tension on that, plus the vibration from street n motor, i think after a while itll need another solution. good luck.
i would go to a muffler shop n have the whole thing adjusted and the last part before the tips cut off bout n inch. hope it all works out tho.









This guy knows what he is talkin about! He has had his exhaust adjusted about 73 times!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I would of thought the heat from the exhaust would transfer through the clamp and still melt the valence.


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_I would of thought the heat from the exhaust would transfer through the clamp and still melt the valence.

just drove 40 miles in 90 degree weather and the clamp connected to the exhaust isnt cold at all. i'm pretty surprised.


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_This guy knows what he is talkin about! He has had his exhaust adjusted about 73 times! 

Hey im going onto the 74th time soon, when i get those other tips.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Well I went to the dealer today to try and get them to gimme a new tranny







I went with the lead tech on a 30 minute testdrive and god damn Borris only had ONE clunky 3-4 shift... Damnit Borris! I think that my recent switch back to stock mode from Revo helped that. I actually think - now that it is all coming to me - that maybe Revo's lower end boost (how the boost builds in our cars) is interfering with the shifting. 
I also talked with the tech about auto tranny fluid flushes and he said, "I do it on all my cars." He also mentioned that VW uses their "Lifetime Trannyfluid" gig because if they did not, one thing would lead to another and it would possibly have the car in a different maintainance category (he might of said in coirdination with government ratings). Which makes sense. He said that even though most service departments will tell you its not neccesary, the people who want their cars to last the longest will get it done about every 40k (as you all suggested). 
Just thought id give you guys a heads up on that. ITS TRUE - tranny fluid flushes... GET ONE NO MATTER what your dealer says. 
Going back monday for more testing and exams. 
Also in recent news - my new wheels came in - so I should at LEAST have them sitting in my garage this afternoon. I am getting some used tires from a friend of a friend (SP9000s) so it will be a week or so until they are on the car.








Pics tonight


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

My dealer also mentioned Lifetime bs and no need for a change but they told me that some people actually do it for maintenance purposes and that they are able to do it but quoted me roughly $300~350 range. I'm going to ask around some other reputable shops


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I was qouted more like $500.... I may have to call VW for an appropriate price. The tech told me that even though it would be a great idea to do it on my car, that it would probably not solve the problem, as the problem is already there and this helps to PREVENT but not solve issues.


----------



## SocalDub (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

some mods on my gls 1.8 automatic...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

They are gonna be played so fast... I can feel it :sigh:


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

holy $hit, you got some spacers back there? Looks like it's poking or is it just the picture?
show us some side shots, i wanna see the color of the wheels compared to the color of the car


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_holy $hit, you got some spacers back there? Looks like it's poking or is it just the picture?
show us some side shots, i wanna see the color of the wheels compared to the color of the car









Yup 15mm and here are the pics you asked for. Hope the answer all your questions.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Gonna look hot on the jetta!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Looks great!! Did you find any VW centercaps that fit?
I can't wait to see them on the car!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Can't wait to see them Ian, gonna look sooo hott!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Looks great!! Did you find any VW centercaps that fit?
I can't wait to see them on the car!

I might need to rock these for a little while (centercaps) since I will be boothing the car for ACE wheels and Speedfactory with Jan at Socaleuro. I would really like some R line caps though.
BTW if anyone wants some euro blacktop wheels locks... just ordered some last night - 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
Get errr done! Apparently the locks are just over 1" in diamter. So if you want them, check your lug holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Apparently the locks are just over 1" in diamter. 


how big is the diameter on the stocker caps? Cuz we know that those wouldnt fit on my wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
how big is the diameter on the stocker caps? Cuz we know that those wouldnt fit on my wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Well your wheels are Decorsa, and mine are Ace - made in the same plant im sure, so they should be comparable. Take one of your circle templates and find a screwdriver which is about an inch in diameter - and put it in there. If not, you can just come over, I have a screwdriver which is the right diameter. 
I just measured and the OEM wheel covers are 1 1/8" in diameter, and its a slightly larger at the base. They BARELY dont fit on my wheels, so anything slightly smaller will work. and 1/8 of an inch is a big difference to be honest. 
Heck... you should just come over today anyways







Tomorrow is the GP @ noonish.. if you wanna come have some bbq and watch the race.


_Modified by idwurks at 1:30 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

can't believe I missed this thread
gotta take some new pics of my car and post them in here
Peace


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

by the way ian, the wheel looks freakin amazing on the car. its gonna be siiiick! cant wait.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

I am so freakin anxious.... all I want to do is get them mofos ON!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I have a set of new eurolocks which I haven't even used... Well, it won't fit on my current ASA AR1 wheels.








Some day i will make good use of it
BTW, I did some > 90% highway driving and guess what, i'm currently at 359.5 miles with still plenty room to go further








How big is the reserve tank on our gas tanks? Anybody know how much gas is left over when the gas light comes on? I really wanna hit 400 miles for the FIRST time!








Ian get those mofos on asap, i can't wait either


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

You got 1.9 - 2 gallons when the light hits. No matter what - if the light isnt on yet - youll hit 400 you crackhead!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You got 1.9 - 2 gallons when the light hits. No matter what - if the light isnt on yet - youll hit 400 you crackhead!









Oh I will find out how far in a few hours








looks like inflated tires do help as well


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

The title of this thread will be changed to "How to make the Tip do 450 miles to a tank of fuel"


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Ian, you think those wheels would look good with VW centers??


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

429 miles woo hoo!!!
However it wasn't 100% highway... lol
I did about 40 miles local stop and go and hard second, third gear pulls towards the end of the tank.
I believe I could have gotten 440 to the tank








Let's see who can beat me with a tip tranny


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Ian, you think those wheels would look good with VW centers??

Definitely. I am thinkin about R line caps eventually. I believe they fit OEM caps.
Yoonskim - you are the man. No, no excuses... The Man...


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

LOL...
I hope the R line centercaps fit, it will look awesome


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Getting a new valve body! So exciting! Do you guys think they need to drain the tranny fluid to do this?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Update?
OEM Base rack with Thule fairing








I'm loving it


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lookin good.








For me, turns out they do not fully flush the system. They refill it to optimal level, but there is not a flush.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

At least you are getting something replaced for free








In most cases, dealerships will tell you that they see nothing wrong with the car


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hear no problem see no problem right?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Damn Ian haven't you and your buddies ever hear of using a razor


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Yoon, the rack with the faring looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was actualy trying to convince my wife in getting a roof/bike rack so I don't have to stuff them in the back of her car when we go for rides. I will be showing her your car now


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

hehe great, i hope my pictures do convince her


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Yoon, the rack with the faring looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was actualy trying to convince my wife in getting a roof/bike rack so I don't have to stuff them in the back of her car when we go for rides. I will be showing her your car now









The roof rack thread has tons of pics to help convince...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2461891
My fav...

























_Modified by bellaheather at 11:15 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

All the tires are here! Waiting for the car to be out of the dealer and im off to get the new wheels on! Expect pics soon!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Beauty, it looks real sweeeeet Ian!
I seen a new RS4 yesterday with those wheels and it looked so damn HAWT....


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
The roof rack thread has tons of pics to help convince...


Thanks Heather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

WOW!! Just as I expected!! Wheels look so damn nice, flows well with the car!!!
It really looks..... FAST







Those wheels really look speedy for me for some reason


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

AWWW yeah!!!! Looks ill son!!!!














I gotta see this beauty in person man...I'm off for 4 days next week.(Fri-Monday) I wanna roll up if you guys are not busy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pic looks sweet as usual also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh wait..You might be rollin to Wustefest...

Warren


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bumpin1ohm)*

Those wheels are hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Thanks guys so much







I love them. 
Here is another one to whet your whistle. 








Warren, Im not going to Wustefest - gonna be in Germany







First time out of the country! OMG!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Dats hawt!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

It's been three days since last post guys/girls, lost love for your tippys?








Ian, so what's the final ET on the new setup?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Front 35 Rear 20
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

A couple pics of my vroom vroom!








We went out for a little cruise with a few dubbers and I thought i would post a couple pics of my car!








Enjoy!
This pic would have been nice had it not been so blurry!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Nice nice, I love the stance


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Lovin the rear







Looks great


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

looks good ian, you running spacers?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (manasteel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manasteel* »_looks good ian, you running spacers?

Just 15 in the rear my friend







And thank you

































_Modified by idwurks at 12:22 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian now that you have them pertty wheels you have even more reason to come to WaterFest


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

By the time I get out there, there will be 200 other cars with them


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

DOH, won't be that bad! It's only 4 weeks away WOOT!!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

H2O FTW!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_H2O FTW!!

x2!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Have a great time everyone


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

damnit I was about to take pics this weekend but my car was hit by a drunk driver 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll get some nice pics when it gets out of the shop
Peace


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_damnit I was about to take pics this weekend but my car was hit by a drunk driver 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll get some nice pics when it gets out of the shop
Peace








is it bad?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Talk about leaving us hanging, are you ok is the car in rough shape?!?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I'm a little banged up and the car has some body damage on a lot of the panels
luckily no mechanical issues
still drive-able but is messed up on both bumpers, both sides, missing a mirror, has broken glass all over the dash/seats
****in gardeners drunk in the afternoon!
only had the new suspension on for a little more than a week when I got hit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
oh well it could have been MUCH worse
I did manage to give chase and get the guy arrested
police told me it was his 6th DUI









I will get some pics soon
gonna have a new grille on by then too








Peace


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Holy CRAP! 6th DUI? Get that guy thrown in Jail... fuuuuuuk. Im glad you are okay. Never good to be in accidents, no matter who it is.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Yeah, what matters the most is your ok! The car as always is replaceable! Anyways the guy should be shot for 6 dui's thats just plain stupid


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Damn drunk drivers


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

That sucks balls








But as long as you are ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

one rolling shot... enjoy!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

Hello??
Is this thing on??
Beuller....Beuller ??


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Hey Pri, your car is looking good. I think I seen another pic of it from a gtg at Julep? I would love to hit Montreal for a meet but just can't make it out there on a week night (work to early to stay out so late). You guys have any big weekend gtg's??


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

She looks purty Wes








I Got pulled over 2 days ago for having a europlate. 
Cop: What's the deal with that odd looking plate on your front bumper?
Me: German car, german bumper, german plate... it's just a decoration
Cop: Oh....
(He though I had 2 different US state plates)
Me: Well at least I do have my NY plate showing
Cop: True... (seeks for other "illegal" stuff around the car)
(Doesn't find SHIIIIT)
Me: so....







I asked other police officers, they said it's ok.
Cop: Alright, drive safe.
He did mention that I have a "SNAZZY" car and that cops would follow me till I do something wrong








Gosh, cops just LOVE to pull me over, I really gotta be careful.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Hey Pri, your car is looking good. I think I seen another pic of it from a gtg at Julep? I would love to hit Montreal for a meet but just can't make it out there on a week night (work to early to stay out so late). You guys have any big weekend gtg's??

to be honest with you, the julep GTG's are dying! not so many dubs show up and i am really starting to get worried with all the thieves! on weekends there arent any get togethers, and it would be nice if there was.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_
to be honest with you, the julep GTG's are dying! not so many dubs show up and i am really starting to get worried with all the thieves! on weekends there arent any get togethers, and it would be nice if there was. 


Really, thats too bad. We should start something durring a weekend day like on a Saturday afternoon or something! Happy Canada day to all the Canadians










_Modified by VEEDUB T at 10:54 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_
Really, thats too bad. We should start something durring a weekend day like on a Saturday afternoon or something! Happy Canada to all the Canadians









Yeah, it would be cool if we could have at least a monthly meet! I am looking forward to embrun! Happy Canada day to you too! It must be pretty crazy in Ottawa rigth now!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_
Yeah, it would be cool if we could have at least a monthly meet! I am looking forward to embrun! Happy Canada day to you too! It must be pretty crazy in Ottawa rigth now! 

Im heading downtown right now


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

LOL I'm posting this MSG from my new iPhone. This thing rocks!


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_LOL I'm posting this MSG from my new iPhone. This thing rocks!

$2000?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
$2000?









Nah... not that much... it's only worth my kidney


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Had myself a little photo shoot and came up with the following. I apologize for the sizes in advance.
















































































And this one, just before going in for a chip and exhaust, felt left out and wanted to join in:


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

Not a tip but 4 speed auto. Hope no one minds ...
Also, not as low is I'd like to be at the moment too.
Hope you liiike ... I liiike


----------



## izsolcal (Nov 10, 2003)

_Modified by izsolcal at 7:07 AM 7-5-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (izsolcal)*

we've got a few new cars in here....looks great guys!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

bumper booty!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

3 photo's of your car and you have new shoes!?!?!!! WTF Ian weres the Photo whore in ya??


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

good news I got from the body shop today
they said all the parts and panels besides the hood and hatch were repainted
just waiting for the paint to dry and cure and then re-assemble the car so it should be done earlier than the estimated date (the 20th)
my camera also broke in the accident but I will get a hold of somebody's camera as soon as I get the car back from the shop
Peace


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_3 photo's of your car and you have new shoes!?!?!!! WTF Ian weres the Photo whore in ya??









i'm disappointed as well


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

I dunno. Not really happy with my car atm so no real new pictures. Im trying to get some stuff repainted due to poopy paint quality so we will see. This includes bumpers and rubs. I would feel alot better if they would be resprayed. 

Who is Kyle XY?










































































_Modified by idwurks at 10:22 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian, you got new shoes?? Haven't been on here for quite a while, i'm a little lost, no more B7 RS4s?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Ian, you got new shoes?? Haven't been on here for quite a while, i'm a little lost, no more B7 RS4s?








Erm... Those ARE B7 RS4s... they just arent 19s. Do they not look at all like RS4s?


----------



## dj02Vdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dj02Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj02Vdub* »_









seriously??


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

you guys mind if I post some of the damage photos in here while I await the return of my GTI?
it should have a new grille painted and installed when I get it back, and I have a few little touches to add waiting at home
Peace


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_you guys mind if I post some of the damage photos in here while I await the return of my GTI?
it should have a new grille painted and installed when I get it back, and I have a few little touches to add waiting at home
Peace

is it a tiptronic??


----------



## dj02Vdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
seriously??

very. I know that a lot of people hate the look. But I got a lot going on with it and no where near being through. idk I like it


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dj02Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj02Vdub* »_
very. I know that a lot of people hate the look. But I got a lot going on with it and no where near being through. idk I like it

i give you props for doing what you like...and i will leave it at that


----------



## dj02Vdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Thankyou


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dj02Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj02Vdub* »_Thankyou









ummm...you're welcome...can't say that everyone else will be as nice on this forum or at the shows, good luck


_Modified by bellaheather at 3:46 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## dj02Vdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Na I'm used to it. I had people grab my intercooler piping a rip it back and forth at shows. This car will be making serious time in the 1/4 thats why I laugh at people who talk.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dj02Vdub)*

then why did you put that kit on it?? i'm confused cause that money could have helped going into the motor, also serious numbers coming from a tiptronic??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Tanik - go ahead and post away. Heather you are the new Auto Forum moderator








I also like your new myspace pictchurzzz








And I agree with Heather about the kit. I mean, people sometimes go through stages and there is nothing wrong with that. And if you dont care about the kit anymore - thats cool too. But it's def. a wonder why you spent the money on the kit rather than the real performance. And I dont think your intercooler should be able to shake








Im not trying to get on your car. I appreciate every car for what its worth. There is a 2.0 who shows up at our g2gs all the time with a racing stripe and wingswest kit... with an Abt badge







and nobody really gives a crap.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Heather you are the new Auto Forum moderator








I also like your new myspace pictchurzzz










HOLLA!!! and thanks hun http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_ There is a 2.0 who shows up at our g2gs all the time 

This is our 2.0 at my gtg


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Lemme see if i can scrounge up pics of the cars at mine








Just a few. We usually get like... 10 - 15
Ofcourse you know me.








Then there is Geoff. (Suckerpunch)








Juan (Jayvee)








Edgar (crackheadtec)








Drew (2.0Dubbin) (im 2 cars back with the brushed mirrors)








Jack








Will (2ndtimesacharm)








My buddy Jan you know (Se German)











_Modified by idwurks at 1:33 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I need to take pics of our gtg's...we had 20 cars at least last monday show up, and its was only the 6th one, i guess i'm in an area that was in need of a gtg


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Ian your car looks minty fresh with them shoes!!! and I hate your GTG


----------



## dj02Vdub (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

The pipe that was ripped not gently touched. He didnt see that I was in the car because the hood was up. He **** his pants when I got out sothat was enough. I just dropped a lil over 5 for a performance rebuild by IPT. The trans has the strength now to handle a lot. Only a matter of time now


_Modified by dj02Vdub at 5:05 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
is it a tiptronic??

why yes ma'am it is


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*









New Silverstar turn signal bulbs


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

haha lol, no i know they are RS4s, i just misunderstood Marko when he said "3 pictures of your car and you got new shoes??" I thought you swapped them out for a different set of wheels


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Ohhh I gotcha. I AM thinking about powdercoating them gray though







So that kinda would be like getting new wheels.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

ian i am hurt... you for got to show off the other 2.0 in the group....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

Yeah but you never show up to the Long Beach G2G! Maybe if you did more often - I would have put ya in







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
And thanks for the help with the bulbs, after removing the bumper, I could finally access the back of the lights okay. But then I realized while I was there, I might as well take off my Laminx and polish the lenses. Then while those were out, I figured I would polish the bumper. Then while that was off, I decided to put the splitter back on. While all that was occuring, I decided to clean my dirty SMIC. After all that, I realized that my vacuum line was totally cut through from all the on/off of the DV. So I went to autozone and bought some 50psi fuel line and had to install that.
Busy day


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

so the bulbs were just an easy twist on and off then


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_so the bulbs were just an easy twist on and off then









Easy? Not really. Pain in the hands even with mechanix gloves? Yes. They have a module that the bulb pushes into. That module has a crown around it which locks into place and you have to turn the crown and then the whole module comes out. 
Thing is, I swore i was going to break it I was turning so hard. But you know me, my idea of breaking something is like... 2 ft lbs.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I'm starting to get bored with my car








I really should install that silicone TIP I have sitting in my apartment for the past 5 months or so


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_ I realized that *my vacuum line was totally cut through *from all the on/off of the DV. So I went to autozone and bought some 50psi fuel line and had to install that.
Busy day









Did you have a cel because of that?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
Did you have a cel because of that?

CEL free since 2005 sir. 
I had previously wrapped that small portion of tubing with tape, and I think that (in all honesty) the heat had sort of fused the tape onto the rubber. And I just turned revo back on today, and cleaned my SMIC, so i really couldnt tell you what in particular made the largest difference. 
I just saw a cut line, so I figured I had to replace it.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

What are you waiting for Yoon, TIP replacement was a good mod. Your butt dyno will really enjoy it











_Modified by VEEDUB T at 6:23 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_What are you waiting for Yan, TIP replacement was a good mod. Your butt dyno will really enjoy it










Do you have one on your car as well? 2 reasons why I haven't installed the damn thing;
1. Busy busy weekdays, out of town on weekends








2. Last time my car was up on the lift (when i tried to install it), I saw a damn tranny cooler or something getting in the way so it was near impossible to remove the stock pipe off the turbo inlet, at least with the tools i had by that time around. I heard a big pry bar works but I hate giving too much force when I have no idea how sturdy, weak the touching part is







So in all honesty, i'm a bit scared


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I have a Forge TIP laying here too.








Plus a full timing belt replacement kit & tranny fluid, gasket, & filter for the upcoming maintenance makeover.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Let's do it Wes!








I'm starting to think about paying my mechanic to do the TIP job. I'm not too confident with this with all that cramped up space down there








How many miles do you have on the car?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Miles? 71k and counting... car is 5yrs3mos old http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've a leak/split hose, intake or vacuum line somewhere, though I still boost 21psi no problem. It's throwing a cel and my car inspection is due








Have to fix, clear all codes before it will pass.
I also recently noticed my turbo is spooling louder around 3k rpm. It's taking full advantage of my Milltek turboback








When I run in tiptronic mode and change gears, it sounds just like a manual tranny.
Sounds great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

For the install of the TIP on these cars you will need three things:
1. a big pry bar to remove the oem inlet pipe from the turbo, dont be afraid to give it that little extra to pry it off
2. a second set of hands to help persuade the TIP into place
3. and MOST important: do it while the engine is cold, will allow things to go a little faster.
There will be one little plate that will need to be removed to give you the best access while performing the install. Other than that it is quite a simple install and definitely worth it, just wish I wasn't going in a different direction and could keep mine on (maybe I will just have to purchase one that will fit for the new application







).


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

You guys are wimps







I installed that with a socket (or wrench can't remember) on a set of ramps and used mussle!!! no damn pry bars under my hood.... Yet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_You guys are wimps







I installed that with a socket (or wrench can't remember) on a set of ramps and used mussle!!! no damn pry bars under my hood.... Yet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well as we all know - you are a pretty buff dude














But I agree.... crowbars??? In an engine bay?? Yikes. 


_Modified by idwurks at 1:34 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Well the pry bar would go from under the car where it's pretty safe only to add enough force to remove that $hit tube from the turbo inlet. If you have no muscle or a girl's arm, tough luck


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Nobody has tried outsmarting the tube? Like... using a hair dryer to heat it up? I dont understand why its so hard to get off. Everything I have ever removed from the engine bay has just slid out with some wiggling.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

just in case you guys want some 5x100 LM's
mine are forsale... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3315446
sadly... its to fund a project that will require a third pedal


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

finally got her back from the body shop today!
here is a quick preview shot and a shot of some of the new goodies (koni yellow adjustables and neuspeed sofsport springs = in love)
please excuse the crappy quality and lighting
I was using my old old camera since my good one broke and I haven't had it replaced yet


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Looks good Tanik! Now lets see some shots of the whole thing


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks
as soon as I get a buddy with a good cam over or a new cam it will have some nice shots taken


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_thanks
as soon as I get a buddy with a good cam over or a new cam it will have some nice shots taken

come pick up the wheel... and i will take a few shots....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

Wa Wa Weee Wa!


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks
gotta re-adjust the grille and then get some more pics
and lasrsktr as soon as I get paid I will hit you up to get that wheel


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Took the wifes ride out for a much needed wash and some pictures. Here's what I came up with


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

^which LED are you running in that boost gauge there?
thanks


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_^which LED are you running in that boost gauge there?
thanks

It's the new south performance boost gauge with maching LED. If you look them up, I'm pretty sure they just sell the LED's.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Anyone selling Koni yellows? Or Neuspeed Race springs?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Anyone else go to WF 13?
























My wife made me do it


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hahahahaha cute. I didnt go this year - no time. It looked like a GREAT show honestly. Much better than past shows. Your car looks amazing too.
On a side note... anyone want a Motorola H300 Handsfree headset? Works flawlessly and is scratchless - just hurts my ear. Anyone have one they wanna trade? $25 shppd.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Hahahahaha cute. I didnt go this year - no time. It looked like a GREAT show honestly. Much better than past shows. Your car looks amazing too. 

Thanks Ian! Actualy the weather was perfect! It was weird it didn't rain till Monday morning, however after spending about 10-12 hours detailing my car the prior weekend it freakin rained on my way down so guess what, another 3 hours spent in Jersey cleaning







I guess it all paid off








On a side note I grabbed a VF dogbone mount for $160 pretty sweat deal and also got the GLI door lock pins but they are that matt silver colour and was thinking about having them polished (I think they are aluminum, if anyone knows chime in please). I couldn't spend anymore with the finance minsiter standing beside me the whole time, so that was all I could grab


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

"finance minister".... rofl!!!!!!


----------



## atxblack18t (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Blaaaaah, bored! Havent been on here in a while...








Fitment is still off.











_Modified by atxblack18t at 1:54 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (atxblack18t)*

*Edit* I see it now.










_Modified by PJA021.8t at 2:59 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## BlueGrassVW (Sep 9, 2004)

*Waterfest....*

Waterfest 13


















_Modified by BlueGrassVW at 4:42 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (BlueGrassVW)*

That was the color I always wanted







Looks good.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (idwurks)*

I came across a deal I couldn't resist on a Pioneer AVIC Z2 unit so now my DELTA 6 is for sale. I would like $400 and that's shipping included to Canada and US. It is really a nice OEM deck!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest.... (VEEDUB T)*

Damn, selling the delta6, awesome price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (spkn^GRMN)*

Arg! Does that play MP3, or does it just read track data?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (idwurks)*

Yeah unfortunetly doesn't read MP3







... Otherwise a real great sounding deck and looks sweeter without the useless cassette!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Waterfest.... (VEEDUB T)*

IM sent about that delta6...respect to all the tippy owners out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (christanand)*

Im'd ya back Dion... Hey I forgot to mention Ian, that I used the Phatnoise to run my music mostly so with that it did make a pretty good combo


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (VEEDUB T)*

I gots a phatnoise too


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (idwurks)*

sorry haven't posted in here much...my ass learned how to drive stick


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest.... (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_sorry haven't posted in here much...my ass learned how to drive stick
















one cheek on the clutch, the other on the stick shift??








nothing but luv bella


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (spkn^GRMN)*

very cute Wes


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (spkn^GRMN)*

Burrrrnnnn


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (idwurks)*

I had a quarterly day long meeting + meeting with vendors at my company and the ceo actually wanted to swap cars with me that day... I wanted to say no but when he gave me the keys to an M6... what can i say








For a split second I actually thought about running away


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
For a split second I actually thought about running away










Lmao...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Waterfest.... (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I had a quarterly day long meeting + meeting with vendors at my company and the ceo actually wanted to swap cars with me that day... I wanted to say no but when he gave me the keys to an M6... what can i say








For a split second I actually thought about running away










can i get a job with you??


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Waterfest.... (bellaheather)*

The CEO, VP, few of my immediate bosses are all car geeks and have some baller cars...
M6 being one of the top... right below there are;
Supra Twin Turbo
Z4 M roadster
BMW motorcycle*s* (Also CEO's along with some E class and R class)
And me with the GTI haha
I'm not too confident with my car these days after seeing some monster cars... Well I'm scheduled to get a new car early next year so I will wait


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

mmm...m6


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

My sister just picked up a 335i She's going to have more ballz then me


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_My sister just picked up a 335i She's going to have more ballz then me
















Lol, looks like she has the same taste as me








335Ci is first on the list. (RWD, Hardtop conv, V6 Twinturbo, what more do i need?)
Audi S3 (if it ever comes)/A3 S-line second on list
Bottom line, a Mk5 GTI








I guess i'm going to the dark FI side again after all


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (jasonsbora)*

Be careful, I know your car info and plate number








Looks great.
Btw, where the hell are your FMIC piping? What FMIC is it that fits the tip tranny?


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Be careful, I know your car info and plate number








Looks great.
Btw, where the hell are your FMIC piping? What FMIC is it that fits the tip tranny?

looks like an abd fmic


----------



## jasonsbora (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (manasteel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manasteel* »_
looks like an abd fmic


Thats the one ABD and i love it, it works great.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (manasteel)*

Added a few things such as a k04-001, 430cc injectors and this beast:
The data logs have shown intake temps to be 35*C and lower


























_Modified by methodicalmayhem at 5:47 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## jasonsbora (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_Added a few things such as a k04-001, 430cc injectors and this beast:
The data logs have shown intake temps to be 35*C and lower
_Modified by methodicalmayhem at 5:47 PM 8-8-2007_


Very nice, super clean welds, runs just like my ABD but a much bigger intercooler and piping, looks great!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (jasonsbora)*

Nice Wagon! Reppin the bay areaaa








That piping looks super clean! Great job!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

License suspension FTW!!1!!!!!!11!1!!11!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_License suspension FTW!!1!!!!!!11!1!!11!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_License suspension FTW!!1!!!!!!11!1!!11!









What did you do now







Arg.

Socal Euro 2007

Me and the Gif!








Reppin Germanplates.com and SpeedFactory
















Ballllin!








Alot of pictures of Jan's car - we have spent so much time on little things....










_Modified by idwurks at 10:25 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Nice, car is lookin clean as always


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*








clean.... pshhh.... I want super duper sexy aggressive oem ridiculous styling!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Looks like you had fun








Well, I piled up 14 points under 18 months where only 4 of those points were speeding 15 over limit.
10 points were from BS moving violation (2 no signals, one red light passing, one passing on solid lane)
Outcome = license suspension for 31 days + 25 dollar fee + 75 for home to work conditional license.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Id say its cuz you're asian






















Im kidding buddy. Sorry to hear that. 
On a side note, can anyone tell me the info I will need to pick out a VW/Audi approved Syn ATF??? What are the requirements??


_Modified by idwurks at 6:53 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

uhh what nice cars!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_uhh what nice cars!


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_









Are those even tex approved? my god man, u must be out of ur mind to put them here!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Well I thought I would share a couple pics of the new deck installed
















This pic didn't turn out as I expected it to


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

that deck kicks ass!!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

ooooh very nice, i like too














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Thanks, I am totaly in love with it! I was never too sure about how it would look in the dash thinking about the OE look untill I put it in. Mind you I sanded down and painted the trim to make it match. Its my first NAV ever so that too is pretty cool... I also got the ipod connection and have it running in my glove.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Real Nice looking unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What brand/model is it?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_Real Nice looking unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What brand/model is it? 

Pioneer AVIC Z2








http://reviews.cnet.com/Pionee....html


_Modified by VEEDUB T at 5:37 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Oh you got the Zeeee
Nice, I got a Deee though








Have you tried the built in bluetooth function?
Z1/Z2s got so many new gadgets I'd want on my current setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oh you got the Zeeee
Nice, I got a Deee though








Have you tried the built in bluetooth function?
Z1/Z2s got so many new gadgets I'd want on my current setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Z unit is Z good







I didn't have bluetooth setup yet because I had to order the adapter to work it (its on the way be here monday)...
Kinda sux you need to buy the ipod and bluetooth adapters seperate on this unit, the older ones were all integrated I believe.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

No, actually none of the AVIC units had integrated iPod functions, all needed optional ipod adapter. I guess it's their marketing strategy to minimize cost


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

So brighhhht and shhhhiiiiney!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*









It is shiney








The upside to the Z series is that there is no second brain/box to hide, its all nicely packaged in the double din unit. The only thing that sux is having to purchase the other adapters.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Stance is over rated. 
















JK










_Modified by idwurks at 10:33 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^^ sitting pretty Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_^^^ sitting pretty Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is everyone doing the last month of summer? Anything special?


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Does look good Ian!
Last month of summer already







Im going to try and lower my car a bit more now


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

New job, bills, new apartment, bills, and another bill today (some jacka$$ broke my driver side aero wiper arm/blade off) i dunno how the hell he managed to "break" a metal part but it did and it's raining mad here. Called local dealer to overnight it for me ready by tomorrow morning


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

How the hell did they BREAK a wiper arm?








What do you guys do for hobbies? I draw, use photoshop, work on my rc cars, do a little basketball/tennis/swimming. I like goin people watchin at the mall.... you know.. kid stuff








What do you guys do? Anything cool?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

High roller @ casino








Honestly all my funds for the past 5 yrs have been from the friendly casino lol.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_High roller @ casino








Honestly all my funds for the past 5 yrs have been from the friendly casino lol.


Hey if it brings it money, it brings in money







I steal for a living (steal money from my GF by her buying me things)


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

must be nice^








haha
lookin good fellow tip-ers
I am probably going to make an appointment to have a new tiptronic trans installed in the next week or 2 under warranty (car is already on its 2nd trans at 42k)
still waiting on the insurance co. to cover me for a new camera so I can get some more pics of the beast up
also considering getting a new set of aristos or maybe powdercoating my current set, or both 
hope everyone's ride is chillin
btw what I do is sell/lease out commercial and industrial property mostly in Downtown L.A.
that and collecting roors haha


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Nothing wrong with my car so far except the broken wiper which i'm replacing today.
A good thing, my car is now getting a warm heated, underground security, surveilanced garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Winter is gonna be nice and easy for the car finally!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
A good thing, my car is now getting a warm heated, underground security, surveilanced garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Winter is gonna be nice and easy for the car finally! 

Would be even better if she just stayed inside ALL winter


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Oh I just lowered my car as low as my PSS9's will allow without takin $hit off to allow for more (didn't make a huge difference) unfortunetly the PSS9's are made for performance and not slamage :S Also I installed my Bluetooth adapter and that was an awesome upgrade for my HU!












_Modified by VEEDUB T at 11:42 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Pic chars puleaze~
Z1 FTW! Let me know how they are really, after you use them for a while. I'd like to purchase one for my GTI and swap it to my new car later. BUt I'd want to know if it's really wise to spend the extra $ to upgrade from a D unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

As soon as I take a shot I will post! 
As for the Z its a Z2







... Here is a pretty sweet forum I joined as soon as I got the unit http://www.avic411.com/ They have all the info you need for both our decks!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Moving to my new apartment today, the GTI will find a warm new home for herself as well








I think I saw a Porsche Carrera 4 parked on the next spot to where mine will be, will double check and post some pictures


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Apparently we don't same pride as a manual vw owner: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3405750
stupid people


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Had to defend our honor in that thread!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I got up on that one too. You guys should post pics to show people how sick our cars are.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and you chose an old pic Ian


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Had to defend our honor in that thread!
















I threw my hat into the ring also...gave you a little plug too Wes. 
I hate the mkIV forums for this exact reason.

















_Modified by PJA021.8t at 4:47 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
I threw my hat into the ring also...gave you a little plug too Wes. 
I hate the mkIV forums for this exact reason.

















I saw that, _blushes_, thx








Some real toolboxes in that thread for sure.
Last time I went to the track, I ran against two different chipped 20th aeGTI's, both manuals. Went down the track seven times, won 4 against them. The other times were maybe a car length or less, loss. They always got me off the start, but the ol' tippy caught up, quickly








Their facial expressions were the best, saying, "c'mon c'mon, let's go again".


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

You know what let them talk, because it doesn't truely matter we know what we like and thats all that matters...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_You know what let them talk, because it doesn't truely matter we know what we like and thats all that matters...









This is 100% true. And nobody ever really says "Tiptronic is BETTER than manual." Nobody says that even REMOTELY. We just say that we are fine with what we have. Im sure we ALL have cicrumstances which were the reason we got tiptronic. Im sure any one of us would be perfectly happy with a manual RS4








I doubt ANYONE here would say... nah... gotta have it in tip.
They are just fools who think that owning a manual makes it "more of a car" and makes their small member bigger. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_They are just fools who think that owning a manual makes it "more of a car" and makes their small member bigger. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Niiiiiiiiiiiice Ian


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

word^
I am thinking of buying a 337 to drive as a daily and keep the tip in the garage 
seriously though haha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I say mod the 337 and keep the tip as a daily


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

tip is already in too deep hehe


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Posting here incase of interest...









_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN's forsale thread* »_








•*Four Beetle Headrests is black sport cloth*•
These things are great!! It took me forever to find some in this condition, but now it's time to past them on to a new happy owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*SPECS*
1. 4 beetle headrest in _*perfect*_ shape
2. Black sport cloth(see pics), matches perfect with oem sport cloth seats
3. two have short posts, two have longer posts
4. all fit down flush on top of the seat
5. will only sell as a group (all 4 together)
6. these have been in storage for 6 months
***Figuring these at $35/a piece X 4= $140.... +$10 shipping= *$150 total price shipped****
•*PAYPAL* is your form of payment or we can discuss other payment options.
•any questions just ask









More pics to come, but here's a few old ones to get things going...
























-I put some spacers on the posts in these pics so the headrests would stay higher off the seat. I can include these for no charge if you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








•Also have some Audi Super7 wheels, 18x7.5, et32, 5x100, I am selling=*$900 shipped*•













_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 2:41 PM 8-25-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Sweet deals Wes!! Beetle headrests ftw!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Hey guys...I've been cruising Ebay all afternoon looking for a new shifter assembly and I came across this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...74042
Is this worth doing or not?


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

idk if it works for our cars but i'm not 100% sure, i'll let Wes or Ian chime in on this one


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

There has been NO Tip chip developed by any of the big companies (GIAC, APR, REVO) for the jetta/gti/golf. There has been a need for it but none of the companies have stepped up and developed one yet. Unless you've got one of the listed cars dont waste your time on it.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_Hey guys...I've been cruising Ebay all afternoon looking for a new shifter assembly and I came across this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...74042
Is this worth doing or not? 

I would research the company, call them also, to gather more facts.
Like said above, there has been no "tip chip" announced for our transmission that I have heard of. Vortex would definitely have found out about this if it was available.
It may be a new product just hitting the market, but I highly doubt it.
Here's a couple thread discussions about this topic...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1108097
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3178837


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Jeff Moss of Torque Factory will be in town a week from thursday and I will ask why there hasn't been a tip chip developed for our cars when I meet up with him (while he tunes my car).


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The fate of the world depends on you


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The fate of the world depends on you









Lmao...
Keep us posted


----------



## Asdfaeou36 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

okeeey. First and explaination of this post. So, a while a go, I come on the boards, see a question, give my answer (and didnt make myself clear enough) and forgot all about it, today, due to a small series of event I look up the thread and found a whole bunch of posts the became of my post that i truly need to rectify. So here I go: First the original thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...75743
Now, to clear things up: *I have an automatic * and I am *Damn* proud of that fact. All I meant is as I cruise around in my car I for the most part, see other automatics with 40ish ladys or people who clearly dont take care of there car in it. Thus my post on the thread said "most people who..." not all of us. Now I'd love to rectify it on that thread alas it is closed (and Im bringing up a thread longgg dead) but I def needed to at least apologize to my brethren for misleading yall. I do stand by what I say however that for the most part it is harder to find an automatic because they get ruined by irresponsible drivers faster. 
In fact, what confuses my most is that I brought out this exact point in my original post. If you look at the end of the post, I point out that I drive an automatic, and that only some of us look at it as what it deserves to be looked at. A VW, not "just a car." However sadly, most automatic drivers don't.
ETA: Looking over this post I still want to make one thing clear: The main point of this post is an apology. Clearly anything said by me that makes me look on the side on "anti-auto" wasn't said clearly enough, so I've made an error. Also the bringing more grief upon you and, as an extension, myself, is a problem. Once again, an apology is an order.


_Modified by Asdfaeou36 at 11:38 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Asdfaeou36)*

ah man, don't worry about it, the past is the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we're all close in here


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Asdfaeou36)*

You get "one" free get out of jail card.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but here's my baby...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VDubn04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubn04* »_I know this is an old thread, but here's my baby...

















How is this an old thread? We 'makin moves hard' as the Germansquad guys like to say







Nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Here are my two ladys at the beach just north of Boston. Went on a bit of a road trip the last two days


----------



## glxcited (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Here are my two ladys at the beach just north of Boston. Went on a bit of a road trip the last two days

















Is that Hampton Beach?


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (glxcited)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxcited* »_Is that Hampton Beach?

Looks like it...but I'm guessing to.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

I think it was in Revere just north of Boston


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Boston


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Boston

me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

it's a nicer drive by car than plane


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_it's a nicer drive by car than plane









I did, back in '03 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drove up to Beantown for 3 days before heading down to Waterfest for 3 days. 14hrs up, 12hrs home
That was a great week


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I would of loved to stay in Boston longer but it was really quiet, felt like a ghost town. So I decided to do the drive up the coast and it was way worth it, great scenery!


----------



## ert3 (Aug 7, 2007)

any updated bout the tip chip


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (ert3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ert3* »_any updated bout the tip chip 

will post back tomorrow about the tip chip (might even get Jeff Moss to post as to the reason why or why not)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Anyone running Falken 912s yet??? Kinda want to get new tires. Might as well get new ones while money is around.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3421823
Anyone else see this, looks interesting...BT+tip=slipage.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRadon)*

Interesting. I am pretty sure just mashing on the tranny really bad can cause slippage with stock power lol. Sometimes I feel like it slips, but its just not a manual you know - it is compensating for the power.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hello everybody


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Hello everybody


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Anyone running Falken 912s yet??? Kinda want to get new tires. Might as well get new ones while money is around. 

I was thinking about getting a new set, I already run a set of the ZE 512...the two in the front have had it, my control arm bushings and strut bearings are shot, and all that slop in the front end made for uneven wear. 
I'm sure you already know that the 912s are a upgraded version of the 512s.
Taken from Edge Racing wesite:

_Quote »_Quick Facts:
The Falken Ze912 is the replacement of the ultra-successful Falken Ze512. It improves on the old tire in the following areas:
Better Handling (wet and dry)
Higher mileage warranty (now 40,000 miles)
Better and more uniform wear
Fantastic Value
Quieter ride
Asymmetric tread design (which means you can rotate the tires front-to-back and side-to-side as you wish)
Wear indicators
4 wider circumferential grooves for better hydroplaning resistance
Squarer shoulder (improved “beefier” looks) 

Falkens are really a great value, especially for a summer season tire IMHO.
I chose to replace the 2 fronts with 512s again since the back two are in perfect shape, that way I can use the money saved from not buying four tires to replace the worn bushings and strut bearings with poly ones and get a full alignment, along with other maintanience things (tanny fluid & filter for one) before the trip to H2O.
I had already blown $100 of my budget on replacing my broken antenna with this last week










_Modified by PJA021.8t at 11:31 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah every single thing about the 912s i like, except the "beefier looks." I wanted a more stretched looking tire which had the same rolling diameter (i dont want to undersize). I am just not sure that they offer enough of a stretch to make the car look really good.







I dont know for sure tho.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

My car oversteers like a mofo these days, i love it


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_My car oversteers like a mofo these days, i love it









lol


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Talked with Jeff Moss yesterday and the reason there is no Tip Chip for our cars is that the transmission is built by Hitachi and not Bosch, like all other trannies that have already had a tip chip designed for them.
Moss also stated that due to this fact it would take about 6 months before a chip would come to the market due to R&D. The other limiting factor is that Moss and others like him feel that the Hitachi unit is built fairly well and if there was a tip chip designed what would be its overall purpose.
I will be sending a couple of links regarding this topic to Moss who will take a look at what I was talking about and possibly respond in greater detail himself or will let the guys over at GIAC chime in on the subject.

On a side note, when Moss was looking at my car he had some pretty good things to say about it, most noteably was that I have to much turbo for the octane that I am running (91). Due to this I am now starting down the road of my next mod. When I get a little futher along in the development of this mod I will post back and reveal it to everyone. All I will say about it right now is that some of you will rebel against it and some of you will want to take advantage of it just as I am.


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

H20.... WHOS IN!?!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_H20.... WHOS IN!?!


I'm in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
I'm in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Anyone else


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_Talked with Jeff Moss yesterday and the reason there is no Tip Chip for our cars is that the transmission is built by Hitachi and not Bosch, like all other trannies that have already had a tip chip designed for them.
Moss also stated that due to this fact it would take about 6 months before a chip would come to the market due to R&D. The other limiting factor is that Moss and others like him feel that the Hitachi unit is built fairly well and if there was a tip chip designed what would be its overall purpose.
I will be sending a couple of links regarding this topic to Moss who will take a look at what I was talking about and possibly respond in greater detail himself or will let the guys over at GIAC chime in on the subject.

On a side note, when Moss was looking at my car he had some pretty good things to say about it, most noteably was that I have to much turbo for the octane that I am running (91). Due to this I am now starting down the road of my next mod. When I get a little futher along in the development of this mod I will post back and reveal it to everyone. All I will say about it right now is that some of you will rebel against it and some of you will want to take advantage of it just as I am.

I was under the impression Hitachi did not make our trannies. I was under the impression that there is a company starting with a G which makes them. Cant remember the name. And they make them sealed so that you cannot work on them - and so that they must be replaced as a whole (thus company G makes more money). Its not Getrag.... man i wish I could remember the name. A guy I know used to work for VW and told me all this. Also told me that the tip tranny generally holds up to around 260 hp/tq before it starts to slip. Guy was really on the ball about stuff.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I was under the impression Hitachi did not make our trannies. I was under the impression that there is a company starting with a G which makes them. Cant remember the name. 

I think you're correct Ian. It's called Jatco with Hitachi programming . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 9:31 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Jatco!!! Yes!!!! BTW: Can someone please IM me if they are friends with anyone who retails Helix lighting? Like... good friends?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

here we go...


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

and of course I forgot to get some interior shots with the new R32 Steering wheel
but I got these


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I didnt even know that was your car lol. Enjoying Steve's wheel?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

nobody knows, my car is low profile








maybe that's why nobody else takes pics of it haha
I definitely like the feel of the R32 steering wheel
also picked up a cupra R lip and ordered a eurojet SMIC and full silicone piping kit at the show 
and I thought I was just gonna get a RSB and be done with it all haha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Heheheh you know better than that. Yeah right... an end? Nurgaplz.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Car looks great Tanik








My car looks like poop these days... rainy days + daily commute to work + no car wash = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But I'm still breaking 400 miles to the tank all the time on the highway + 10% city


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

did a few minor exterior changes, haven't posted here in a while, so here goes it....


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

I'll finally post some pics of my MK5 GTI. Traded my Jetta for it about a year ago.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks suuuuuper low! Looks good man







Glad to see a mk5 coming in here







You should think about getting some red VW centercaps to match everything!


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Just got my textured rubstrips and door handles. Take a look.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

^^^ nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Yes, very nice.
Love Red and Black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Looks suuuuuper low! Looks good man







Glad to see a mk5 coming in here







You should think about getting some red VW centercaps to match everything!


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

I could never go that low and still have any car left to drive. I scrape to often as is at low speeds and severe angles and I wont even get on how crappy the roads are


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I just got something new! Can you tell what it is (maybe if you know me well enough!)
These 3 pictures have ONE thing in common. What is it?

























If you guessed A NEW CAMERA! You are correct


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I was gonna guess the tripod


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_









JOEYMOD FTW!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Smoked ecodes ftw!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Is that car ever dirty? Always so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
flip-flops ftw


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

That IS dirty. I havent washed it for almost a week!








I am extremely anal about the car appearing clean as well as being highly reflective. I guess it shows. Just now to get all the little defects out! 
To be 100% honest, I dont think I have seen more than ONE mk4 with better paint than mine in person. Well... better ORIGINAL paint than mine







I try to keep it that way.... 
And the grills are getting repainted - so dont mind them


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hey nice pics everyone!
Ian what camera did you get, those pics look way better now


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Panasonic Lumix LZ7. Its a point and shoot 7.3MP and you can get it for $175!


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

what mirrors are these?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Panasonic Lumix LZ7. Its a point and shoot 7.3MP and you can get it for $175!

Damn, thats a hell of a good deal


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmlevel.com* »_what mirrors are these?

Mine







I did em yo!


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

nice man, you are always doing custom stuff, you were a lot of inspiration for my Jetta.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Is that car ever dirty? Always so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
flip-flops ftw









he's lucky like that for living in Cali...


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

took a few more pics of my car today.
























You don't even want to know the road I had to go down to get these pics, very careful driving is all I have to say. Oh and the 3 Wheeling pic will give you a small tast of what the other 4 miles of that road look like.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

You are really brave or really crazy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

PG PARTAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!








That led to me now having this
















Thanks Mr. Ivan Lee for the trunk swap








Now people can mistake me EVEN MORE for a GLI


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_You are really brave or really crazy









Or a little of both!


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

Haven't really posted in here for a while, but since i got some new headlights and did a mini photo-shoot, I will post a few new shots.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Are those the clear or smoked ones? They look great. I want a set soooo bad - but I cant afford them. Im going to have to do a set of retrofits instead







*Sigh* Baller status I will not be


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Sick car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tornado Red FTW!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

What would you guys get?
Mk5 GTI 2.0T fully loaded? manual trans
or
Audi A3 2.0T fully loaded? manual trans
I think I'm set with colors too... White for both or Misano red for the audi if i take that route.
Nav, HID for both / S-line, Titanium package for audi


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

no question A3 s-line package http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I like the styling on the GTI a bit better - but you gotta get an audi. All the way.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I agree, the A3 would be my choice.
the owner of a local tuner shop out here just did a red A3, REVO stage 1 software.... lowered it on Vogtland coils with some 18" BBS hotness.... and put on an Oettingier front bumper.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

I agree







I actually already set my mind up on the A3 but just wanted to hear some other opinions. I guess it is the A3 then.
Fully loaded A3 is about 7-8K more than the fully loaded GTI though lol. Is it true that the A3 is slightly lighter than the GTI? Performance wise, i would say it's exactly the same for both?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Just one of a g2g and new trunk.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

awesome pic Ian...i will use in my gtg thread...


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Nice shot! Hey you should really get some 04+ tails (I know I know GLI FTW)


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

i think i want to get those tails for my bf...hmmm...


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Are those the clear or smoked ones? They look great. I want a set soooo bad - but I cant afford them. Im going to have to do a set of retrofits instead







*Sigh* Baller status I will not be









Thanks, they are the smoked ones







The day after my little photo-shoot, i went with a friend (pheller here on vortex) and did another photo-shoot, so I hope you guys don't mind if I whore some more photos


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Super nice Pictars! That last one is really sick


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I think my camera is trying to tell me to NOT take night pictars. Im really not impressed with its night capability.
It looks okay here, but in raw form, its not very crisp. I couldnt make a poster out of any of these
































On the brite side, I have figured out my next series of mods for the next stage.
Doing retrofits which (i think) will be modeled after the B7 RS4 - which have a metallic silver alu frame and black insides. 








Might paint the mirrors to match. 
Then going with some (yes bare with me) 215/45/18 P Zero Nero or Dunlops (If i can afford them). Want some luxurious looking tires on there with a little stretch. For some reason I feel like 40 series are too small for my car















Hopefully a few other things will tie it all together nicely! What do you guys think?


_Modified by idwurks at 2:09 AM 9-29-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I think your night pics look fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Try a blk & wht night pic, would look cool.
After dark pics are the hardest, either yes or no, no in between. Yours came out "yes".
New tires... again? I'm telling ya, take a look a bridgestone potenza re750's, 225/40/18. On my third set, love them.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Whats up guys and gal??
Just checking in from H20 down in the OC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car really performed well on the cruise down, I did a fluid change before coming down here, and shes shifting perfectly. Also had to upgrade my front end bushings to poly ones, and my strut bearings and plates were shot too, now the Jetta handles like it was brand new.
I'm on my second set of Falkens Wes, I think for what they cost per tire they perform really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I get a some good pics from the show maybe I'll "whore" some out later.










_Modified by PJA021.8t at 8:33 AM 9-29-2007_


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

idwurks- I think the shots came out really well, 
spkn^GRMN, nice choice on tires, currently I am running bridgestone potenza 960 as pole positions and I love them, they grip real well, and aren't bad in the wet either


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Wes, Ive only had one set on these wheels so far. I just keep going back and forth on what I want (Never really going through with it.) Those Bridgestones are $$$$$ and I would have to get a used set, but you are running 18x8.5 right? I am running 18x8 all around. Jose (the guy with the red garbino gti) had 18x8 and was running 215/45/18. Check out some pics - also Erik (bluefox280) is running 225/45/18 on his 18x8.5. I think it looks realllllly good!
Jose: (215/45/18)
















Erik (225/45/18)
















And even the new volvo C30 runs an 18x7.5 and a 215/45/18
Looks great (the tire size!)










_Modified by idwurks at 9:59 AM 9-29-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So who went to H20????? Do tell!


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I just got back, 11 hours of driving and a long weekend of drinking to finish off the year!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

I went also, good times....


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_....to finish off the year!























my season isn't over yet, still got Dubs in the Trees 2 in Ct on the 14th, and DCI's Toys 4 Tots in Philly on Nov. 10th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Girl stop rubbing it in!!!! (Edited for tired posting)


_Modified by VEEDUB T at 3:47 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB T* »_Girl stop rubbing it in!!!! (Edited for tired posting)

yeah, my season is never over...my gtg might do a ski trip for winter


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Sweet you guys should come up to Canada and take some lessons


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

that's a little far for just a weekend


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_that's a little far for just a weekend









If I can hit H20 I'm sure you can come up here to hit the slopes


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I did.
Marko, I saw your car parked on the entrance road to track on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish we could have hooked up for a few








We should have had a Tiptronic GTG, somewhere








maybe next year


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_I did.
Marko, I saw your car parked on the entrance road to track on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish we could have hooked up for a few








We should have had a Tiptronic GTG, somewhere








maybe next year



I vote CALI







Ill host at my place







and we can cruise PCH. 
BTW: Can someone please check their invoice for a tip tranny flush and filter? Id like to know how much the dealer charges. I was qouted for about $500 here a few months back... need to get this done










_Modified by idwurks at 7:22 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*









YESSS Nik Won! If anyone saw his car, i made the display. Come to me for displays peopleee!!










_Modified by idwurks at 7:39 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
We should have had a Tiptronic GTG, somewhere








maybe next year


I'd be down for this. Should have my license back by then (hopefully before the end of the year)


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

We should of set something up! Bad planning, maybe next year...
Hey there was another 2 winners with tips!








Here is Don's Tip, he took 2nd place


















_Modified by VEEDUB T at 5:19 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Ian, thanks for the heads up "Come to me for displays peopleee" a couple days too late


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Hahah just a little self promotion







Thats one SUPER hot jetta too







Do you have any pics of his retrofits?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

nice to see some tips getting recognized in the shows!
when I brought mine to its first (and prob only) show nobody even looked at it haha


----------



## VEEDUB T (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Here you go Ian







:


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

After a $15K salary raise, I went over to a nearby Audi dealer this morning... I was turned on by the flat bottom steering wheel, red leather interior of the new TT







They got a remote operated spoilers too


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

lucky sh it...and yes they're sooooo hot


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Oh god...
I did it...
New A3 on order








Specs
6 spd MT
Misano Red Ext / Black sports leather Int
S-Line package
Titanium Package
Open Sky system
Premium Audio package
Bi-xenon Headlights
Convenience Package
Cold weather package
Ipod interface
Sun shades
Rear airbags
I think this is every single possible option available on the 08 A3 except navigation.
Only ONE like this configured in the whole country








Luckily it's located in the same NY state at least.
I didn't want the red, I wanted all those options but White/Black combo but dealer told me they can order it but it would take 16 weeks... my @ss.
Car should be here early next week. end of this week at the earliest. It's getting transported in a nice consealed trailer for free.

I need to kiss my GTI goodbye but the good thing is.... my roommate is buying the car off me







And I will still get to see it everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*








Oh well. Will you still post in here? We are losing em like flies! I love the car though - sounds amazing.
So when I work on my car, I never seem like I have enough hands... So I hired some more


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

ahahaha, love those pics^^^^!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

It has been quite a while since I posted pictures of my car so here are some new ones.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oh god...
I did it...
New A3 on order









Congrats!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Thanks Heather








Don't worry Ian, I will post here as my roommate just decided to buy the car off me








I will get to drive my new car AND the GTI and see it everyday.
I would hate to see my GTI go








I'm already starting to order a bunch of stuff for the A3, it's crazy... and it's not even tax return season yet


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Driving home, saw our little friend here parked ON THE STREET... (in Long Beach







) so I did what ANY other dubber would do - I parked behind it, took out my tripod and camera, and took long exposure pics
































And a last one of the sneaky little wanker Borris!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

you're to funny Ian....






















Borris is looking good though


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

awesome ride!!^
my tip is giving me problems again unfortunately...looks like this time the motor/tranny mounts are on their way out and if driven hard a couple more times my shop said they will be toast
only 46k on the engine with the tip trans replaced at ~20k
hopefully I can get the mounts covered under the powertrain warranty but if not I gotta go with some serious urethane 
anyone else have this happen?



_Modified by TANiK at 12:25 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_awesome ride!!^
my tip is giving me problems again unfortunately...looks like this time the motor/tranny mounts are on their way out and if driven hard a couple more times my shop said they will be toast
only 46k on the engine with the tip trans replaced at ~20k
hopefully I can get the mounts covered under the powertrain warranty but if not I gotta go with some serious urethane 
anyone else have this happen?

Nope







Where are you driving so hard? I suggest some VF mounts honestly - if you are going through them like that. Pendulum mount for starters obviously. I think the pendulum mount is really the one that does the greatest effect IMO. ECS has a nice little powdercoated piece. Or you can pick up just the bushings for cheap - under $30.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I commute from near BH to Downtown daily and also drive to Chatsworth, Malibu, and other kinda far places every week
also I don't drive the stg2 like a grandma







hehe
gonna try to get the pt warranty to cover the broken ish otherwise it is gonna cost me
oh yeah the broken mounts cause a lot of motion of my engine and transmission which in turn has caused an exhaust leak in my Eurosport downpipe








this might get expensive


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Yes....the *VF pendelum* mount is a MUST!!!
It eliminates most of the major engine movement. I put one in after I swapped in my new down pipe because under acceleration the down pipe would hit the heat shield covering the rack. The VF mount took care of that issue. But if I was to do the engine side and tranny side mounts, I would just replace the inserts and save some $$$.




_Modified by PJA021.8t at 4:15 PM 10-14-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Hey Tanik, i had the same thing happen to me with the fat beefy Milltek 3" downpipe i had causing rattling against my tranny case due to worn out stock bushings and mounts.
The Milltek downpipe was replaced for a brand new one under warranty (Stratmosphere is local







) and I also got the EIP dogbone mount since after some research, eip mounts seemed like the mounts with the least in-cabin vibration in gear. Since then, nothing rattled, everything is really nice and solid. Car feels really solid and it really does get rid of wheel hops on launch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

awesome
thanks guys
is there an upgraded transmission mount for the tip on our cars?
my car is at the dealership right now and they want 360 to put in a new tranny mount
and then they will look and see if the whole trans needs replacement
in the meantime I got the 08 H3 as a 2nd car and have been taking potholes and bumps hard as ****
PS I thought they canned our forum and I was not a fan, good to see it back


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_awesome
thanks guys
is there an upgraded transmission mount for the tip on our cars?
my car is at the dealership right now and they want 360 to put in a new tranny mount
and then they will look and see if the whole trans needs replacement
in the meantime I got the 08 H3 as a 2nd car and have been taking potholes and bumps hard as ****
PS I thought they canned our forum and I was not a fan, good to see it back


Dogbone mount is a trans mount, the dealer is probably talking about replacing the dogbone mount. If i'm not mistaken, dogbone mount aka pendulum mount goes on both the rear of the engine and tranny case to the body. 360 is a total BS.
You can get a quality aftermarket full dogbone mount for 100~130 and install it for an hour labor totalling less than 200.



_Modified by yoonskim at 12:52 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Actually you can get them for about $80 from either MJM, ECS, or BFI. I suggest the BFI stage 1 since its only about 15% stiffer than stock. Install is probably about 30 minutes for short, and an hour tops.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

so now I am stuck between having the stealership overcharge me for the stock part and possibly then installing a whole new transmission
or I could just tell them not to do it and buy an upgraded mount and have my performance shop install it
I figure if I go this route they will not want to replace the tranny under the powertrain warranty
I gotta decide by tomorrow morning
this sucks!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_so now I am stuck between having the stealership overcharge me for the stock part and possibly then installing a whole new transmission
or I could just tell them not to do it and buy an upgraded mount and have my performance shop install it
I figure if I go this route they will not want to replace the tranny under the powertrain warranty
I gotta decide by tomorrow morning
this sucks!


Is your tranny F'ed up? What's the symptoms? 
I replaced my dogbone about 2yrs ago with the eip mount and my car still vibrates at stop lights, but smooth while driving. 
***Question: How do you know when a mount is going bad? engine, tranny, etc....
My jetta just rolled over 73,500, so the timing belt replacement is fast approaching at 75k. Im off work today so rotating tires and doing an oil change. Last oil change I installed the ECS magnetic plug, so I'll get a pic of any metal shavings attached. Car is running well, just laided down 410 miles on a single tank of gas.








Current cost for 93 octane gas in Charlotte, NC is 2.96/gal.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

TANiK:
http://www.vf-accessories.com/acc_vw_mk4mounts.php 
The VF mounts are the best available IMO, stock or inserts just don't cut it.
Wes:
What are you using for Oil?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_so now I am stuck between having the stealership overcharge me for the stock part and possibly then installing a whole new transmission
or I could just tell them not to do it and buy an upgraded mount and have my performance shop install it
I figure if I go this route they will not want to replace the tranny under the powertrain warranty
I gotta decide by tomorrow morning
this sucks!

Why dont you ask them for a breakdown on their pricing for the install. If there are any discrepancies, be vocal about it. They can't deny you warranty work because you dont want to go with a certain part of theirs. You can just tell me to do the transmission, and you will purchase a mount from your local mechanic. Why not even tell them, you want a stiffer mount, so that this doesnt happen again? Honestly - they arent being honest with you, so just bring forth all the stuff that doesnt make sense. Dont be rude though - just ask questions and ask why its that way.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_TANiK:
http://www.vf-accessories.com/acc_vw_mk4mounts.php 
The VF mounts are the best available IMO, stock or inserts just don't cut it.
*
Wes:
What are you using for Oil?* 

Gonna try Castrol Syntec 5w30 this go round with the oversized vw oil filter(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2943019) which allows for a little extra oil to fill it. 730pm is the start time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 4:58 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

If you manage to get the passat oil filter in let me know how you did it. I've tried to install one and so has my shop and neither of us could get it in due to a part being in the way (dont remember which one it is though since it's been about 5 oil changes since I tried last). I even had my friend who worked at a dealership try and put one it and it didn't go. Good luck and make sure you got a stock size filter on hand just in case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

I've been using the passat oil filters since jan 06 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Gonna try Castrol Syntec 5w30 this go round 

I've been using Amsoil European car formula the past three changes...good stuff.

_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_with the oversized vw oil filter

Really..learn somthing new every day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

ok so I got the dealership to stop before the part arrived so I am going to pick it up soon and take it to the performance shop to have a new mount installed
the owner of the shop said he thinks the best mount for me right now would be a hybrid of rubber and polyurethane which can be bought and installed for $120
I asked about the vf mount and others but he said with my setup it would cause too much vibration at idle
I am going to be having a Neuspeed 28mm adjustable RSB installed while the car is there also
so that will put the list of this month's new stuff at: eurojet SMIC, boost kit, TIP, throttle body hose, new hybrid dogbone mount, and the rsb
gonna have the boost turned up a bit once I get the downpipe fixed and then I should be good to go
Peace


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Sounds nice








My new car is finally getting transported to me in a trailer. Hopefully I will be able to pick it up by monday or tuesday.
Crazy me, I already ordered near 3K worth of parts for the A3








The GTI will eventually go... i will hate to see her go seriously


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB T)*

Southern California Traffic. ridiculous. I hate this place.








And one of the Boooooorrrrrris







Thanks to Mike Potter and Parts4Vws!!!! Great g2g today.










_Modified by idwurks at 11:24 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

damn I wish I could've made it to the g2g!
traffic definitely sucks here but atleast you were behind a nice 337
Peace


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_The GTI will eventually go... i will hate to see her go seriously









yea that is sad but you've moved on to bigger things, i will hopefully be doing the same, new job here and the boys need more room now that they're getting bigger...


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

so hopefully tonight or tomorrow I will be going to pick up my car
should be footing a heft bill for the stuff it had done while at the shop: 
smic install
boost kit install
tip install
tb install
cv boot repair
dogbone mount upgrade
downpipe flex-section replaced
H&R rsb purchase and install
I am waiting on them to call me and tell me the final price
it is all worth it though
oh yeah so I was wondering...who's at the most miles on a modded 1.8t tip right now?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_
oh yeah so I was wondering...who's at the most miles on a modded 1.8t tip right now?

I'm at 74k, chipped it at 15k


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_oh yeah so I was wondering...who's at the most miles on a modded 1.8t tip right now?

Mine just turned 123k...did the REVO at around 90k.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

50K chipped miles for me








Doing so much all at once? lol
My first set of mods which also happened at once:
APR 93/Stock chip
Forge 007 DV (Now using Hyperboost Compact)
AEM CAI (Now using ESE intake)
H&R Cup kit (later switched to KW V2 coils)
GHL Full 3" Turboback (Now using Milltek TB)
Neuspeed 28mm RSB
Sony CDX-MP80 headunit
Alpine Type-R 12" Sub
Alpine mono amp 500Watts RMS
19" BBS CH (been through many different wheels since then







)
Retrofit HIDs

Bills were crazy crazy but I kinda regret doing so many things all at once as it was a COMPLETELY different car and I couldn't even tell which parts did what in terms of performance increase.

Things that I regret the most:
AEM CAI or CAI in general (I'm pretty sure i LOST power with that piece of junk)
H&R Cup kit (should have gone with coils from the first place, too bouncy and uncomfortable)
FK Smoked projectors w/ drop in HID which is not mentioned above but the lighting output was plain TERRIBLE (worse than stock halogens for real since I was using 6000K drop in non sense)
Last... Joining VWVortex! Made me a friggin modaholic and spend a fortune on my car while I had other things to afford. Did I mention the extra 5-6 hours a day on forums?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

thats quite a lot of stuff to do all at once!
I have been modding my car slowly but surely and do not remember putting on this much stuff at once
also I am at around 46k so hopefully there is another 100k or more left before I start having major probs
oh yeah for a list of my mods click my biography, just updated it
Peace


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I have been a slow moddder myself, did the exhaust first, then combined all the tuning mods at the same time as I did the REVO flash, as I was much more concerned with good fuel mileage and daily drivablity over super HP/speed (only at Stage 1). The tuner I worked with did a great job and I have no problems with it at all.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

With ALL the stuff I have on the car now, I still get 330city/440highway miles








I now believe that chips, exhaust don't really decrease gas mileage. I think CAIs do decrease gas mileage though. I could tell because the RPMs would drop like crazy on 4th and 5th gear requiring me to step on the gas a lot more than without the CAI on the car.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I get terrible mileage with the ****ty CA 91 octane
happy to report that my car is now running like a dream with all the new stuff on it
unfortunately with the oil change it ended up costing a little over a grand all together for the parts and labor (minus the eurojet smic and other stuff that I got earlier)
I also put the yellow spring in my Forge 007 DV instead of the old green one that was in there
the good thing is now the exhaust and engine actually sound like it they are supposed to, the shifts are smooth so far, and the handling with the RSB is amazing
I gotta get some pics of the SMIC it is very stealth
Peace


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

You know you say peace alot


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thought I would pass this along - there was a thread in the mk4 forum titled "B&M short shifter for tiptronics." Got a HUGE kick out of it. They are cuff links


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

that is awesome, I gotta get those


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Ever seen AutoArt products guys?
Follow my link, i'm sure you will want to spend $$$ 
http://www.autoartmodels.com/p...x.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got a few neat stuff from this company.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Guys, on a full tank of gas, how many miles do you get at half, with the needle straight up?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I can't tell you exact numbers Wes but I can tell you this.
It looks like I use up about 65~75% of the total mileage per full tank when needle is straight up. Meaning if i were to do 100 miles on full tank; i've gone 65~75 miles when needle is straight up. The rest has about 25~35 miles left to go before the light.
Why?
The first half (according to what the needle indicates) takes a LOT of miles but the last half drains down really rapidly.
Recently I've been hitting 220~250 miles when needle is at the center but then only 120-150 miles more before the beep/light. The numbers are slightly higher on full highway driving though. I seriously don't speed at all these days


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Well I'm trying to gauge if my mileage is accurate. Last two days of highway driving at 70-75mph, my needle was straight up after 247 miles travelled. Normal?
My mileage falls off fast after half tank also.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I would assume it's normal, don't all cars do that though?
I usually hit about 250 or more at half then only get about 170~190 more on the rest of tank, this is pure 100% highway though.
Looks like you are getting great mileage too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I think that the true "Half Tank" position is not accurate. You've never noticed how the last half of the tank just goes soooo quickly? I usually get about 100-150 miles but this tank, due to more highway driving than usual - i got about 250ish? It is 100% dependant on your freeway driving. My craphole is that I go start the car in the morning after not being driven for 24-48 hours, head to the grocery store a mile down the road, turn it off, then come home. So I get pretty bad mileage.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

To be a little more accurate, at least on my car, the car takes most mileage on the very first needle from full. I get about 60-70 miles before needle starts to drop from full.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

I see the same thing, around 185 to 210 by the time I get to 1/2 tank status...then the gauge will fall off rapidly. But I know that once the light comes on I can still squeeze the tank for another 75 to 100 miles before I pull into a station to fill up. It seems like the reserve is set up for about 4 to 5 gallons.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_I see the same thing, around 185 to 210 by the time I get to 1/2 tank status...then the gauge will fall off rapidly. But I know that once the light comes on I can still squeeze the tank for another 75 to 100 miles before I pull into a station to fill up. It seems like the reserve is set up for about 4 to 5 gallons.

4-5?! Should be at 1.9


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
4-5?! Should be at 1.9









correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

lol I was getting around 250 a tank with my exhaust leak
gotta do a few more fillups now that everything is fixed and then calculate


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Hello A3








Took your advices on getting the A3 instead of the GTI, thanks everybody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will still post on here! Can I?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Freakin SICK wideangle! Nice wheels too buddy







hahaa 
Ofcourse you can post - you are part of the gang!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Freakin SICK wideangle! Nice wheels too buddy







hahaa 
Ofcourse you can post - you are part of the gang!









It's my friend's 10-20mm wide angle lens, i'm actually thinking about STEALING it from him








Car is bone stock, wheels come like that, part of the uber rare Titanium package







lol 
Titanium package includes; 18" Gunmetal RS4 rims w/ summer performance tires, Black out S-Line grill, Black headliner, Piano black interior trims. Basically turns the car into a "*****" (no racist comment) Only thing I have added is the Kuda phone base for my iPhone which works wonders with the car's bluetooth preparation (voice over bose speakers, built in mic, auto music mute while on the phone, steering phone controls etc...)
I'm still too excited


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

this was my interior Thursday night torn down for a heater core replacement:








here it is again Saturday noon:










_Modified by Variety=Spice at 3:40 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
I'm still too excited









congrats again hun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

WOW, that A3 is smokin'!!!!!








I can almost smell the "new" car aroma and leather!!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_WOW, that A3 is smokin'!!!!!








I can almost smell the "new" car aroma and leather!!









Hahahaha
I can smell it too!!
I like the new car smell, i hope it stays for long








No farting in the car!


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

looks sick yoonskim
just like my buddy's a4 with the titanium sline
such a clean look
props for the titanium


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I'm already starting to get bored of the stock 200hp/207ft-lb torque nonsense. It's a fun car but a weakling








Can't wait to get it chipped! APR93oct - 252hp/303ft-lb torque!







I'm just patiently waiting for APR to start their holiday special!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I'm already starting to get bored of the stock 200hp/207ft-lb torque nonsense. It's a fun car but a weakling








Can't wait to get it chipped! APR93oct - 252hp/303ft-lb torque!







I'm just patiently waiting for APR to start their holiday special!


You are getting bored because the engine is sooooo smooth and silky! The 1.8T always had that omggahhhhh kick in the pants - which if you ask me, sucks sometimes. How about this - we can swap engines







Make you happy now??
hehehe


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Right now i have 1.8T + 2.0T how about that?








I wish it would equal 8 cyl, 40 valves 3.8L TwinTurbo


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Right now i have 1.8T + 2.0T how about that?








I wish it would equal 8 cyl, 40 valves 3.8L TwinTurbo
















Sounds like an Audi to me


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*

here's a teaser for what I have in store for this weekend:


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Wow, my old wheels!! Are they 19x8.5s as well? I miss my old 19 CHs








What's the deal with the brakes? Black painted brembo calipers? You know we all hate "T-zers"









Tanik: Car's looking GREAT man, everything flows really well. I just noticed... you must love silver don't you?







Paint the roof and/or mirrors black, let's get some contrast on the car








Either way, it looks great!
I see you got a mild drop, what suspension were you running again? It's not stock is it?

I'm already starting to hate the S-line factory suspension on my new car. Eventhough it's firmer than regular base A3 suspension, this is still way too soft. Taking corners gets me scarry as hell. It feels so damn dangerous taking sharp fast corners with so much body roll and soft springs







Are stock suspensions all like this? I haven't driven a stock car for a LONG time


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Wow, my old wheels!! Are they 19x8.5s as well? I miss my old 19 CHs








What's the deal with the brakes? Black painted brembo calipers? You know we all hate "T-zers"










18x8.5. I got them because I needed wheels to fit over the new brakes. I refinished them myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
As far as the brakes go, they're Boxster calipers over TT rotors with Pure Motorsport brackets. All told I put together an ECS Stg.2v1 kit for considerably less than they sell theirs.
And I repainted the calipers black without the Porsche logo because I like the stealth look








If all goes well this weekend I'll install the brakes and take pics for a DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 10:07 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

I was shopping for ECS Stage 2 V2 until recently I decided to get a new car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff, i'm sure you will get enough braking power







I love the stealth look as well. CHs are great wheels, they fit over most BBK. You are going with 225 profile tires right? I assume 225/40/18?
Just asking because my car was rubbing when I had my CHs in 19s and I used to run 235/35/19. It sucked, i never really got to drive the car with no worries.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Tanik: Car's looking GREAT man, everything flows really well. I just noticed... you must love silver don't you?







Paint the roof and/or mirrors black, let's get some contrast on the car








Either way, it looks great!
I see you got a mild drop, what suspension were you running again? It's not stock is it?


thanks a lot bro
I am a huge fan of the silver for sure
have seen my kit with the roof and other accents painted black and it was nice but not my style
as for the suspension I have the Koni Yellow shocks with the Neuspeed Sofsport springs
handles awesome especially with the new RSB and Michelin Pilot Sport tires, and has the perfect amount of lowering to give the car a nice look and stance without scraping and such
Peace


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I've new car fever and there's no cure!!








It's between a black GLI or an A3... damnit, decisions.
Keeping the mk4 though, too heavily modded and paid for to let her go.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Awwwww come on Wes, you know the answer








*cough* A3 *cough*
you already have a Jet, go A3 this time








Are A3s rare around where you live as well?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Are A3s rare around where you live as well?

VERY, have seen maybe 3 since they came out.
Send me a PM of how much you spent


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_I've new car fever and there's no cure!!








It's between a black GLI or an A3... damnit, decisions.


me too...go with an A3 if those are your choices...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Why dont we just all buy A3s and make this the A3 thread


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
VERY, have seen maybe 3 since they came out.
Send me a PM of how much you spent









The car sticker price was just barely under $36K
It had everything but Navigation and DSG transmissions so I saved about 2K~2.5K there. But I ordered the RNS-E navigation seaprately anyway








Check PM!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Why dont we just all buy A3s and make this the A3 thread









*X2 that line is crazy funny...but is it wrong that i'm thinking A3 as my next car too?*


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_
*X2 that line is crazy funny...but is it wrong that i'm thinking A3 as my next car too?*

Hell no








I love my A3, still not more than the GTI but i love it








But I think I'm gonna like the A3 a lot more when I get it chipped as soon as break in is over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Man these new VAG CAN Bus interface is so much more professional than the older hex stuff.
I'm already having so much fun recoding bunch of stuff with VAGCOM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rear fogs are just matter of changing bit values and so are everything else including open/closing windows and sunroof via keyfob, killing seat belt chimes.
Guys, either MK5s or new generation Audis make a great replacement for our neva lose 1.8Ts








I'm not bragging, i'm just so damn happy with the car


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Spooled_AWP)*

Just check out my signature for a pic, mine is Auto...I wouldn't lie about that


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Why dont we just all buy A3s and make this the A3 thread









no thanks, i was thinking that, but i really want an awd bmw 328xi


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
no thanks, i was thinking that, but i really want an awd bmw 328xi









And I want an RS4







Or a Mk2 TT


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
And I want an RS4







Or a Mk2 TT









I actually almost bought the Mk2 TT until I found out that 2.0Ts don't come in manual AND don't come in quattro but still priced a lot higher than previous TTs with manual and quattro. But you might go crazy once you see the interior color options on the TT in real life. I love the black interior/red seats and trims combo, it's way






















But RS4 is still my dream car too, who DOESN'T want an RS4 on this board??








I'm just heart broken that S3s aren't available here in the state side.







It's THE perfect car for me... fast, good looking inside/out, fun, AWD and most importantly, LOTS of room for performance improvement


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

True about the TT. It is strange how they decided to switch the transmission options, but instead of getting the 2.0T in 6mt and awd, you can now get the 3.2L 250 hp awd 6mt TT.







And the R32 is only getting DSG.... so... its a weird situation atm. 
I am in love with all the new Audis. I really want to work for Audi - but we should all know how realistic that is. 
Im glad you didnt buy a new TT, i would hate you heather!







There is some 18 year old from around here that has one... what a waste if you ask me.
Not to always post about myself, but here is some new work I have been doing - I am really proud of how stuff is coming out.
2week modeling and prototyping project: Puma Headphones








and the 30x20" board that went with it
















And energy drink that is sold locally that I relabled and relogo'd








Some footwear renderings:








>> fullsize >> http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs2...s.jpg
I just wanted to share some stuff with you guys. I feel like this is our own little forum space and I feel happy to be able to share it with all you guys - I know i can trust your valueable input


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Very impressive Ian!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Want to help me design my next home? I'm serious


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

What part(s)???


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*









+








=








Not the best pic, but more coming later in the week.
I am all


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Niiiiccceee brakes sir.
Selling my ecodes - $200 + sh with all bulbs
Selling my 28mm RSB $150 + sh
Selling my Forge 007 - $90 shipped



_Modified by idwurks at 1:45 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Niiiiccceee brakes sir.


Thanks. They stop even better than they look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not bad for a kit I pieced together from all reaches of the intarwebs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
eBay for the calipers
Pure Motorsport for the carriers
ECS Tuning for the banjo bolts
Tirerack for the rotors and pads
I already had the lines (stock length SS)
Vortex classifieds for the wheels


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Great job gathering all the parts separately and piecing them all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I never really had a real brake upgrade other than slotted rotors, racing pads, racing fluids. Do SS lines really stiffen things up noticeably? Is it harsh by any chance? (Easy to "slowly" come to a full stop in heavy traffics?)


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Great job gathering all the parts separately and piecing them all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I never really had a real brake upgrade other than slotted rotors, racing pads, racing fluids. Do SS lines really stiffen things up noticeably? Is it harsh by any chance? (Easy to "slowly" come to a full stop in heavy traffics?)

Stainless lines do improve pedal feel a bit. Rubber lines can expand when under pressure, but SS/Teflon lines don't
It takes a lot less effort to bring the car to a stop now. It takes some getting used to, but it's not like you're going to go flying when you stop the car. The car doesn't stop dramatically, it just stops a whole lot sooner.
I'm very pleased with the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, by piecing the kit together I saved a substantial ammount of money when compared to what ECS is selling their Stg.2v1 kit for


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 4:24 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Man I wish my hubs/hats looked like that instead of a rusted piece of mexican steel








At some point I may have to talk to you about this setup so I can piece one together myself. I do think though - you should have painted them royal blue


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Man I wish my hubs/hats looked like that instead of a rusted piece of mexican steel








At some point I may have to talk to you about this setup so I can piece one together myself. I do think though - you should have painted them royal blue










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3537936 <<<my DIY
as far as paint goes, it's all about subtlety for me. I am thinking about painting the brake centers a silver/gray to avoid the rust


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Hey Ian:
Is that puma shoe something that you designed?????
If they release it, can I have one in size 11?








I must say, with exception of driving/racing specific shoes, Pumas are really great driving shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

my car is officially taking a **** on everything
hard limp mode at ~5psi 
surging, stuttering, rough idling
and of course shooting *black sludge* out of the exhaust pipe
it was in the shop all of last week and apparently they didn't fix anything
now my dad is really pounding on me to sell this car and get something else
this sucks!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_my car is officially taking a **** on everything
hard limp mode at ~5psi 
surging, stuttering, rough idling
and of course shooting *black sludge* out of the exhaust pipe
it was in the shop all of last week and apparently they didn't fix anything
now my dad is really pounding on me to sell this car and get something else
this sucks!

Dunno what to say man.







Thats not good. How hard to you drive... really?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Tanik:
Symptoms sounds aweful.
I had exactly the same symptoms except for the black smoke out the rear.
I had:
Soft/Hard limp
Rough idling
Poor gas mileage
Surging
Engine stuttering
P0420 Cat below threshold codes
Back firing

What I did to cure EVERYTHING:
Started out with changing;
1. MAF
2. Coilpacks
3. N75J valve (switched from H - ECS Race valve)
Which cured most but not all...
Ended up getting more maintenance parts:
1. O2 sensors pre/post
2. Spark Plugs
3. Intake Air Temperature Sensor
4. New coolant sensor (green top)
Ended up spending a lot of bucks for all those above but at least I didn't pay any labor as I did all the work.
The thing that gave me the MOST improvement was actually the cheapest part which was the IAT sensor located on the passenger side end of the intake manifold.
N75 J valve cured surging and overboost problems though.

What I'm saying is, most likely your symptoms are coming from one or two faulty component. Don't just panic and spend too much money like me. I really found out I didn't need the whole new MAF, Plugs, Coil packs and O2 sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you get everything resolved


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Yeah have you replaced the coils packs?? Could be a super easy fix - that should be a recall item.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Sounds like a bad coil pack or two. Not sure about the black sludge but the rest sounds just like what happened when I blew a coil pack. Have you got the car vag-com'd for codes yet?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Ive learned that owning a VAG product without a VAG COM is like having bowls but no icecream... worthless


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

IAT sensor?
more info on this part plz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Ive learned that owning a VAG product without a VAG COM is like having bowls but no icecream... worthless









True!! but you know what? Once you get it... nothing really goes wrong


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_IAT sensor?
more info on this part plz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I talked about this for LONG on this thread!
Go back to the past (page 20)








It cured my 220 miles per tank poor mileage back to 350city/430hwy, smooth idling!!
On page 20, there's a picture of how it looks like as well. It's a very simple 2 minute fix once the hood is open.
The sensor gets oily and they dry up against the sensor causing incorrect readings which causes the car to run rich hence the rough idle and poor gas mileage overall..
Best of all, it's a very cheap replacement too!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Intake Air Temp sensor. Goes into your Intake manifold. Its a $25 part IIRC.
beat me







I still need to replace that guy.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Intake Air Temp sensor. Goes into your Intake manifold. Its a $25 part IIRC.
beat me







I still need to replace that guy.

You are lazier than I am... gosh hahaha


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I was running a long term fuel trim too lean code according to my shop and so they were going to replace the MAF but ended up just doing a throttle body alignment and clearing the codes. 
I have had the coilpacks all replaced by VW, new green top sensor, MAF replaced a few months ago by the dealership. 
Just spent almost 2g's on the SMIC/Boost Kit/Sway Bar/Maintenance and this is really disappointing me.
Thinking about a car that I can just get and keep stock, the 135i was lookin good
Peace


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

There's no way your car is running lean. If you pipes look like that, you gotta be running rich. Sensors maybe way off and give you wrong codes.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

My car.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey no manuals allowed







hehehe


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going on. Nice pics guys, I got alot of catching up to do.


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Hey no manuals allowed







hehehe

what u mean, i cant intrude anymore???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeGerman* »_
what u mean, i cant intrude anymore???









Wait you have a manual???? Its sooo smooth when I ride in it







You must be a shifting god!


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Those clutchless manuals are so smoooooth.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Wait you have a manual???? Its sooo smooth when I ride in it







You must be a shifting god!









My A3 shifts smoother than the GTI... Am I a shifting god too?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
My A3 shifts smoother than the GTI... Am I a shifting god too?









Your car is... You? Not so much


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Whorin' out the new pics


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Happy Thanksgiving Guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

JESUS!!
Anybody care to share what they did during thanksgiving???
Well, I took a long drive all the way down to South Pennsylvania with my girlfriend, went to King of Prussia Mall and spent bunch of money on non-car related items that girls tend to crave








Averaged 450 miles to the tank on the highway for 3 consecutive tanks, I'm overly satisfied








I'm getting the A3 chipped (taking advantage of the APR special that started today) tomorrow. Gas mileage won't be as high for quite a while from tomorrow








Keep it up guys (and Heather the only girl on this thread), the year 2007 is almost coming to an end, hope everything goes well with y'all








1000 mile break in over anniversary picture:








And the beauty


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lucky bastard... Ill never forgive you for making the move i would love to make lol. 
I drove up from socal to norcal... 430 miles either way.... Took 10 hours to get there and 8 to get back... Welcome to LA traffic guys. 
This weekend ive been liquidating some parts, including ecodes and rear sway bar - cuz im going to be buying Helix OEM reps with xenons installed. I figured - its about time to start getting some real mods. 
You wouldnt believe how quiet the car is up driveways now that i dont have a RSB!







That ALMOST makes it worth not having one... hmmmm.....
Im glad you are enjoying your A3... not like we EVER thought youd reconsider it haha

_Modified by idwurks at 7:39 PM 11-27-2007_


_Modified by idwurks at 7:39 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Chipped 1.8T =








Chipped 2.0T =




































Cruising on 3rd and going WOT makes my tires peel out








APR's claimed 252hp, 303ft/lb torque seems realistic... the torque is amazingly smooth and comes on so damn early.
Now the car is officially FUN to drive








Btw, I took advantage of the APR special that started yesterday








Can't wait to try 100oct when the weather warms up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

On this rainy friday in Long Beach, I have the wonderful task of removing my bumper and installing these guys.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Aww c'mon, you are gonna enjoy doing it anyway








Are there any recesses on the headlight to mount those ballasts?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

lookin good everyone!
my car is still having probs but hopefully will be running strong again asap


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Aww c'mon, you are gonna enjoy doing it anyway








Are there any recesses on the headlight to mount those ballasts?

Yes... but not the ballasts included...








Im not 100% satisfied with the quality of the wiring in them and I can tell someday I will be taking them apart again and rewiring everything with my own plugs. Other than that, everything works decently - wish the projector lense was a bit bigger... its a tad pueyney (sp). 
All in all - everything is to be expected. I didnt think id like the black - but its growing on me already







looks better than my black ecodes imo. 
Also - these headlights have no clips holding the poly lense on.... so im wondering if i can fabricate some of those, or buy them at dealers...









Glad your car will be running again Sir. Tanik.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

That's the thing with most of the HID kits, after relays and $hit, wiring get messy as hell and complicated but you don't see them anyway








Looks good though, you need some closer picture, that's almost a teaser


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Decided to sell the Helix..... PM if you wanna know why.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

You only had them on one day... what happened?/


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_You only had them on one day... what happened?/









Just not cuttin it for me. They look amazing... Ill give them that... but thats about where it stops. I felt like, they put out the same power of light that my ecodes did. Maybe i need a relay, maybe i need new bulbs... whatever reason... its a waste of my energy with all the stuff going on right now with school... id rather just spend a few months and slowely piece together some retrofits IMO or even just get some nicely colored overwattage bulbs for my ecodes... who knows...


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I was on the same boat with my GTI.
I first got some regular projectors (non-hid) and dropped in a HID kit (H7 HID kit to be exact). I did like the look but the output was amazingly dissatisfying compared to PIAA Halogen bulbs that I had on my stock headlight housings. I kept the setup for a week and I spent more money and got my retrofits. And happy ever after...
Ian, is your HID kit also a rebased H7 HID kit? (I'm sure it's not a D2S bulb HID kit is it?) The thing with rebased HID bulbs is that they produce a LOT less luminosity (proven fact) compared to true D1S, D2S HID bulbs even if they share the same color temperature (i.e. D2S 4300K vs. H7 rebased 4300K). On top of that, projectors made for halogens act different when it comes to concentrating beams on the ground. You need more space between the tip of the bulb and the tip of the projector lens from inside the whole housing. With halogen bulbs on halogen projectors, you are all set but if you were to put in a HID kit, rebased bulbs stick out longer hence you lose a significant amount of light output already inside the projector lenses. I hope you know what I mean.
That's one of the reasons why real HID housings are bigger and thicker than halogen headlight housings. It's surprising to see that Helix ones are no different. I thought they were really designed and made for HID kits








Hope all goes well next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

They actually do use a D2s bulb. I think the biggest problem with them is the color temp and the aim. The guy i bought them from says they are 5400k, yet 20squared doesnt offer anything close to that. I think they are 8000k because they are EXTREMELY blue... i think thats one of the reasons i cant really see much. ANother thing is that they seem to light up the right NEXT to the car better than in front of the car. I read in Bluefox's thread that people were using shims to aim the headlights better due to the adjusters not doing enough. 
Well one of my adjusters was already broken when i bought it, and had a piece of plastic tubing wedged inside so that the aim stayed the same. So i cant adjust that one, and the other one doesnt seem to do anything when i adjust it. 
Im just over all the work i would have to do you know? I feel like.... this is one of those things that I dont want to just hackjob and have barely working.... 
I know these are bad pictures... but you can tell what i am working with. While driving, the left projector actually cuts off on the road about 25m ahead of me... thats how low it is. I am facing up hill a bit onto a building, and this is what i get.








And in terms of luminosity... this picture helps demonstrate how even being right up in front of something, they are still not very bright.










_Modified by idwurks at 11:37 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

never really researched lighting but do you guys think it is worth it to upgrade the bulbs in the stock headlights to something like the Sylvania Silverstar Ultra?
I have my headlight insides painted body-colored otherwise I'd just spring for some sick HID/Angel Eye dealio
thanks


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Silverstars are good bulbs dude. I had them in my stockies and they made a HUGE difference. I have some 4000k color temp H7 bulbs laying around... not sure you could use them... but if you wanted, you can have them for $15 shipped or something...
But they are good bulbs. You may consider getting some Philips bluevision instead tho - about half the cost.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_JESUS!!
Anybody care to share what they did during thanksgiving???
Well, I took a long drive all the way down to South Pennsylvania with my girlfriend, went to King of Prussia Mall and spent bunch of money on non-car related items that girls tend to crave








Keep it up guys (and Heather the only girl on this thread), the year 2007 is almost coming to an end, hope everything goes well with y'all










you drove right past me







i live 45 mins east of the king of prussia mall, place is dangerous







and thanks, you too hun







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
i want silverstars for xmas....oh and some girl stuff http://www.seatbeltbags.com/

















_Modified by bellaheather at 7:35 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

You should check out Frietag.CH Heather... super cool recycled Swiss accessories. Made from the canvas of German trucks.... seriously though... check it out. Every bag is hand made and different


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Matt is not going to like you Ian


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Oooh, if only I knew you lived near KoP








Well, Lake effect snow storm here on Northwestern NY state currently








I still didn't get enough fun out of the chipped 2.0T








I guess I will start having fun with the Dunlop Wintersport 3Ds though








Be safe, drive safe everybody!
Anybody else besides me excited about 2008????


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_Oooh, if only I knew you lived near KoP









holla at me shopping with your gf!!! you and Matt can just sit on a bench and talk vw/audi


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_
holla at me shopping with your gf!!! you and Matt can just sit on a bench and talk vw/audi























Yes... maybe next time you and my gf can go in and do some 12 hour shopping while I talk Cars with Matt








Tiffany & Co at KoP mall didn't have the ring I wanted to get my GF so I'm looking at something else now...








I wish I could just take one of four rings out of my Audi grill and give it to my girlfriend and get her satisfied


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Tiffany is overpriced


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bellaheather* »_Tiffany is overpriced









Yeah but you didnt say... Its TOO overpriced and I wouldnt LOVE something from there


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

i would kill Matt if he bought me anything from there!! you can get the same stuff at any jewelry store but bigger and more badass...with Tiffany you're paying for the name


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (bellaheather)*

Well... decided on the ring, Bvlgari Bzero Single Band White Gold... I have one for myself already since 2 yrs ago, so we will both be getting a matching ring








Now all she needs to do is buy an A3 3.2 Quattro.
She's into either Rabbit or the new Passat but maybe I will get her to buy an A3 3.2 in Ibis White








Actually I was looking at Sterling silver Tiffany rings, they aren't that bad... all between $125~$200. I'm not looking for rocks just yet... that's what costs much







At least she's THE one for me, just patiently waiting for her to finish her degree and be done with school








I need another salary raise


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

talking about matching cars....and ours were accidental








(he has ch's now so they aren't totally the same anymore)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lookin good Heather







But thats an old pic hehe
I polished one of my ecodes the last few days. Wetsanded it from 800-1000-1200-2500 and then used almost every polishing product I own on them. Used Plastix, Teflon Marine Polish, Wax, Rubbing compound.... Cant seem to get them perfectly 100% crystal clear... 
Kinda bummed. You can see some of the superfine scratches are still on them... Doh







What do you guys thnk would take them out? I ordered some 3m Rubbing compound and its on its wway, but im not sure its strong enough. I may need to take the HEAVY CUT compound to them








Before:








After:










_Modified by idwurks at 5:02 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

My buddy Mike wrote a DIY guide, might help-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485084 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_My buddy Mike wrote a DIY guide, might help-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485084 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thats what I followed... but the 3m rubbing compound hasnt come in yet. So thats the last littlebit im waiting for. Hopefully ill get em done







But thanks Wes!


----------



## SeGerman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

i say throw em out!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SeGerman)*

Deez $hits are near damn impossible to acquire these days








Ordered it before getting the car.... 2 months ago... was on backorder for 5 weeks.... and now, it's delayed another 5 weeks "or so"...
Starting to get very impatient right now


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Im pretty sure there is a way to code the cluster so that it reads the Boost... Ive been hearing that over and over and seen pics... now how to do it? No idea.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Lookin good Heather







But thats an old pic hehe

yea well my car was hit in Ny this past weekend, no new pics for a while...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
yea well my car was hit in Ny this past weekend, no new pics for a while...









Matts fault.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

nah...but being he is such a GREAT bf, he offered to fix it as my x-mas present


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

My GF bought me Milltek Turboback exhaust, S3 bumper, Carbonio intake, Forge DV, KW V3 Coilovers, Neuspeed RSB!!!















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then I woke up.... and all was








Seriously, that was my dream yesterday








Cooincidence? Today is our 1st anniversary day


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

1st anniversary of how long?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

1year :shy: :shy: :shy:


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_1year :shy: :shy: :shy:









cute!! Matt and I will be 2 yrs in Feb. how bout you, Ian??? You and Ash married yet???


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
cute!! Matt and I will be 2 yrs in Feb. how bout you, Ian??? You and Ash married yet???









We'll see










_Modified by idwurks at 12:07 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

awh i'm sorry to hear that hun...be optimistic


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

single & mingling http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_single & mingling http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Chicks dig Jettas


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Chicks dig Jettas









No way, they may own one but they dig GTIs since they are "cute"








Ever seen a sobe bottle cap with a question: "What do all college girls have?"... the answer was "A Jetta and a ponytail"


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Yes I have







And I got it on one of my drinks. Found it pretty hilarious!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Has anyone had an issue where the car bucks/boggs in 1st and 2nd gear? The rpms will climb and then suddenly the car will lose power and throw me around a little sometimes. Happens only in 1st and 2nd and majorily in tip. Still does it occasionally in D as well. Probably goes along with my ESP light which comes on occasionally and cannot be turned off, as well as the sudden loss of power at freeway speeds for a moment - losing all throttle ability. 
Anyone know? 
Past codes have been ABS sensor (only once), Steering angle sensor intermittant (only once about a year ago), and the occasional misfire code (about 6 months ago once). 
Brake light switch? Steering angle sensor? Dealer says "there is no problem" bastards.


----------



## 03GTI Guy (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

well here it goes, first vw. My first vehicle was a 95Yj bought used in 96....unfortunately I wasn't using it for what all jeeps are meant for(going off road) because I was too busy with work. After I graduated I just had no time. 








sorry about the crappy pic quality, this is my only digital camera, I sear it should be in a museum or something.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (03GTI Guy)*

Car looks great! I used to have a CD mavica! I just sold it this year so I know how you feel. THey have some great cams out these days for under $200. Check out the Panasonic Lumix Lz7 (7.2MP)
I took this with it. 
http://www.idwurks.com/borris_and_noble3.jpg


----------



## 03GTI Guy (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thats a sweet pic for a camera under 200 bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







, ill have to look into that. Im movin out to So, Cal(Hacienda Heights) here in a month so funds are very limited.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (03GTI Guy)*

So I've tried spark plugs, MAF, ecu reset, scans with no codes, already replaced the coolant temp sensor with a green top, replaced the DV with an R1....








Still dont know what the problem is. Next step is injector cleaner.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

*_I dream of RS4's too_*


----------



## 03GTI Guy (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*









my uncle and his new baby, at the time it was 1 of 3 white rs4's in the us, dunno if thats still true.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (03GTI Guy)*

I know of a kid in Mass. that has one too


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_So I've tried spark plugs, MAF, ecu reset, scans with no codes, already replaced the coolant temp sensor with a green top, replaced the DV with an R1....








Still dont know what the problem is. Next step is injector cleaner. 

How is the jetta acting? What's it doing?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

From my post in the technical forum...

_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Ill start off by saying... I have no CEL and no codes. Zero. I havent had any codes in a very long time. 
I currently have an issue in 1st or 2nd, from a stop or slow slow roll, the car will boost more aggresively than normal, and then cut power and almost feel like limp mode, and then come back. It is only from a stop or a slow roll and only obviously 1st or 2nd. The dealership said they couldnt find anything wrong - but as soon as i got back in the car - problem is still there.
I have checked:
Maf (replaced with a friends - no help)
DV (replaced with APR R1)
Spark Plugs (replaced and no improvement)
The problem started a while back and would only happen when the car was cold and in the first few minutes of driving. Now it happens almost every time I stop and go. I don't have a boost gauge - so I dont know what is happening with the boost - but i can hear the DV letting boost off when this happens.
Past codes included:
ABS speed sensor (once) but never came back 
Steering Angle Sensor (once and never came back)
I also have a failing SAI pump, which I am not sure if it could be leaking vacuum or something. I know you guys will have a lot of trouble diagnosing such a problem with no codes... as it could be anything... but I would really appreciate it as its driving me insane.
Here is a little data log in first gear.
http://www.idwurks.com/IanDouglass_Dec2007.CSV
_Modified by idwurks at 9:29 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

white rs4 ftw
my buddy knows a spoiled 17yr old who has one of the first 3
Ian good luck with your car!
I am still waiting on a reflash either tomorrow or after xmas
Peace


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I don't care if I'm called spoiled or what not... if I could only own an RS4 at age of 17....
One of my friend is a little spoiled....
E46 M3 White at age of 17
ML500 at age of 19
2 Mazda Miata (One turbo'd, one supercharged) for a fun car 
Cayenne Turbo (with everything, highest spec)
Audi TT
SLK55
he's one year older than me... above cars?? He still owns all of them haha









Btw Ian: I'm almost sure it is the N75 valve going... which one you have now? I had the exact same problem... my car would just jump on 1st or 2nd (overboost) and fall in limp mode but would reset. (Sometimes hard limp, sometimes soft limp, it was during winter) I had the ECS Race H valve... I've changed it to J and problem fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

DAMN YOU PCV VALVE!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_I know of a kid in Mass. that has one too









Yea, I know Ben, his user name here is smashR32, he's a good kid. He had that RS4 shipped here from the West Coast last year I believe, its really nice.
He also has 500 hp R32...








I hate him










_Modified by PJA021.8t at 8:59 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Lasrsktr)*

















Before:
Interior: 
NewSouth Column Pod 
Autometer Ultra-Lite Boost Gauge 
Exterior: 
Hella Smoked Tails 
Silver Stubby Antenna 
35% tint 
Smoked Corners 
Smoked Side Markers 
20th Anniversary headlights 
Euro Sport Yellow Lamin-X covers 
Engine: 
K04-20 series Turbo 
Hyperboost DV 
3" MAF 
380cc injectors 
ECS Pullies 
GHL Cold Air Intake 
Custom Revo Technik Stage 3 Software 
Evolution MotorSports Front Mount Intercooler 
2.5 GHL Turbo Back System 
K04-20 Exhaust manifold 
ECS N75 Race Valve 
Custom Samco Turbo Inlet Hose 
All other Samco Hoses 

















After the Transmission Swap I added...
Interior: 
42DD A Piller Pod
Stewart Warner EGT Gauge 
Engine: 
5 Speed Swap with LSD 
Southbend Stage 2 Clutch 
All 3 VF Motor Mounts 
Suspension: 
20th annv. sports suspension 
ECS Heavy Duty/Urethane Control Arm Bushing Set 
18 inch Aristos


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (lax1492)*

Nice car but this is for the Automatic crowd


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (methodicalmayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methodicalmayhem* »_Nice car but this is for the Automatic crowd









in heart i still am....


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

how did the tip handle the k04-20 turbo?
is the tip breaking the reason that you swapped to 5sp?
thanks


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

oh yeah got my reflash today Revo Stage 2 and I am loving it!
any other Revo Stage 2 tippers, what settings do you have for boost and timing?


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_how did the tip handle the k04-20 turbo?
is the tip breaking the reason that you swapped to 5sp?
thanks

it didn't with the first transmission.. then on to auto transmission #2 didn't want to push it so i swapped over


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (lax1492)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lax1492* »_
in heart i still am.... 

And that is all that matters. I think I can say no one in here hates what type of trans you have as long as it's a dub.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
Yea, I know Ben, his user name here is smashR32, he's a good kid. He had that RS4 shipped here from the West Coast last year I believe, its really nice.
He also has 500 hp R32...








I hate him









Yep! and yes he is nice, really quiet though


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_Yep! and yes he is nice, really quiet though









Computer Geeks...they're all the same









So anyways...I really miss my car...it's been out of commission for 10 days now. I was driving home from a Christmas party on the 18th in the wee hours of the morning and I hit a huge rock that was laying in the middle of the road that smashed my oil pan








I had it towed to a local shop that I take it to for anywork that requires a lift, but I found out the next morning that the owner is on vacation for like 3 weeks and would not be open again till mid January








so I had it towed to my house and I will be attempting to replace it on my back in the driveway








Hopefully, if that goes well I can also replace my broken shifter with the nice GLI one I found








along with a well need tune, and some readapting, since it was running like poop since Thanksgiving...damn holidays








/ rant


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

get one of these-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604903
and add this-->http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...netic
then read here-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3028126


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Thanks Wes, I have already done all that research though, but I appreciate it.
I have to put on another Aluminum one ($60) for now as I will not have another car to drive after Monday. And Christmas has left me low on funds so I can not afford the price of the ECS Kit. Maybe in the summer when I go a little lower.








I already have the ECS drain plug, the larger filter, and 5 quarts of Amsoil on standby right now. 
I'm just hoping that the weather hold out for this weekend, I've got a few of the guys from my club coming over for moral support and to drink my beer







... maybe even a winter bbq


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

My car is finally back to running correctly and I am very stoked! (Was having software issues for over a month) Went for a nice canyon run with my buddy and his STI and then stopped at Surfrider on PCH to take some pics. These pictures came out pretty decent, still getting used to the new camera. I will also get some interior shots today and post them up. 

































*Current Mod List:*
*Interior:*
OEM R32 Steering Wheel
42nDD black A-pillar boost gauge pod w/ VDO Boost Gauge
Ipod Hardwired To Factory Stereo
TT Pedals and Beetle S Deadpedal
Turbo S Doorpins
20th AE black headliner conversion 
20th AE aluminum trim pieces
*Exterior:*
18" OZ Aristo wheels stock from 20th AE/R32 with Mich. Pilot Sports
Eurogear R-Series Front Bumper
Eurogear R-Series Rear Bumper
Eurogear R-Series Sideskrits
Painted stock mirrors body colored
Painted inside of headlights body colored (colormatch joey mod)
New Beetle "turbo" badge
S2k Antenna
*Performance:*
Revo 4Bar Stage 2 Program
4Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator
Eurosport/Magnaflow custom 2.5" turboback exhaust 
Eurojet Upgraded SMIC
Eurojet Turbo Inlet Pipe, Throttle Body Hose, and Boost Kit
Forge 007 Diverter Valve
AEM Cold Air Intake
Upgraded Hybrid Dogbone Mount
*Suspension*
Eurosport Front & Rear Strut Bars
Upgraded polyurethane bushings all around
Koni Sport Adjustable Shocks
Neuspeed Sofsport Springs
H&R Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
*Brakes*
Audi TT OEM Big Brake Upgrade w/ Slotted Rotors
Stainless Steel Upgraded Brake Lines
Super Blue Racing Brake Fluid
Mintex Red Box Pads
and some stuff I forgot...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You have Revo right? S3? What issues and what did you do? My buddy from 23tuning, Lars Wolfe, thinks that my revo tune could be adapting strangely, or just have a problem, or having throttle sensativity issues... what were yours? 
I already sent revo an email.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I have Revo S2 and after over 3 years the software somehow "detuned" itself and started causing all kinds of problems. I replaced/rechecked every single sensor and mechanical issue and narrowed it down to a software problem. After not being able to get in touch with the clowns at ecode who installed it I had to have another shop flash a trial version of the program on the car. The trial version (a "fresh" file if you will) worked PERFECTLY, only problem was once it went back to stock I had no receipt to show that I had previously purchased the tune. After waiting over a month and working with Revo USA and the shop I go to I was finally credited by looking up my purchase date and VIN. Had the software reflashed on Weds and I am loving it all over again!
Ian talk to George @ Revo and tell him you just want a new flash/update for your software.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Sounds like a deal. And if you couldnt tell by now, dont go and dont tell people to go to Ecode... I saw Dave's S4 on the cover of Eurotuner this month, and it made me want to not buy it... I really hate that shop. Not because of their skill - because of their customer service. 
I will probably just deal with Revo straight. I dont have a receipt at all for the revo, but I was thinking of just sending it in for a reflash, update. Im giong to be gutting the car to clean it in a few weeks, i figured not having it mobile for a few days would be okay.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

don't get me started on ecode, they have no skills, in fact they are a joke with 1 lift and no professionalism 
if homeboy ever spoke to me in person the way he did on the phone he wouldn't ever be able to drive that S4 again, that's for sure
good luck with the software, we should do a cruise sometime when you get it all back in proper working order


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I thought ecode was on the east coast. What's their website so I'll know not to buy from them?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*









_*BE SAFE TONIGHT!!*_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Eurocode - http://www.eurocodetuning.com


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_ 
_*BE SAFE TONIGHT!!*_

Thanks Wes...and Happy New Year to you and everyone here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

here's a preview interior shot
none of the other ones came out well
gonna retake them soon








and yes that is my buddy cleaning the wheels on the sti that I run with sometimes


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

i think you just suck...but mostly cause you guys are wearing shorts right now


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

haha we were contemplating going to the beach on new years day


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

ok don't push it


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

I was gonna go to the beach with my girlfriend too...
had a great weather up here today, just -2 degrees








It only took about 20 minutes to drive to normal operating temp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't wanna go outside at all...


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

ouch
well at least today we got hit by a big storm
lots of rain and coldness, at least it is for L.A.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_ouch
well at least today we got hit by a big storm
lots of rain and coldness, at least it is for L.A.

I actually washed the car today. I had about 5 neighbors tell me i was crazy and "dont you know its going to rain?" As far as i was concerned, the car hadnt been really WASHED in over a month... i didnt even care


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

my coilpack died for no reason as usual
at least it wasn't in the rain


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

gotta do it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623323


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Are you looking to part anything dude? GL with the sale. What are you getting?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks bro
thinking of a new R32
or 135i if I make some more dough
might part it out and trade-in if it won't sell privately
I'll keep ya posted


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_thanks bro
thinking of a new R32
or 135i if I make some more dough
might part it out and trade-in if it won't sell privately
I'll keep ya posted

If you do trade in, make sure you part out the whole darn car, i know it's hard but after all, you will be left with a LOT more cash compared to trade in as is or private sale. Good luck though








I'd say 135i but then again, R32s are always good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you know that chipped 2.0Ts are noticeably faster than R32s?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_
Did you know that chipped 2.0Ts are noticeably faster than R32s?









yes and that is another thing that is stopping me
and stopping me from a 2.0t also
I know I will "just" want to chip it and then after that it will be on
I gotta get something nice and keep it stock and let the dealership deal with it
was thinking about the new Evo MR


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_
I gotta get something nice and keep it stock and let the dealership deal with it
was thinking about the new Evo MR










personal taste > brand allegiance
go for it .. i dont get people who have blanket hate for a company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

absolutely^
if it works for my budget and specific needs, I am a fan
although I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the VAG products


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

i almost test drove Acuras last Friday...


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

I don't know why but I really think I'm not that picky anymore when it comes to cars....
I like any cars that came out recently....
Or maybe there aren't that many that I particularly like besides my A3








Can't wait to see the Nissan GT-R


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*



























































_Modified by idwurks at 4:21 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Definitely something my car could use but I gotta wait till at least April http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

I wetsanded it... But luckily had a detailing clinic the next day! hahaha...
Whats goin on guys... been quiet in here.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

lookin great Ian
nice shots and the car is of course clean as always
as for me, looks like I am keepin the ride for now
I am still in love with it


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I got some things in the works atm, will post pics in the near future.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

My right side CV joint is starting to crap out, gonna try to replace it tomorrow, then maybe put the new shifter box from a GLI in while its up on the lift. Its only been sitting in my trunk since Septermber









Car looks real good Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Here are some pics of my '05 GLI Tiptronic....
Here are my mods...
ATP GT2871R All H/W Turbo kit
Eurojet Race intercooler
Thermal R&D 3" TB SS exhaust
Colder plugs
Intake spacer
SS Brake lines
Cryoslot front rotors with EBC Red Stuff
EBC crossdrilled and dimpled rear rotors with green stuff
Bridgestone RE-01R for summer and Blizzak Revo's on 16" Mille Miglias for winter
Eurosport Upper and lower front stress bars
Black Forest Industries upper rear stress bar
Neuspeed 28mm adj. rear swaybar
Alpine 99** head unit
Alpine V12 MRD-1005 mono amp
Apline Type R 10" dual 4-ohm sub
Escort SR-7 Radar detector with laser shifters
Greddy Profec II Spec B boost controller
Newsouth column boost gauge
Modshack TTDA intake
Stage 2 Revo completely FUBAR with Unisettings, I am running at 4psi till I get the tranny done.
Enjoy, and yes I did use this facebook stuff, its way easier.

http://www.facebook.com/photo....09933
http://www.facebook.com/photo....09933
http://www.facebook.com/photo....09933
http://www.facebook.com/photo....09933
http://www.facebook.com/photo....09933


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (heuer21)*

what are you doing to the tranny?
level 10 reinforcement or a full swap?
gt28rs on tip must be quite interesting


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

With the old wheels:
















Newer wheels (front tires on brocks are going to be changed this summer):
















Blurry pic, but i like the stance:








Winter mode:


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (TANiK)*

I am buying ITP clutch plates and torque converter. Then getting gears and input shafts cryo'd for strength. I still am not sure about axles though. Right now my car is slow...but I can deal with it.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_ I still am not sure about axles though.

http://www.raxles.com 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
http://www.raxles.com 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_I am buying ITP clutch plates and torque converter. Then getting gears and input shafts cryo'd for strength. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you considered a modified valve body also? More pressure = more holding. Or is that going to be a future mod?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

OooOOO


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

ITP machines the valve body. There is no shift kit for VW automatic transmissions


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (heuer21)*

does Raxles strengthen the axles or do they just replace OEM?


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_does Raxles strengthen the axles or do they just replace OEM?

Just call the number and speak to the sales guy about your application, I believe they deal with HD ones also.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (heuer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuer21* »_ITP machines the valve body. There is no shift kit for VW automatic transmissions

I know all too well, since I have an IPT-built 01M








And when they installed my Raxles, they said that they were good for in the neighborhood of 500hp.


----------



## grkpimp89 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

Watsup everyone im kevin and i drive a 2004 gti 1.8t. im in the process of fixing it up. so far i installeda set of 6,000K HID's and a pair of blue led's in the headlight housing as well as swaping my front rotors for a pair of slotted rotors and changed my front and rear brakespads to akebonos. im waiting for my new rims and and tires to come in sometime this weeks and my tints should be installed by this weekend. i will put up more pics once i get everything else installed. what im really looking to purchase next is a chip, a cold air intake , and an exhaust but im still searching for what i want. if you have any opinions of what is good as well as what is ba i would appreciate the feedback...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=24820670#
<center>
































































</center>


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

6 day old bump!!
New tintzzsszz


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

only on your car can that tint look clean
props


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I know all too well, since I have an IPT-built 01M








And when they installed my Raxles, they said that they were good for in the neighborhood of 500hp.

How does IPT get around the tranny going into limp mode from the torque sensor?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (heuer21)*

up


----------



## isp73 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my new ride. Had it for less than a week cant, leave it stock no more, had to do some DIYwhile waitiong on the parts on the way


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (isp73)*

^^ sweet ride.
did they make 5spd Tip VR6's?
mine looks just like that except with hubcaps and VR6 (and 4spd Auto)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_^^ sweet ride.
did they make 5spd Tip VR6's?
mine looks just like that except with hubcaps and VR6 (and 4spd Auto)

Im pretty sure they did make em in tip... you can tell if its a VR by the half screen I would assume. Yeah they made alot of cars in tip







lol - I just dont think they made any 24v tips... could be wrong though.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

It's been a long winter for me so I decided to splurge...
The boxes of parts just waiting to go on...








Yeah some lip is a good thing...








But even more lip, now we're talking...








After I get it all on I will post up some more pics.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Axis wheels??????


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Axis wheels??????









Damn you're good. How'd did you figure it out?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

There arent too many wheels with spokes like that.







Get em on!!
Good news for me - I just scored two Bridgestone Potenzas which will be replacing my worn sp9000s in front.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_There arent too many wheels with spokes like that.







Get em on!!


It's Colorado, not wise to rock summer tread this early


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_6 day old bump!!
New tintzzsszz









What kind of tint is that? The bluish ~10% Benz-esque tint?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's actually Suntek HP50%. Sometimes its pretty dark, but most of the time it just looks like blue glass. Suntek also warranties any defects or flaws for the life of the car & original owner. That covers work and tint costs.


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Quick question where's the best place to get new door cards, can you get them from the dealership?


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (allout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allout* »_Quick question where's the best place to get new door cards, can you get them from the dealership?

You can get them from the dealership but be prepared to pay WAY to much. I was quoted around $450 for the right rear door panel/card alone.
Just keep going though the classifieds until you find what you are looking for, it will take some time. You could also try UndegroundVWParts or other advertisers that have wrecked cars for the parts you want.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I think I am going to be trading my gti in on a new r32
not tiptronic per se, but better


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Thanks. I'll have to look into that. I've considered it before b/c NJ has pretty strict tint laws. Something bluish in color may appear stock. My car is white and I think it will go well, my aunt's white Benz looks mighty fine with her OEM tints.


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

Actualy my door panels are cool its just the cloth material thats all dirty and messed up, can the cloth be replaced anywhere?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

anyone local check this out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3755214


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*

So pretty much any car Upholstery shop should be able to do it?


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (allout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allout* »_So pretty much any car Upholstery shop should be able to do it?

See sig for a local gtg for you, maybe somebody that comes can help ya out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Anyone wanna convince me not to sell my car??? I am pretty hard up for a TT


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Anyone wanna convince me not to sell my car??? I am pretty hard up for a TT









go 3.2 like I am going to (hopefully)










_Modified by TANiK at 11:41 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Anyone wanna convince me not to sell my car??? I am pretty hard up for a TT










hmmm....sell that ish!!!


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

2.0T or 3.2 on the TT?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nobody posts in here any moreeee!!! Slackers! Heather! Wes! !!!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^^^
I'll bite.
I found a set of these a couple of months ago:








which I am going to wrap in a set of these:









17x7.5 SSR Competitions (12.7lbs a piece) + 235-40-17 RE-01R = a nice track and autocross setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

It's been long since I last posted I guess








I was trying to put my summer wheels/tires back on yesterday but then on my first wheel, second bolt, i blew my whole damn torque wrench and now I need to buy another one today








Ian you falling in love with TT as well?, that's where I started as well lol. Fell in love with the TT, really wanted the 2.0T in manual, then found out 2.0T TTs never came with manual tranny, went with fully loaded A3


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

Spent all day parting it out, then took it on a final cruise and about 3 miles from my house I was hit



































































_Modified by TANiK at 2:18 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*

wow man. at least your still alive. give us more details








and im glad I connected your airbag btw


_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 2:37 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

OH MY GOD!!!!
First of all, I guess you are alright since you are posting this, i'm really glad you are ok when the car looks like that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you were hit, you mean the beemer was at fault? This is real bad








Make sure you are really alright, body usually starts to ache few days after the actual accident...


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Dang man glad you cool how did this happen I see it was wet out there at the time what did he do run a light?


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (allout)*

Sorry to hear about that. At least you got off all if not most of the parts you wanted to. Hope the insurance company doesn't give it to ya to hard.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

THat is the suck son. Blame Steve. I do.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_wow man. at least your still alive. give us more details










x10


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
x10

x11


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Nobody posts in here any moreeee!!! Slackers! Heather! Wes! !!!

i'm sorry Ian...I'm over vortex...and vw's...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

What about your distant friends heather?!







Are you over them?!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_What about your distant friends heather?!







Are you over them?!









it goes both ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

You go both ways?!?! You know I havent seen you on aimmmmmmm... and you never gave me your number so how do you expect communication jeeeeeez!!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

oh boy.... when you coming to H2O??? That will probably be the only show i go to this year


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

When I have a Job and dont have school


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
i'm sorry Ian...I'm over vortex...and vw's...


I'm almost at this point too. Life is busy, too busy


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
I'm almost at this point too. Life is busy, too busy









Exactly...I'm not upset about it though, I'm moving on


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Im not over you two


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

:hugs:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You dont even want to see what my car looks like right now







It needs an Einszett bath


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

i erased my post, cause it looked like brake dust BUT looking a second time it might have been the sun glare


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Oh dont make me go take a NEW pic







Youll be super dissapointed







I have bronze wheels.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Nobody posts in here any moreeee!!! Slackers! 

Not much new to report...been a rough winter on my Jetta too....looks like its been thru hell.
Plus we have been busy planning the for the NE Dustoff...anyone on this side of the coast going to come?
TANiK, sorry to read about the crash....hope you and everyone involved is OK.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_Plus we have been busy planning the for the NE Dustoff...anyone on this side of the coast going to come?


No


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
Not much new to report...been a rough winter on my Jetta too....looks like its been thru hell.
Plus we have been busy planning the for the NE Dustoff...anyone on this side of the coast going to come?
TANiK, sorry to read about the crash....hope you and everyone involved is OK.

thanks PJ
I am hurt but not life-threatening and am happy to be here
here is a thread I posted in the socal forum
I want to get some more replies so it doesn't slip back to the 2nd or 3rd page
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3762717


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I am on the .:Road to recovery








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3776098


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (TANiK)*

Nice...good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

Forgive me I'm not a wheel expert, What wheels are those??? They are sooo nice


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_Forgive me I'm not a wheel expert, What wheels are those??? They are sooo nice

the wheels are DZ Exklusiv DZ1


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

Thank you, they looks awesome


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Pri, Ill trade you for a set of RS4s hahahaha. JK - i wish


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Pri, Ill trade you for a set of RS4s hahahaha. JK - i wish









lets do it!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Wait... what?







Im serious


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Wait... what?







Im serious









im not!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Dohhhh! I loooooose!!!!







I want nice wheels with lip







I really want OZ Futuras _this week._


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Dohhhh! I loooooose!!!!







I want nice wheels with lip







I really want OZ Futuras _this week._

or get keskin kt-4?
i really wanted those wheels too, but im a mesh type of guy!
my dream is BBS RS'!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_
or get keskin kt-4?
i really wanted those wheels too, but im a mesh type of guy!
my dream is *BBS RS'*!








RS are played on mk4s son. Keep your DZs.... so much hotter


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_







RS are played on mk4s son. Keep your DZs.... so much hotter









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

*MODS*
ATP 3" test pipe 
2.5" turbo back
APR chip
cone filter to the MAF
Forge 007 DV
1 piece all clear headlights
all red tail lights
turbo badge from the bug
15% tint in front 5% in the back
blinktek heatshield 
gerret boost gauge 
HP EVOs 18x8 & 18X9.5[sold]
black s4 interior 
tein lowering springs
APR turbo inlet pipe
17" RS4 wheels 

here is mine I just found out we had this thread..







08
































09

























_Modified by Audi SA4 at 7:22 PM 6/2/2008_


_Modified by Audi SA4 at 1:03 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_







RS are played on mk4s son. Keep your DZs.... so much hotter









DZ's are the new RS!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pri)*

There's so many people on here hating on the GLI front lip but I still dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjet20* »_There's so many people on here hating on the GLI front lip but I still dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let the haters hate .... it should be about what you like.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Here are some new pics from our beach cruise. Lemme know what you think of the new rims.

















































And a pic for rim comparison.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks great! Love the A3 weels. And the A4 aint too shabby either


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

New pics to come soon now that the car is all together with it various new bits and pieces.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

So the new parts include:
Axis Decade 18x8 wheels, Maxis lip on the rears
Black door inserts and arm rest lid
NB donut head rests
OEM sunglass holder
4-mo front lip


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

Another pic of my car, trying to crush an iPhone under my wheel, but failing to do so.
















Okay so maybe I was 3 wheeling and stuck my phone under there.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Moobizle)*

well, at least it still has 2 pedals
















the Bug is for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

New car??? Congrats, Mike!!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (yoonskim)*

^^^^
Yep. 3-year lease. I decided it was time for a change. Long overdue, IMO. The Mk5 is so much better in every respect than the Mk4. This little bastard is fast! 
I'm having an absolute blast in the GTI. I'm planning on taking it to autocrosses and HPDE's when I get back from my trip (2 weeks in Italy







)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

Wow!


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

nice CW GTI bro!
the mk5 is a great platform but I still miss my stage 2 mk4 GTI a lot
I wish I had the DSG in the mk4 that would be the best ever
enjoy your new ride


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_nice CW GTI bro!
the mk5 is a great platform but I still miss my stage 2 mk4 GTI a lot
I wish I had the DSG in the mk4 that would be the best ever
enjoy your new ride

It's not that the Mk4 is terrible, it's just that the Mk5 is just so great, IMO. Plus, it's my first brand-new car, which means that everything is still tight as a drum.
DSG is a ton of fun, and perfect for my style of driving & my driving environment. I can't wait to get this thing out on the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

I agree with the statement about the mk4 not being that BAD. I think the Mk5 is more of what us enthuesiasts wanted in stock form. I think thats why its so amazing. If our Mk4s came with such awesome interiors, handling, and styling. I just wish that my car came stock with R32 dash, trim, Euro recaros, independant rear, so forth.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^^^^^
EXACTLY! I was just saying to someone today (and my VW salesperson), that the Mk5 is proof that VW listened to what drivers want.
Such a fun car


----------



## Catchourbreath (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides*

I'm selling my '02.5 Tip GTI.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3816999
someone buy it ?


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

New front end to go with the wheels. I hate chrome, but it actually looks good on there.








Oh and a pic of my wheels just in case you don't want to scroll back a page.
















What do ya think?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks great.... Im a bigger fan of the brushed than the chrome... but never really disliked the chrome.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Looks great.... Im a bigger fan of the brushed than the chrome... but never really disliked the chrome. 

Same here, I've been thinking of getting it painted brushed aluminum style, like the MK5 R32's. We'll see.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

And I still need to get the replacement lower grilles so I can put my fog light back in.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

Newest pic of my car, thanks to my buddy Twelvism.


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

Just one. Going lower next week. Just a little.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Yo man Ian, I'm seeing too much tire under the fenders








Moobizle's height is where it should be at


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (yoonskim)*

Hahaha well... he has a lot of advantages over me







Im going to lower it a bit more and some new Bridgestones are going on... should look good.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Yeah, MK5's don't have any of the issues that the MK4's have with going super low. MK5's have the swaybar extensions, independent rear suspension and frame rails that sit really low to keep you from hitting your oilpan. Looks sick though man, your car was what I was looking to copy with my mk4.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Mikes72sb)*

I've got a revo ecu out of a 2003 1.8t GTI. Has chipped stage 2 and stock. Will include the SPS 1 controller and 4 bar FPR.
$400 obo. don't need to trade me yours either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Pri)*

There's some great looking wheels on this thread page! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Pri, I hate you and your amazing DZs







Ahhhh I need new wheels


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hmm... I don't know if I will still fit in here.... but time will tell..... first it needs to drive first. 
Pictures of the before.... 
























After pictures to come when the car is back and working.... damn 3 cylinder engines.....







and also when i have a working camera.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

it's been quite a while since I have posted pictures of my car in here so here are some new ones








on a cloudy day.....


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

very nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

loooove the votex kit, my bf has it too:


----------



## djs0331 (Apr 12, 2008)

Now this is the thread I've been looking for...


----------



## djs0331 (Apr 12, 2008)

*So far...*

_Modified by djs0331 at 3:09 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_I've got a revo ecu out of a 2003 1.8t GTI. Has chipped stage 2 and stock. Will include the SPS 1 controller and 4 bar FPR.
$400 obo. don't need to trade me yours either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (infinityman)*
















I is low.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (idwurks)*

Wish I had streets around here that would allow me dump mine. A finger and a half gap is just to much for me visually any more.


----------



## Popp (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (methodicalmayhem)*


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Popp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Popp* »_










Yes Please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

that wagon is gorgeous


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (rcigti02)*

^^^^^^
that B5.5 makes me tingle in the naughty regions


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

the end of an era...








...the beginning of something new


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You guys and your white GTIs







Why not a new Eos? I would rock an Eos like white on rice.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_the end of an era...
...the beginning of something new

Its new beginnings all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I jumped ship.... 








no longer in the Automatic club... But same car








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3865423
The 1.8t Just Lost!!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Hey guys, can you tell me about your brake setups?* I have Mintex pads with resurfaced rotors and my brakes dont get up to temperate for a good 15 minutes of driving, at which point they stop biting really really hard at stops and stop squeaking. What are you guys running? 
I cant ask normal users because manuals act completely different in braking situations since they are in nuetral when coming to a stop.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Car is looking really good man. As for brakes, i use Cross Drilled and Slotted rotors with Hawk HPS Brake Pads. They seem to be working really awesome. I really havent ever heard my brakes squeaking. stock or new setup. 
hope that helps out, not really much info tho. sry.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I had the 20th AE brake conversion using mintex red box pads with stainless steel lines and super blue racing fluid...the setup worked amazingly well but I think if I would've spent more on some Hawk pads it would've been even better (I got the mintex's for an amazing price both times)


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

the hawk im using are awesome, I would recommend them.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRadon)*

January, 2007. From Virginia.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Back in 2002 when a purchased my jetta, I could fill 13 gallons of 93octane for $22 bucks.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

Whats the point of even having a car these days







I just filled up 3 gallons for $15. I mean comon.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Whats the point of even having a car these days







I just filled up 3 gallons for $15. I mean comon. 

as of Thursday, June 19/2008 in Toronto, Ontario in Canada:
1.49 / Litre 91 octane
1 Litre = 0.26 Gallon(US)
11.54 Litres = 3 Gallons (US)
*11.54 LIT/3 GAL(US) = $17.19*
Gas prices are ridiculous everywhere


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (christanand)*

I filled up yest, almost from E, the gti took $54 worth


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

the jetta took 12.6 gallons yesterday for a whopping 63 dollars















back in 02 when i bought the car... I could pay with a 20 and get cash back


----------



## Tagless (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_the jetta took 12.6 gallons yesterday for a whopping 63 dollars















back in 02 when i bought the car... I could pay with a 20 and get cash back



















































a moped will change your problems


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Tagless)*

I love my $3/gal corn juice


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lasrsktr* »_the jetta took 12.6 gallons yesterday for a whopping 63 dollars















back in 02 when i bought the car... I could pay with a 20 and get cash back



















































Get used to it Mr. I just had a motorswap and now have 350 hp so i can use more fuel.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

anyone gonna be going to leavenworth this year??


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRadon)*

New pics of the GTI with the new front end, lemme know what you think compared to the chrome front!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_New pics of the GTI with the new front end, lemme know what you think compared to the chrome front!

i think it looks awesome! great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

I second that notion


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I second that notion









Third
looks better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
Third
looks better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats what I thought too, red and chrome are not a good combo!


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

I would have left the emblem alone but other than that it looks good.


----------



## unpimpzeGTI1.8T (Mar 17, 2008)

2003 Gti 1.8t tip
Only had the car for 3 months so far and i love it, but im basically broke now and heading off to college in 2 months so no $ to mod yet. 
It had the magnaflow cat back when i bought it, and i plan on slapping on an air filter on the maf soon and getting a boost gauge.
I wanna get it chipped but idk how well the auto will hold so anyone in here w/ a chipped tip tranny please let me know


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (unpimpzeGTI1.8T)*

Everyone here is chipped pretty much. I would go with APR software - it seems to mesh well with the Tip and is very stockishly smooth. I have Revo and have never really liked it all that much. I walk all over my friend with APR, but its not all about speed - its about how the power comes on. And APR is much MUCH smoother and pulls all the way through.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Until you get the money to flash the car the best thing you could do is take advantage of the 5 hour trial flashes from APR and REVO. In my opinion those two differ enough that you could make your choice based off of them. As for GIAC I am partial to that flash since I am running it but you would have to have $500 to get flashed with their software. GIAC offers a 30 day money back garuantee so if you're not happy with GIAC just go and get your money back within that time period. From my experience APR and GIAC are very similar so if you experience one then you have experienced them both.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (methodicalmayhem)*

The first thing i did when i got my car is get a chip, i had the chip at 750 miles, and have 26500 now and no issues! I have GIAC, but then again mines a completely different beast, 2.0t with DSG!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_red and chrome are not a good combo!

i disagree...my buddies Gti...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*








dang


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

yea but i just heard he traded those wheels, but i haven't seen him in awhile so i'm eager to see what he got


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

I have wanted a set of those wheels for a while


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

what's wrong with yours?


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
i disagree...my buddies Gti...

























Ya, it looks good, just with my car, I already had the black moldings, and smoked everything so the chrome front end didn't look too good.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moobizle* »_
Ya, it looks good, just with my car, I already had the black moldings, and smoked everything so the chrome front end didn't look too good.

he originally had a black grill too


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Thought I'd contribute to this thread...keep in mind she doesn't look like much but its the first time I've driven her in 3.5 years...just glad to be back on the road.








Oh and its a 2000 with ye ol' 4speed auto.


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
he originally had a black grill too









Ya, but he also has painted lowers, chrome wheels. His car is friggin sick looking. I'm too much of a fan of the classic red black to ever put chrome on my car again.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

No torque converter, but I'm still enforcing for the 2-pedal mafia


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_No torque converter, but I'm still enforcing for the 2-pedal mafia

Nice man, every time i see the huffs I want um back! Hard rim to get over...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

Cool pics, nice spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_Cool pics, nice spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bet you like that spot..














I dont know why i said that.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

10 days till my 6yr anniversary on here so I'll through out some news pics.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I bet you like that spot..














I dont know why i said that. 

of course i do...it's NEW YORK!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_10 days till my 6yr anniversary on here so I'll through out some news pics.









bout time...thought you were dead


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_10 days till my 6yr anniversary on here so I'll through out some news pics.









Dang, that reminds me, my 2yr is coming up!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

I'll be celebrating my 3yrs at H2O


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

clean pic


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

sexy!


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

I got first place this weekend for mk5 at Wasserziegen!! Pic of the winning car!


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Moobizle)*

took some pics of my car and trophy.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Awesome dude!!!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Good Show!


----------



## K2Mk397 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

























*NOW FOR SALE* 


_Modified by K2Mk397 at 3:22 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

One new pic to add:


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

grenade DV ftw
for anyone interested in my "other" tiptronic (DSG) car's progress check out the link in my sig
new parts going on this weekend


----------



## erfranke89 (Mar 26, 2008)

*]*

how do you guys afford all these mods?


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: ] (erfranke89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erfranke89* »_how do you guys afford all these mods?

hookers and blow, if one's not bringing in the money the other one sure is


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: ] (erfranke89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erfranke89* »_how do you guys afford all these mods?

Good question! The answer for 95% of vortexers including me is credit.
It's been years since I stopped modding, but I'm still paying for all those goodies. Credit card debt sucks.
My advice, go slow and use your earned money instead of others(credit card companies).
Good news is I'm almost completely paid off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ] (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_
Good question! The answer for 95% of vortexers including me is credit.
It's been years since I stopped modding, but I'm still paying for all those goodies. Credit card debt sucks.
My advice, go slow and use your earned money instead of others(credit card companies).
Good news is I'm almost completely paid off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My trick is I spend about $700 a year. When you have your car 5 years or so..... it adds up. Its just time.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

was bored this weekend:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

That concrete engine is gonna really weigh you down man!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_That concrete engine is gonna really weigh you down man!

haha... true!
and im getting my DP installed today... go figure!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: ] (erfranke89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erfranke89* »_how do you guys afford all these mods?

i have boobs and guys hand out sh*t when you have those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: ] (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
i have boobs and guys hand out sh*t when you have those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









so lucky!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ] (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_i have boobs and guys hand out sh*t when you have those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ha Ha Ha....that's great!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

any of you automatic drivers be at H2O??


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_any of you automatic drivers be at H2O??









yes but not taking my car, riding shotgun in the bf's slore
edit: pic of bf's slore...say hi if you see me!!!!


























_Modified by .:Heather:. at 9:13 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

thats one of the nicest jettas ive seen


----------



## KLaMSTuRR (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*

all the pics posted in this thread are really really nice. mine is all stock... makes me jealous










_Modified by KLaMSTuRR at 3:54 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmlevel.com* »_thats one of the nicest jettas ive seen

ty, i'll be sure to pass that on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (dmlevel.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmlevel.com* »_thats one of the nicest jettas ive seen

Thanks
Here's more pics:


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^car is stick


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_any of you automatic drivers be at H2O??









I went down with my crew from RI








all that rain sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

I was at H2Oi in my tip....










_Modified by overdrivedgn at 12:45 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

Bump cause I got my car back today from being repaired, pics to come soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: v8 tip lol*


----------



## dutty hans (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: v8 tip lol (Slimjimmn)*


----------



## Moobizle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

Here's a couple pics of my newly shaved front end.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (Moobizle)*


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

























yeah, its a tiptronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Monday 
















Wednesday
















Needs a respray (the bumper) but I have some ideas. I have another grille I am going to paint the chrome slats aluminum, and i want to paint the frames of the votex grilles aluminum.










_Modified by idwurks at 7:06 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (interior + exterior)  (idwurks)*

got some interior shots today


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice stance and I am diggin the black tip gate.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

looks good Ian, I haven't been out on Thurs in too long!
looks like Geoff's camper is still doing well, and who's new ride is that next to yours?
Here's the latest pic of my R as she sits now
I am loving every moment of the DSG


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*

Ian the votex front on the jetta looks very sexy, did you get the rear too?
I still have to get new pictures of my car


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

Just checking in to see if all of you are doing well








Happy new year!! (It's a little too late but cmon... i've been busy modding my 2.0T 6MT







)
Nice update Ian







I've always been a hardcore fan of the jetta votex full front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

yoon sounds like your car has some nice mods in the handling dept
how does it handle now?
and what tires are you on?
for reference these are the handling upgrades on my MKV R32
Suspension/Driveline:
KW Variant 3 Coilovers
Neuspeed 25mm Race Series Rear Swaybar
Haldex Gen 2 Controller Upgrade
ECS Dogbone Mount Insert
BBS CH 18x8 et50
Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Spec 225/40/18


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*

Wow KW V3s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well like my signature says...
I'm on Stasis COs (I must say these actually ride better than my stock Sline suspension, i mean actually more comfortable except on big bumps)
Just a rear swaybar...
I do have the insert as well
I'm on stock 18" OEM Titanium RS4 wheels
Tires are Exalto PE2s








Right now though, it's on snow tires and 16" lightweight rims


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

updates!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

We'll see Ian....maybe I can con Matt into taking pics of my car now that my fogs are in


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Im working on getting my rear bumper and front bumper painted. I had a hot rod guy tell me that if I really wanted to get the votex to fit right, I was easily looking at 10 hours of bodywork. How much does that suck?
I also got rear ended by an F150 tow hitch, so rear needs to be painted, or replaced with a GLI skin.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Tip owners; post up your rides (jrhthree1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrhthree1.8T* »_got some interior shots today










^^^man, i havent been in here in sometime and just noticed you stole my idea...lol...i've been working on getting another tip gate to paint black...grrrr...ah well at least i know it'll look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You can get a GLI tip gate in brushed aluminum like mine







I got it from BVA 3 years ago for $25 shipped!


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Im working on getting my rear bumper and front bumper painted. I had a hot rod guy tell me that if I really wanted to get the votex to fit right, I was easily looking at 10 hours of bodywork. How much does that suck?
I also got rear ended by an F150 tow hitch, so rear needs to be painted, or replaced with a GLI skin.










How is the votex not fitting properly? The edges not lining up?
I've heard people had issues but never read what they were.
Dang, a tow hitch can do damage. That stinks!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_

How is the votex not fitting properly? The edges not lining up?
I've heard people had issues but never read what they were.
Dang, a tow hitch can do damage. That stinks!









Ill take pictures for you all since its obviously not a well known issue in detail. The sliders dont quite line up properly, it bows in the middle, the grill are sags a bit. It has no reinforcement inside so it kinda just does what it wants to do. For 10 hours worth of labor on it, you could just get a damn Bora R bumper. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You can get a GLI tip gate in brushed aluminum like mine







I got it from BVA 3 years ago for $25 shipped!









ian, actually i located another stock chrome cover AND a brushed aluminum one so im good to go...just deciding on the right colour black to use...trying to match it as close as possible to the 'soft touch' material


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (christanand)*

Have you tried a Matte finish clear? I wouldn't recommend a soft touch paint, but rather a real clear coat that is matte finish so it wont scratch as easily.
My car is so beat right now. Rear bumber is effed up from an F250, front bumper needs paint, needs a polish.... ugh... and I just got bronchitis AGAIN. lol










_Modified by idwurks at 4:23 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## njeune3 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

here is mine...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (njeune3)*

Lookin good man. I noticed your thread earlier in the mk4 forum - your height looks great







And most of vortex doesn't understand socal freeways


----------



## njeune3 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Lookin good man. I noticed your thread earlier in the mk4 forum - your height looks great







And most of vortex doesn't understand socal freeways









Thanks man! Yeah, its just funny that, most of time, people on the MKIV forum can't understand that not everyone is going for the same thing. Sure, if this car was not my daily, then yeah, maybe I would go lower, but its alright- I like how I've put it together, and I appreciate your kind words as well.
Its the deep drains coming in and out of driveways to homes and businesses that are tough with a low car here in SoCal. This is to say that it can't be done, but it sure is a pain even at my cars' height.
By the way, your Jetta looks real clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (njeune3)*

I hate you both....


----------



## njeune3 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_I hate you both....

perfect example


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (njeune3)*


----------



## njeune3 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_





































you got me I guess...


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (njeune3)*

CA>PA


----------



## Breezo (Aug 16, 2008)

The inside:








The outside:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I liked the 19" Benz wheels so much more







But still looks good.


----------



## njeune3 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I liked the 19" Benz wheels so much more







But still looks good.

x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (njeune3)*

Finally con'd Matt into taking pics of the sl ut:










































_Modified by .:Heather:. at 9:24 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Where are the boobs~!?! Sheesh.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

look closer, there is definitely some flashing going on


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Im seriously not seein it







haha


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

the inside








the outside


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (automan89)*

^^ Am I missing something? Did you do an R32 swap?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_^^ Am I missing something? Did you do an R32 swap?

no...y?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (automan89)*

Yikes automan....HID's in halogen projectors = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Can you say "glare?"
Otherwise, looks clean. Not a fan of the .:R in the front grill, especially with the 1.8T badge in the back. So I think you should swap your 1.8T to a VR6...I bet it's easier than swapping badges


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

i like the R. thats y its there. i like the lights. there bright. thats y i have them. i dont care if they glare of not. there not shinin in my face so im not worried about it. and y would i put a VR6 badge when its not a VR?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

i like the R. thats y its there. i like the lights. there bright. thats y i have them. i dont care if they glare of not. there not shinin in my face so im not worried about it. i like the 4 cyl. id never swap it! but i appreciate the comment


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_i like the R. thats y its there. i like the lights. there bright. thats y i have them. i dont care if they glare of not. there not shinin in my face so im not worried about it. i like the 4 cyl. id never swap it! but i appreciate the comment

regardless if they are not shining in your face or not... 
YOUR BLINDING SOMEONE.... you should care... that someone could be blinded and swerve into you lane and hit you head on... all because your stupidity and ignorance in dangerous modifications


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

they dont glare....iv had friends ride infront of me...b4 i lowered it they were blinding...but now there lower....u can never have lights that r too bright...its like havein a girl thats too hot.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

they dont glare....iv had friends ride infront of me...b4 i lowered it they were blinding...but now there lower....u can never have lights that r too bright...its like havein a girl thats too hot. and y were they swerve into the bright lights????? theyd swerve the other way


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_they dont glare....iv had friends ride infront of me...

I call Bull.... 
I have seen every sort or REFLECTOR BASED HID system has glare... 
OEM hid reflectors just do a much better job of redirecting the glare!


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

ok..i didnt post my car up to satrt a debate on hids. i like them. its my car.thats all that matters.lights r suppose to b bright...thats y that make hids. ppl get over your selves


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_ok..i didnt post my car up to satrt a debate on hids. i like them. its my car.thats all that matters.lights r suppose to b bright...thats y that make hids. ppl get over your selves


talk to the next police office and ask him what he thinks of your lights.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

i have fam members that r police...my step dad is one of those ppl...he said aslong as they r adjusted correctly they fine. try again


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (automan89)*

Seriously, not trying to be an *** here, but there are lots of things one can learn on vortex. You like your ride, I complimented your ride, we all like our own ride. I was just trying to offer a different perspective.

_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_he said aslong as they r adjusted correctly they fine. try again

I had HIDs in ecodes once upon a time too, but I read through the Lighting Forum and learned a lot. I tried...again.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (orange1218)*

im not tryin to b one either. i really am i nice guy. but i dont need to learn anything on vortex. to me theres a lot of ppl on here that think there rides r more superior than everyone elses. i dont have a lot of money anymore to do anythig. i had projectors and i had to return them. so im stuck with these for now. i dont care what ppl think about my car or my lights. i posted my car for other ppl to c. i appreciate everyones input but it got a lil outta hand. all u have to say is what you like. and what you dont like. all this other B.S. is uncalled for. again i thank everyone for there input and everyone is intiteled to there own opinion.


_Modified by automan89 at 12:00 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_
no...y?

then the badge makes no sense, I'm just pointing it out before the rest of vortex comes down on you...


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_....before the rest of vortex comes down on you...

And that will happen.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_im not tryin to b one either. i really am i nice guy. but i dont need to learn anything on vortex. to me theres a lot of ppl on here that think there rides r more superior than everyone elses. i dont have a lot of money anymore to do anythig. i had projectors and i had to return them. so im stuck with these for now. i dont care what ppl think about my car or my lights. i posted my car for other ppl to c. i appreciate everyones input but it got a lil outta hand. all u have to say is what you like. and what you dont like. all this other B.S. is uncalled for. again i thank everyone for there input and everyone is intiteled to there own opinion.


Having your own opinion is fine.. I know not everyone likes what I like nor am I going to impose my opinion about ones personal mod choice.
But when it comes to Saftey I strongly voice my opinion!
No disrespect but Your friends who say there isn't glare present








Come on...






















I will leave it be at this...
HID's in reflector housings not designed for them are not something that is legal regardless what your "police officer friends" are telling you. hence the reason the packaging says "For Offroad Use Only".
Also just putting HIDs in a set of projectors does not constitute a correct or legal application either. The set of projectors needs to be DOT approved for HID application because a halogen projector is designed for a halogen bulb... 
Lighting is something very important not only to the driver but to the other drivers on the road... 
Yes the NA lights suck... but at least they are not blinding when used with the correct bulbs... 
If you want HIDs... Invest the money and time into the proper methods of using HIDs. 
/end of rant... 
and someone please fix the damn pictures in this thread.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

^^somebody is angry!









_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_
And that will happen.

and I put it nicely


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

yea i seemed to make alot of ppl angry in this post....oh well...it made my day acually







. if ppl let this small of stuff get to them.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

new suspension... 
















I know the car's filthy, but I couldn't wait to get some new shots, been rockin' the 4x4 stock suspension for far too long.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

its not that dirty...seen ALOT dirtier


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

wheels are currently being refinished and smaller tires are going on also!
heres a little preview!


----------



## thenicholsshow (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re:*

















stock, forge spliter dv/bov and k&n 57 series intake in the mail tho

_Modified by thenicholsshow at 4:53 PM 3/23/2009_


_Modified by thenicholsshow at 4:54 PM 3/23/2009_


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

.


_Modified by Pri at 9:48 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Pri)*

awwwwwwwwwwwww hecks yeah! i was waiting for your pics to surface...get some good hi res ones for us all to enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_awwwwwwwwwwwww hecks yeah! i was waiting for your pics to surface...get some good hi res ones for us all to enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, but i need to lower the front a little more...


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_
yeah, but i need to lower the front a little more...


lol...i chose not to say anything, i didnt want to come off as being picky especially since the wheels are money in the bank


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_
lol...i chose not to say anything, i didnt want to come off as being picky especially since the wheels are money in the bank

lol, no worries!
i lowered it a bit today (about 5 threads), but i think i need to go lower, however i wont be able to turn my wheels!


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pri* »_









Holy TIHS! This is so hot. 
Heather - your 337 looks perfect







I actually love reflex with RCs.... Best looking mk4 edition.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Heather - your 337 looks perfect







I actually love reflex with RCs.... Best looking mk4 edition. 

my version is better







337 v2.5


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

new pics courtesy of tek in case you guys didn't see them


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Sexalicious







Since I am officially done with school, its time to start on more home projects!
New Grill
Votex grills finished
LED running lights
New Tails
And maybe new wheel paint!
And I think my car may need some tranny fluid flush soon....


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Sexalicious







Since I am officially done with school, its time to start on more home projects!
New Grill
Votex grills finished
LED running lights
New Tails
And maybe new wheel paint!
And I think my car may need some tranny fluid flush soon....









speaking of tranny...
i was ready something on-line the other day and i saw a "tip chip"?
is there a flash for the tranny also?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Not ours from what I understand. Thats only the unit on the B5 chassis I believe. Actually now that I think about it... there might be.... but... I dont know for sure.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

So what are your tire sizes again?








I just replaced my fuel pump - car runs a bit better but I got a CEL the other day on the freeway. Bank1 lean and emissions intermittant. Thinking its an o2 sensor? Car has been running OK. Unfortunately I think the wires connecting the fuel level gauge aren't connected - so my gauge reads zero haha.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_So what are your tire sizes again?








I just replaced my fuel pump - car runs a bit better but I got a CEL the other day on the freeway. Bank1 lean and emissions intermittant. Thinking its an o2 sensor? Car has been running OK. Unfortunately I think the wires connecting the fuel level gauge aren't connected - so my gauge reads zero haha.

yeah could be the o2. any boost leaks?
i have 215/40 and 235/40
however i find my rear tires too meaty...


----------



## Breezo (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: (Pri)*

here are some more recent ones of my car.
































fronts still need to go lowerrrrr.








enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif / http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Breezo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sexy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Breezo)*

You are dragging something dead. I suggest removing before driving


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


----------



## vgasbrkdrms1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Mod of the Day. (idwurks)*

i just got a gti, the shifting feels funny for an auto trans. how exactly do you reset the trans? thanks


----------



## Breezo (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You are dragging something dead. I suggest removing before driving









yeah, the road got the best of him i guess.







haha


----------



## NJGLi13 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (Breezo)*

all i have to say is thank god for more people with automatics, there are some really nice cars on here. anyone planning on going to waterfest?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*

Not I, for obvious reasons


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGLi13* »_ anyone planning on going to waterfest?


Been there(2004), done it, got the t-shirt.








If you haven't been, go. It's a fun time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJGLi13 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

hah ok, yeah it'll be my first time going. I've been driving a vw since 2006 but i was stationed in california so i didn't get to participate in fun stuff like this. I also drove a 2003 jetta gls so i wasn't trying to do much with it. i picked up the gli in february so i'm fairly new to all of this. once i figure out how i'll post pictures of my painfully stock, but pretty 2005 pg gli.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*

Great, welcome to the forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

I'll be there...only cause I'm 30mins from the track and it's something to do.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_I'll be there...only cause I'm 30mins from the track and it's something to do.









Mhhmmm. I still want to make it out there one of these days. More to H20, but Waterfest would be cool too.


----------



## NJGLi13 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

yeah, i live the next town over so it'd be silly not to make it at this point. nice car by the way. and good to see other females besides me who do more than just drive their cars.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Mhhmmm. I still want to make it out there one of these days. More to H20

Ian....one of these days I'm going to go over there and drag you back here for h2o!!
Slutfest is mehhhh....


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGLi13* »_yeah, i live the next town over so it'd be silly not to make it at this point. nice car by the way. *and good to see other females besides me who do more than just drive their cars*.


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

I haven't added a picture, nor posted in the auto forum in quite some time. Here is an updated shot of my car, 










_Modified by Mk4addict at 5:30 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## NJGLi13 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

ok here's some pictures of my car, i put some fk angel eyes in today tho so i'll post again when i get those loaded.
























i'll be looking for more stuff again tomorrow at waterfest so who knows what she'll look like soon


----------



## SlVR6BullEt (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*

Hopefully a drop soon and some dif. rims..wat u think?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

I am contemplating having a run of shirts made with this graphic. 








Would any of you guys be interested in it? I want to make it in one of these colors:





























Any comments? Color suggestions? Do you guys think one of those colors is something you would want?


----------



## NJGLi13 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (SlVR6BullEt)*

nice car, i know what car wash ur at, its up the street from me







a drop would be good i need that too
here's the results of my shopping at waterfest (keep in mind it is a work in progress please):


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (NJGLi13)*

Ian...my buddy put a rig on my car last night, just waiting for him to pshop them a bit and I'll post up for ya


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Wow. You let him mount your car. So rude.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

from WF15


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pri)*

must have been a hike for you


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

not too bad.. about 350 miles
another one:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

Dude you need a euro rub with chrome trim. PLEASE! haha...
I just traded my Votex for a GLI valance and stock bumper. I'm happy. It fits so well - makes me happy. Going to put my old euro rub on it soon and polish it up.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Dude you need a euro rub with chrome trim. PLEASE! haha...
I just traded my Votex for a GLI valance and stock bumper. I'm happy. It fits so well - makes me happy. Going to put my old euro rub on it soon and polish it up.









euro rub yes... chrome no!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pri)*

O sorry - I saw some highlights on your rub strip and thought it was a chrome one. Even better then. 
I need to get some TFL running lights for the new bumper


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_O sorry - I saw some highlights on your rub strip and thought it was a chrome one. Even better then. 
I need to get some TFL running lights for the new bumper









I need a TIP... LOL


----------



## TRBODUB (Sep 22, 2002)

****ty pic but here she is


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_I am contemplating having a run of shirts made with this graphic. 








Would any of you guys be interested in it? I want to make it in one of these colors:





























Any comments? Color suggestions? Do you guys think one of those colors is something you would want? 


I'm interested in one Ian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe on a grey shirt


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_









Borris is looking HOT!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_
Borris is looking HOT!

Girls never talk about me that way







Hahah Always Borris


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Ian, you know I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too


----------



## irishmcl (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*


2003 Jetta GLS 1.8t
CAI
KW V1 coilovers
Tip tranny
More is planned for next year ran out of money this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (irishmcl)*

Ian this one is just for you, the rig shot


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

Nice rack, errr rig! Car looks great!
I just got some new tails. 








I'm sorry I haven't been bumping thing







It was all the way at the bottom of my watched. 


_Modified by idwurks at 9:29 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn sexy Ian!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_damn sexy Ian!








Jettas can be that way


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Jettas=cute girls cars
Gtis=sexy and hot cars


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

Blahhhh wheels get done Thursday







Who has had a fluid/filter change recently? And who has done it themselves? I need one badly. My GF just had it done in her mini at 30k and I could feel a HUGE difference in the car. Makes me wonder how bad mine is


----------



## jerseymike68 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the same magnaflow too and love it, you can usually get a used one on ebay or cragislist. I wanted a valid warranty so I got it here. Magnaflow 15968. Also some of the forum sponsors usually have a sale going on. Either way its a great exhaust system, sounds great, and very easy to install.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

anyone else ever break a tiptronic trans?
I miss my 1.8t sometimes


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_anyone else ever break a tiptronic trans?
I miss my 1.8t sometimes 

I am sure plenty of people have had their transmission fail - but doubtfully people in this thread. I just had the fluid done on mine a week ago and timing belt last night. Runs great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_anyone else ever break a tiptronic trans?
I miss my 1.8t sometimes 

I've ran my '02 since day one in tip mode 95% of the time.
Now at 104K miles, never an issue. I had a tranny fluid change at 50K, now time for another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^you ARE still alive!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

He lurks in the shadows


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

maybe I pushed mine too hard when I had it haha
also the accidental shifts into N when thinking it is in tip can't be good
glad to hear that you guys' cars are still doing well
1.8t tiptronic nevar loses


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_maybe I pushed mine too hard when I had it haha
also the accidental shifts into N when thinking it is in tip can't be good
glad to hear that you guys' cars are still doing well
1.8t tiptronic nevar loses

Ummm yeah. It's a fragile beast, but well taken care of it should be perfectly fine.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

I haven't posted in here since page 14.
whole bunch of work done inside, outside, and under the car.
I won't be able to post in here much longer, as I'm putting in a built motor, 5spd w/ limited slip, and big turbo.
Older pictures, pre-air:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

wow heres my update since last year:


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

No update to my tiptronic since '05.








I am happy to report at 105K the tranny is still strong as ever.



_Modified by spkn^GRMN at 9:32 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^he's alive!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

That is probably his robotic counterpart updating us....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

^^^ ian's doing big things...thanks for keeping this thread going


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (christanand)*

I can' post here any more. I'm now a 5 speed


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

love this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_I can' post here any more. I'm now a 5 speed









GTFO!







I joke.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Ian I spotted you on Stanceworks Forums hahaha.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

Hahahah yeahhhhhhh Iggy.... I am not "stanced" enough.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*









I love this one sooooo much.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Weather sure looks nice in Cali. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yea better then here for sure. We're getting another blizzard today.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Heather:.* »_Yea better then here for sure. We're getting another blizzard today.


That _global warming_ better kick in soon or you guys might freeze to death!








Build us a snowman and post a pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_Weather sure looks nice in Cali. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That was the ONE day of sun we had after a month straight of rain. Then it rained on the way home from that event.








Finally starting to get sunny/dry here again.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_wow heres my update since last year:










what kind of rims are those? look awesome. Looking for some new rims for my wagon!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BlackRadon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRadon* »_
what kind of rims are those? look awesome. Looking for some new rims for my wagon!









I apologetically forget the name of his wheels, but they are similar to (or are) Enkei Sporsch , Zaubers or another JDM type of wheel. Check the JDM wheel thread in the mk4 forum.


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

idwurks, the shifter you have in your car. can it be used in a non tiptronic jetta..?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWCoastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCoastie* »_idwurks, the shifter you have in your car. can it be used in a non tiptronic jetta..?

Sure thing. The shift knob in the 4 speed and 5 speed are identical from what I know. Also check out the R32 dsg shiftknob at TMtuning. 
New pixtars. Still Tippin'








Dont mind the gap - I think I was on uneven ground...


----------



## VWCoastie (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

so though it says its for a tip car it will work?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWCoastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCoastie* »_so though it says its for a tip car it will work?

I am pretty sure but its really hard to know until you have it and test it. Modifying automatic and tiptronic shifters is kind of an art and very hard to track down people who have changed them. But I am almost positive it will work. The knobs are all the same, its the shaft below it that varys slightly (sounds awesome I know). 
If the SPP tip mod works on both, I would say they are probably the same. 


















_Modified by idwurks at 7:42 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Mileage update:
106K on my 2002 which turns eight years old April 24th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spkn^GRMN)*

Is that pic current?







Glad you are still around. Still using OEM ATF?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Is that pic current?







Glad you are still around. Still using OEM ATF? 

nah, pic's a few years old but everything still looks the same.
Yes, still on the oem atf. I'm gonna have a tranny flush, oil change, engine degreased, brake fluid change, new headlight bulbs, wipers, etc performed in April. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the story of the hid's link in your sig? They look legit.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spkn^GRMN)*

They are legit - very much so. Mr Appleton is the guy who is bringing them in. He couldn't organize a GB at first because no one would commit. You interested? I really want a set







Just don't have money.


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

**** you Jersey








Spotted


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You still own this car or what?


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You still own this car or what?

yup... i still own it


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Pri)*

nice to see some people other than just ian keeping this thread alive


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_nice to see some people other than just ian keeping this thread alive









Hehehe







I am gettin' a set of OEM HIDs in a week or two as well








Car is startng to get to the age where my parts are worth more than the car hahaha. 
Seems like everytime I fix something, a new creak and rattle comes up.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Hehehe







I am gettin' a set of OEM HIDs in a week or two as well








*Car is startng to get to the age where my parts are worth more than the car hahaha.* 
Seems like everytime I fix something, a new creak and rattle comes up. 

lol...this is the truth...the oem votex pieces, oem hids, euro trunk, euro headlight washer kit etc. all could be parted out for the price of the car


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_
lol...this is the truth...the oem votex pieces, oem hids, euro trunk, euro headlight washer kit etc. all could be parted out for the price of the car









I saw we all get together and build a car from scratch







At least it's nice to know that when I can afford my TT, I can throw a nice down on it by selling all these parts.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*












_Modified by idwurks at 9:21 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
I saw we all get together and build a car from scratch







At least it's nice to know that when I can afford my TT, I can throw a nice down on it by selling all these parts. 

lol...yeah i unfortunately cant see myself getting rid of anything...a downpayment on the next car is gonna have to be from grinding...
sidenote: ^^^ the oem hids look nice buddy, did you get everything in terms of adaptors and bulbs as well? any plans to got either auto levelling or manual?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (christanand)*

No autoleveling right now. And includes everything but one adjuster is damaged. Lenses also need to be sanded and polished. But I got a decent deal and he is a friend. I also need to change the city lights to amber, and change the hi beams to white, not yellow.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

I think they look decent/good. But def. not the HUGE impact I was expecting. Going out in a little to see what they are like at night


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ian--clean your wheels


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

New color heather. Brake Dust Copper. What do you think?


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

just gonna leave these here.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_New color heather. Brake Dust Copper. What do you think?









LOL niiiiiiice...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Heather:.)*

Yeah you like it dirty don't you?















The OZs!


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ohhhh yeaaaaa........wait.....what!? lol


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

I have been away for awhile working hard...still a Tiptronic owner at heart even with my DSG...probably going to get out of this and in to another DSG mobile soon:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4856280


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

I have found this thread from the change and bumping it to the top.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks buddy :beer:


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

you're welcome


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

before








after


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

No more pinstripe, just put on a smoked license plate cover. 
Next up, lowering and tint! Das auto, literally.


----------



## Tradethedeadx (Jan 14, 2010)

mine. pretty much stock, just coilovers, nothing special.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of my ride


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

OMG! What are the specs on those Privat wheels!!!11!


----------



## 1BULLET_2KILLS (Nov 25, 2009)

new headlights this weekend


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice nice.

Heather - Did you sell your econobox yet?


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

they are 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. Et 35 and 30 in the rear I believe. That's how they sit with no spacers and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

This is how I roll.... errr... fly?


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

I love those wheels man. Look so good.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 1BULLET_2KILLS (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stebanumana/


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Guys, check out my FS thread... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-goodness-SF-Bay-Area&p=68625477#post68625477


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

No one?


----------

